# Nuova traditrice!



## Sabina (30 Agosto 2010)

Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


----------



## tenebroso67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> .............Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).



Hai conosciuto una persona nuova
lui si comporta in modo diverso da tuo marito
fa' l'amore in modo diverso da tuo marito
risolve i problemi in modo diverso da tuo marito
probabilmente e' fisicamente diverso da tuo marito
insomma.....un uomo tutto da scoprire
ma anche se ormai lo conosci e' comunque un uomo fresco e interessante.

E poi ci aggiungi l'adrenalina della complicita' e del sotterfugio per poter stare con questa persona.
Ora questo, per il momento e' tutto bello.
*Sei rinata* *!!*
Ma cio' che ti ha fatto rinascere cosi in fretta 
potrebbe portarti a sentirti morire dal dolore 
quando capirai e percepirai il dolore di chi ti sta accanto
ed ha avuto fiducia in te.

So che nella tua richiesta iniziale non chiedevi un intervento come il mio.

Mi e' sembrato solo giusto farti riflettere su quello che stai facendo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Ciao Sabina, benvenuta
Prima cosa complimenti per l'avatar mi piace molto.
So che hai già letto la mia storia quindi sai che comprendo come tu ti senta.
Ci accumuna il cambiamento che questa novità ha portato nella nostra vita. Difficile da far capire ma visibile a chiunque ci conosce nella vita reale.
Qui avrai la possibilità di confrontarti, io credo che questo forum molto spesso sia meglio di una seduta dallo psicologo.
Nella maggior parte dei casi anche chi non approva riesce a farti riflettere o notare cose di cui non ti sei resa conto.


----------



## Papero (30 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Hai conosciuto una persona nuova
> lui si comporta in modo diverso da tuo marito
> fa' l'amore in modo diverso da tuo marito
> risolve i problemi in modo diverso da tuo marito
> ...



Quoto tenebroso alla grande. L'adulterio quasi sempre è una parabola: quanto più tocchi il cielo con un dito quando sei all'apice della complicità con il tuo amante tanto più starai male quando sarai nella fase calante. E' (quasi) matematico.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


Figliuola sono qua:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Secondo me vedi, ehm, su certe cose, basta non essere come Icaro. Come sai volle volare, ma andò troppo vicino al sole, il sole sciolse la cera e Icaro cadde pesantemente al suolo.
Però sui sensi di colpa proprio non so come aiutarti: ho avuto la grazia divina, di esserne immune. Arrivo al massimo a dispiacermi per qualcosa. Certo che non sono tutte gioie.
Ma chi vuol essere lieto, lieto sia, che del doman non c'è certezza. 
Benvenuta


----------



## Sabina (30 Agosto 2010)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Hai conosciuto una persona nuova
> lui si comporta in modo diverso da tuo marito
> fa' l'amore in modo diverso da tuo marito
> risolve i problemi in modo diverso da tuo marito
> ...



Quello che hai scritto l'ho sempre pensato anch'io.. fin dall'inizio. Razionalmente so che è così... e hai proprio usato delle parole che condivido: "...sentirti morire dal dolore quando capirai e percepirai il dolore di chi ti sta accanto....". E' mesi che rifletto su quello che sto facendo... mi sento un'irresponsabile... una drogata. Lo so Papero che ci sarà la fase calante.... già ora non sono sempre rose e fiori. Ma sono sempre stata una testona: ho sempre voluto vivere le mie emozioni, accettando il dolore successivo che poteva derivarne. Non m'importa della mia sofferenza, dopo aver passato certe esperienze sicuramente supererò anche questa (forse l'aver passato in questi anni diverse esperienze dolorose mi ha portato al desiderio di vivere emozioni forti e che mi portino "4 metri sopra al cielo", come dice il mio amante). Mi terrorizza di più l'idea di arrecare sofferenza a mio marito.. ma nonostante questa paura non riesco a fermarmi!


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2010)

Sabina, se ti reputi rinata ti reputerai ancche con le palle, quindi...dai dillo a tuo marito ed abbi il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi...se non hai il coraggio allora facile la vita, eh? Come tutti i traditori ti ammanti del gusto del sotterfugio non comprendendo il significato della parola tradire. Tradire in tutti i sensi è considerato l'atto più ignobile che un essere umano possa fare, giocare con doppiezza e inganni per avere un proprio tornaconto a scapito di altri, se ti reputi una donna coraggiosa allora dillo a tuo marito e guardalo negli occhi morire.


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> "4 metri sopra al cielo", come dice il mio amante). Mi terrorizza di più l'idea di arrecare sofferenza a mio marito.. ma nonostante questa paura non riesco a fermarmi!


Ma hai un amante sottosviluppato mentalmente????? Cioè usa della frasi da 15 enne e quanti anni ha? ammazza cosa basta per spupazzarsi una donna, sparare due cavolate modificate da un libro scarso di federico Moccia l'idolo delle teenagers e spacciarlo una filosofia.
Complimenti, ti sei fatta un uomo con QI pari a 50.


----------



## perdutamente (30 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> *Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia* (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).





Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto l'ho sempre pensato anch'io.. fin dall'inizio. Razionalmente so che è così... e hai proprio usato delle parole che condivido: "...sentirti morire dal dolore quando capirai e percepirai il dolore di chi ti sta accanto....". E' mesi che rifletto su quello che sto facendo... mi sento un'irresponsabile... una drogata. Lo so Papero che ci sarà la fase calante.... già ora non sono sempre rose e fiori. Ma sono sempre stata una testona: ho sempre voluto vivere le mie emozioni, accettando il dolore successivo che poteva derivarne. Non m'importa della mia sofferenza, dopo aver passato certe esperienze sicuramente supererò anche questa (forse l'aver passato in questi anni diverse esperienze dolorose mi ha portato al desiderio di vivere emozioni forti e che mi portino "4 metri sopra al cielo", come dice il mio amante). Mi terrorizza di più l'idea di arrecare sofferenza a mio marito.. ma nonostante questa paura *non riesco a fermarmi*!


Ciao Sabina, ben trovata.
Forse non riesci a fermarti perchè, come affermi nel primo post, non vuoi uscire da questa storia...o non ho capito io?


----------



## Sabina (30 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuola sono qua:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Secondo me vedi, ehm, su certe cose, basta non essere come Icaro. Come sai volle volare, ma andò troppo vicino al sole, il sole sciolse la cera e Icaro cadde pesantemente al suolo.
> Però sui sensi di colpa proprio non so come aiutarti: ho avuto la grazia divina, di esserne immune. Arrivo al massimo a dispiacermi per qualcosa. Certo che non sono tutte gioie.
> Ma chi vuol essere lieto, lieto sia, che del doman non c'è certezza.
> Benvenuta


Ciao Conte! Ti ho letto molto e devo dire che mi sono ritrovata spesso in quello che scrivi.
Ti devo confessare che quello che mi dà questa storia supera di gran lunga i sensi di colpa... è come se li bloccassi appena arrivano alla porta della coscienza.
Forse è proprio perché "del doman non c'è certezza" che ho deciso di cogliere l'attimo. Forse una parte di me è rimasta addormentata per troppo tempo...
Grazie del benvenuto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che hai scritto l'ho sempre pensato anch'io.. fin dall'inizio. Razionalmente so che è così... e hai proprio usato delle parole che condivido: "...sentirti morire dal dolore quando capirai e percepirai il dolore di chi ti sta accanto....". E' mesi che rifletto su quello che sto facendo... mi sento un'irresponsabile... una drogata. Lo so Papero che ci sarà la fase calante.... già ora non sono sempre rose e fiori. Ma sono sempre stata una testona: ho sempre voluto vivere le mie emozioni, accettando il dolore successivo che poteva derivarne. Non m'importa della mia sofferenza, dopo aver passato certe esperienze sicuramente supererò anche questa (forse l'aver passato in questi anni diverse esperienze dolorose mi ha portato al desiderio di vivere emozioni forti e che mi portino "4 metri sopra al cielo", come dice il mio amante). Mi terrorizza di più l'idea di arrecare sofferenza a mio marito.. ma nonostante questa paura non riesco a fermarmi!


 Nooooooooooooooooooo  un uomo più che adulto con figli che dice a un'amante più che adulta "4 metri sopra il cielo" (perché 3 è da adolescenti invece 4 è meglio?) e un'amante più che adulta che si bea di questo cascame... non sono due figure tragiche, ma grottesche.


----------



## Sabina (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina, benvenuta
> Prima cosa complimenti per l'avatar mi piace molto.
> So che hai già letto la mia storia quindi sai che comprendo come tu ti senta.
> Ci accumuna il cambiamento che questa novità ha portato nella nostra vita. Difficile da far capire ma visibile a chiunque ci conosce nella vita reale.
> ...


Ti ringrazio del benvenuto.. lo so che prenderò molte sassate. Mi piacerebbe molto confrontarmi con te, perché qui e là mi sono ritrovata in parti della tua storia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma hai un amante sottosviluppato mentalmente????? Cioè usa della frasi da 15 enne e quanti anni ha? ammazza cosa basta per spupazzarsi una donna, sparare due cavolate modificate da un libro scarso di federico Moccia l'idolo delle teenagers e spacciarlo una filosofia.
> Complimenti, ti sei fatta un uomo con QI pari a 50.


 Ma non è vera.
E' un troll per provocare.
Non conosco nessuno al di sopra dei 18 che direbbe una roba simile.


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo  un uomo più che adulto con figli che dice a un'amante più che adulta "4 metri sopra il cielo" (perché 3 è da adolescenti invece 4 è meglio?) e un'amante più che adulta che si bea di questo cascame... non sono due figure tragiche, ma grottesche.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Allora non solo io ho notato la cosa!!!


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è vera.
> E' un troll per provocare.
> Non conosco nessuno al di sopra dei 18 che direbbe una roba simile.


Mi sa che per la prima volta ti dirò...hai ragione!!!


----------



## Sabina (30 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina, ben trovata.
> Forse non riesci a fermarti perchè, come affermi nel primo post, non vuoi uscire da questa storia...o non ho capito io?


Hai capito benissimo... non voglio uscirne.. non ora almeno. Cercavo un confronto di altro tipo.
Grazie per il benvenuto!


----------



## perdutamente (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo... non voglio uscirne.. non ora almeno. Cercavo un confronto di altro tipo.
> Grazie per il benvenuto!


Notavo solo la discrepanza tra "il non volerne uscire" e "il non riuscire a fermarsi".


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo... non voglio uscirne.. non ora almeno. Cercavo un confronto di altro tipo.
> Grazie per il benvenuto!


Visto che avrai 25 anni al massimo data la frase usata ti risponderò che potrai benissimo sentir sodisfare i tuoi desideri dal conto che ti dirà che fai bene a fare quello che fai, che in fondo che male fai a fare i comodi tuoi in barba a giuramenti che tu hai fatto? In fondo quanto vale la propria parola? Niente.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2010)

non ho mai capito perché spesso parlate del "gusto del sotterfugio"... per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai trovato eccitante fare le cose di nascosto e raccontare bugie e / o omettere parti di verità, che in fondo è la stessa cosa

Comunque benvenuta Sabina

ma posso chiederti che cosa cerchi qui dentro? dici che stai bene così. Buon per te.

Ma i tuoi figli sono piccoli o grandi? Secondo me fa differenza, più che altro per il contesto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Visto che avrai 25 anni al massimo data la frase usata ti risponderò che potrai benissimo sentir sodisfare i tuoi desideri dal conto che ti dirà che fai bene a fare quello che fai, che in fondo che male fai a fare i comodi tuoi in barba a giuramenti che tu hai fatto? In fondo quanto vale la propria parola? Niente.


Visto che sta con suo marito da 17 anni anni mi sembra improbabile che ne abbia 25


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Visto che sta con suo marito da 17 anni anni mi sembra improbabile che ne abbia 25


4 metri sopra il cielo, se ha più di 25 anni è assurdo!! Quintina non ti far fregare qui puzza da troll.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo  un uomo più che adulto con figli che dice a un'amante più che adulta "4 metri sopra il cielo" (perché 3 è da adolescenti invece 4 è meglio?) e un'amante più che adulta che si bea di questo cascame... non sono due figure tragiche, ma grottesche.


La colpa non è dell'amante... lui si è agganciato ad un mio discorso... sono io
che sono regredita a livello adolescenziale. 
D'altronde sono parole della sociologa Turnatori che "All'inizio del tradimento c'è una sorta di regressione ‘adolescenziale'." E io ci sono cascata dentro come se fossi ancora un'adolescente. E ho vissuto questo innamoramento come gli altri di quando ero giovane, anzi forse con più intensità. Devo vergognarmi per questo? Perché provo ancora queste emozioni? Ora che i mesi passano non c'è più l'intensità dell'inizio. Tu e Daniele potete anche prendermi in giro per questo... ma ti posso assicurare che la mia vita in questi anni è stata ed è tutt'ora tutto tranne che spensierata. Ho molte responsabilità e incombenze familiari, ho vissuto diversi lutti. Non mi conoscete e da due parole non potete giudicare una persona la cui unica colpa è essersi lasciata andare alle emozioni. Per una volta in vita mia ho pensato solo a me stessa... e non mi dispiace di averlo fatto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> La colpa non è dell'amante... lui si è agganciato ad un mio discorso... sono io
> che sono regredita a livello adolescenziale.
> D'altronde sono parole della sociologa Turnatori che "All'inizio del tradimento c'è una sorta di regressione ‘adolescenziale'." E io ci sono cascata dentro come se fossi ancora un'adolescente. E ho vissuto questo innamoramento come gli altri di quando ero giovane, anzi forse con più intensità. Devo vergognarmi per questo? Perché provo ancora queste emozioni? Ora che i mesi passano non c'è più l'intensità dell'inizio. Tu e Daniele potete anche prendermi in giro per questo... ma ti posso assicurare che la mia vita in questi anni è stata ed è tutt'ora tutto tranne che spensierata. Ho molte responsabilità e incombenze familiari, ho vissuto diversi lutti. Non mi conoscete e da due parole non potete giudicare una persona la cui unica colpa è essersi lasciata andare alle emozioni. Per una volta in vita mia ho pensato solo a me stessa... e non mi dispiace di averlo fatto.


Ma non c'entrano le emozioni che possono anche essere definite adolescenziali, c'entra un linguaggio che non è adolescenziale, ma è di adolescenti senza esperienze e cultura, cascame.
Una che scrive come te sia dal punto di vista ortografico, sia sintattico non può pensare che quella roba possa dar voce a quello che vive.
Ci stai prendendo in giro. Perché?


----------



## cleo81 (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> La colpa non è dell'amante... lui si è agganciato ad un mio discorso... sono io
> che sono regredita a livello adolescenziale.
> D'altronde sono parole della sociologa Turnatori che "All'inizio del tradimento c'è una sorta di regressione ‘adolescenziale'." *E io ci sono cascata dentro come se fossi ancora un'adolescente. E ho vissuto questo innamoramento come gli altri di quando ero giovane, anzi forse con più intensità.* Devo vergognarmi per questo? Perché provo ancora queste emozioni? Ora che i mesi passano non c'è più l'intensità dell'inizio. Tu e Daniele potete anche prendermi in giro per questo... ma ti posso assicurare che la mia vita in questi anni è stata ed è tutt'ora tutto tranne che spensierata. Ho molte responsabilità e incombenze familiari, ho vissuto diversi lutti. Non mi conoscete e da due parole non potete giudicare una persona la cui unica colpa è essersi lasciata andare alle emozioni. Per una volta in vita mia ho pensato solo a me stessa... e non mi dispiace di averlo fatto.


Ecco la chiave: una vita non spensierata... e un uomo che finalmente ti fa tornare adolescente, il periodo della massima spensieratezza. La maggiore intensità credo sia dovuta alla maggior sicurezza e consapevolezza che si acquista con gli anni. 
Sei una donna, hai incontri con un uomo... ma lo vivi da ragazzina! E ti fa sentire bene.
Goditelo finchè dura! Ma mi sa che ti sta già passando...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina, allora lascia la tua famiglia, lasciala se sei così non pentita della tua scelta. Se non la lasci allora non scegli ed allora sei falsa.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> PS. 4 metri sopra il cielo.... tutti a sindacare una battuta! Se ne dicono a volte di cavolate o no? Siete tutti immuni?


Cazzo se sono immune da queste fregnacce, io so usare le parole con la mia ragazza, ma cavoli non avrei mai il coraggio di dirle così, verrei lasciato al palo nel giro di 5 minuti.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non c'entrano le emozioni che possono anche essere definite adolescenziali, c'entra un linguaggio che non è adolescenziale, ma è di adolescenti senza esperienze e cultura, cascame.
> Una che scrive come te sia dal punto di vista ortografico, sia sintattico non può pensare che quella roba possa dar voce a quello che vive.
> Ci stai prendendo in giro. Perché?


 
Persa ma perché pensi così spesso che siano  troll che ci prendono in giro? Ad esempio qui mi dici cosa c'è che non va nel modo di scrivere di questa utente? Voglio dire, a parte la frase dei 4 metri sopra il cielo... dal punto di vista ortografico e sintattico a me non è saltato all'occhio niente, mi pare che scriva normalmente


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa ma perché pensi così spesso che siano  troll che ci prendono in giro? Ad esempio qui mi dici cosa c'è che non va nel modo di scrivere di questa utente? Voglio dire, a parte la frase dei 4 metri sopra il cielo... dal punto di vista ortografico e sintattico a me non è saltato all'occhio niente, mi pare che scriva normalmente


Quintina, non c'è essere umano sopra i 20 che penserebbe anche minimamente di usare la frase "3 metri sopra il cielo" perchè usata in un libro di Federico "sfigatello" Moccia...cioè c'è un senso di pudore minimo, no??? E' come mettersi a defecare in pubblico, non si fa se si capisce cosa si sta facendo, è orribile davvero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa ma perché pensi così spesso che siano troll che ci prendono in giro? Ad esempio qui mi dici cosa c'è che non va nel modo di scrivere di questa utente? Voglio dire, a parte la frase dei 4 metri sopra il cielo... dal punto di vista ortografico e sintattico a me non è saltato all'occhio niente, mi pare che scriva normalmente


Scrive come una persona acculturata che ha il perfetto controllo del testo.
Chi sa scrivere così ha alle spalle una cultura che non può farle trovare significativo riportare frasi del genere (che in un contesto di regressione e di follia magari si possono pure dire...non so ...forse) per definire una relazione adulterina tra adulti.
Poi ci sono altri nick che "mi puzzano" di falso per gli errori che sembrano inseriti appositamente, ma nel dubbio, faccio come se.

Nel caso fosse tutto vero e un'utente acculturata fosse davvero così confusa dalla relazione da trovare significativa una frase del genere, ne avrebbe una salutare scossa.

P.S. I troll non mancano mai... ce ne sono di quelli che sostengono un personaggio per anni.
Perché?
Non lo so, ma, come dicono Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo mrgreen, sono affascinata dagli abissi dell'animo umano e vorrei scoprirlo.


----------



## Fabry (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).





cleo81 ha detto:


> Ecco la chiave: una vita non spensierata... e un uomo che finalmente ti fa tornare adolescente, il periodo della massima spensieratezza. La maggiore intensità credo sia dovuta alla maggior sicurezza e consapevolezza che si acquista con gli anni.
> Sei una donna, hai incontri con un uomo... ma lo vivi da ragazzina! E ti fa sentire bene.
> Goditelo finchè dura! Ma mi sa che ti sta già passando...



Che meraviglia tornare adolescenti....peccato che non lo si è più da un pezzo e magari come nel caso in questione ci siano dei figli e famiglie di mezzo.....:unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scrive come una persona acculturata che ha il perfetto controllo del testo.
> Chi sa scrivere così ha alle spalle una cultura che non può farle trovare significativo riportare frasi del genere (che in un contesto di regressione e di follia magari si possono pure dire...non so ...forse) per definire una relazione adulterina tra adulti.
> Poi ci sono altri nick che "mi puzzano" di falso per gli errori che sembrano inseriti appositamente, ma nel dubbio, faccio come se.
> 
> ...


 
Hai ragione, però vedi anch'io - che sono acculturata! acculturatissima!!!  - quando ero nella fase di innamoramento iniziale con l'inglese mi sentivo come un'adolescente e sicuramente ho fatto e detto un sacco di stronzate, a livelli tali che se ci ripenso adesso - che sono rinsavita - mi vergogno molto

(Okay, non ho mai detto che mi sentivo 4 metri sopra il cielo... però ho detto tante altre stronzate, believe me)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Hai ragione, però vedi anch'io - che sono acculturata! acculturatissima!!!  - quando ero nella fase di innamoramento iniziale con l'inglese mi sentivo come un'adolescente e sicuramente ho fatto e detto un sacco di stronzate, a livelli tali che se ci ripenso adesso - che sono rinsavita - mi vergogno molto
> 
> (Okay, non ho mai detto che mi sentivo 4 metri sopra il cielo... però ho detto tante altre stronzate, believe me)


 Ma te le sarai tenute per te.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo  un uomo più che adulto con figli che dice a un'amante più che adulta "4 metri sopra il cielo" (perché 3 è da adolescenti invece 4 è meglio?) e un'amante più che adulta che si bea di questo cascame... non sono due figure tragiche, ma grottesche.


Ah, mi sono dimenticata di precisare che il riferimento a "tre metri sopra al cielo" non era avvenuto in un romantico incontro tipo m'ama non m'ama, bensì discutendo con lui sempre di uno scritto sul tradimento della sociologa Turnaturi in cui riportava questo: "Il tradimento mantiene sempre la relazione "tre metri sopra il cielo" perchè non presenta i litigi, la quotidianità , le preoccupazioni tipiche del matrimonio". Pertanto in questo contesto la cosa cambia notevolmente di spessore. Questa situazione mi porta a leggere molto e a fare molta introspezione. Chi si avvale dell'arroganza di giudicare le persone senza conoscerne il contesto non potrà mai capire. Io posso comprendere quanto grande sia il dolore di un tradito, ma non posso evitare di vivere per non far soffrire gli altri. Dirgli la verità e lasciarlo? Se in casa le cose fossero diverse da come sono forse l'avrei fatto.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> (Okay, non ho mai detto che mi sentivo 4 metri sopra il cielo... però ho detto tante altre stronzate, believe me)


Se avessi detti che ti sentivi 3 metri sopra il cielo o 4 o 5...fustigate tutti i giorni e sane letture!!! Cioè un tradimento è imperdonabile, ma usare quelle frasi è un delitto


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

perdutamente ha detto:


> Notavo solo la discrepanza tra "il non volerne uscire" e "il non riuscire a fermarsi".


Qualche volta vorrei fermarmi..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma te le sarai tenute per te.


 
Non so... magari qualcuna l'avevo anche scritta qui. Tipo il fatto che sognavo di vivere tutti insieme, stile famiglia allargata, dove tutti sono amici e si vogliono bene...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ah, mi sono dimenticata di precisare che il riferimento a "tre metri sopra al cielo" non era avvenuto in un romantico incontro tipo m'ama non m'ama, bensì discutendo con lui sempre di uno scritto sul tradimento della sociologa Turnaturi in cui riportava questo: "Il tradimento mantiene sempre la relazione "tre metri sopra il cielo" perchè non presenta i litigi, la quotidianità , le preoccupazioni tipiche del matrimonio". Pertanto in questo contesto la cosa cambia notevolmente di spessore. Questa situazione mi porta a leggere molto e a fare molta introspezione. Chi si avvale dell'arroganza di giudicare le persone senza conoscerne il contesto non potrà mai capire. Io posso comprendere quanto grande sia il dolore di un tradito, ma non posso evitare di vivere per non far soffrire gli altri. Dirgli la verità e lasciarlo? Se in casa le cose fossero diverse da come sono forse l'avrei fatto.


 Non dici cose di gran spessore umano.
Nelle analisi delle relazioni adulterine che riporti mi pare che la descrizione abbia il significato di evidenziarne il distacco dalla realtà.

Ma, fammi capire, tu e il tuo amante leggete e commentate libri che analizzano il rapporto adulterino? 

Stai facendo una tesi su questo argomento e vuoi raccogliere testimonianze?
Qui ne trovi quante ne vuoi.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qualche volta vorrei fermarmi..


Aspetta, aspetta, quando la coscienza avrà ripreso il suo lavoro ti fermerai eccome, è solo che attualmente sei drogata di emozioni, prima o poi ne uscirai fuori.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non c'entrano le emozioni che possono anche essere definite adolescenziali, c'entra un linguaggio che non è adolescenziale, ma è di adolescenti senza esperienze e cultura, cascame.
> Una che scrive come te sia dal punto di vista ortografico, sia sintattico non può pensare che quella roba possa dar voce a quello che vive.
> Ci stai prendendo in giro. Perché?


Assolutamente non era mia intenzione prendere in giro nessuno. Ecco il link sul quale ho trovato quello a cui ho fatto riferimento: MALdAMORE - Il Tradimento
Il tradimento ci pone di fronte alla più grande tragedia dei rapporti umani: l' inconoscibilità dell'altro. G. Turnaturi*…
www.maldamore.it/Il_tradimento.asp - Opzioni 
Avrò perso il lume della ragione, ma non fino a questo punto.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non so... magari qualcuna l'avevo anche scritta qui. Tipo il fatto che sognavo di vivere tutti insieme, stile famiglia allargata, dove tutti sono amici e si vogliono bene...


Nooo, niente di grave dai...solo una idea un pochino folle, ma niente ai livelli di Moccia.
Sei perdonata nelle tue fantasie!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non so... magari qualcuna l'avevo anche scritta qui. Tipo il fatto che sognavo di vivere tutti insieme, stile famiglia allargata, dove tutti sono amici e si vogliono bene...


 Questo è tipico.
Il desiderio fantastico di ricomporre una vita spezzettata è di tutti coloro che vivono situazioni extra.
Io facevo un'osservazione sul linguaggio.
Poi...che mi frega... lei ha chiesto che vuol parlare con traditori...la lascio al conte e alla sua corte.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo è tipico.
> Il desiderio fantastico di ricomporre una vita spezzettata è di tutti coloro che vivono situazioni extra.
> Io facevo un'osservazione sul linguaggio.
> Poi...che mi frega... lei ha chiesto che vuol parlare con traditori...la lascio al conte e alla sua corte.


Ma davvero è una cosa comune? Pensavo di essere originale nel mio fantasticare ai confini della realtà


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma davvero è una cosa comune? Pensavo di essere originale nel mio fantasticare ai confini della realtà


 Ho letto anche persone che rifiutavano di considerare la possibilità che potesse non realizzarsi...


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, allora lascia la tua famiglia, lasciala se sei così non pentita della tua scelta. Se non la lasci allora non scegli ed allora sei falsa.


Sono falsa ma non incosciente. Qualche volta non si può fare delle scelte pensando solo a se stessi. Tradisco mio marito perché penso a me stessa, ma non lo lascio perché penso alla famiglia... una famiglia in cui (questo ti potrà stupire) c'è amore (certo un amore affettuoso, dolce) e non particolari problemi. Il problema sono io!


----------



## Angel (31 Agosto 2010)

E con overdose di emozioni pensi di risolvere i tuoi problemi?


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> non ho mai capito perché spesso parlate del "gusto del sotterfugio"... per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai trovato eccitante fare le cose di nascosto e raccontare bugie e / o omettere parti di verità, che in fondo è la stessa cosa
> 
> Comunque benvenuta Sabina
> 
> ...


L'età dei bambini non conta. Dal mio punto di vista sono più impegnativi più crescono che quando sono piccoli. Che non siano punto di attacco ... io lavoro con i bambini. I miei passano molto tempo con me perché il mio lavoro mi lascia molto tempo libero. Ognuno e' seguito nella maniera adeguata secondo le sue esigenze.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> E con overdose di emozioni pensi di risolvere i tuoi problemi?


No, i problemi continuo a gestirli come ho sempre fatto. Mi prendo una pausa di emozioni ogni tanto... comunque non e' che ho deciso razionalmente "ora cerco qualcuno e tradisco mio marito".


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> L'età dei bambini non conta. Dal mio punto di vista sono più impegnativi più crescono che quando sono piccoli. Che non siano punto di attacco ... io lavoro con i bambini. I miei passano molto tempo con me perché il mio lavoro mi lascia molto tempo libero. Ognuno e' seguito nella maniera adeguata secondo le sue esigenze.


 
Lungi da me attaccarti! Sono mamma e - ormai l'avrai capito - faccio parte anch'io della categoria dei traditori.

Forse è vero che i bambini sono più impegnativi quando crescono, nel senso che hanno mille impegni e li devi portare a destra e sinistra tutti i giorni. Però i miei quando erano piccoli mi prosciugavano ogni energia


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non dici cose di gran spessore umano.
> Nelle analisi delle relazioni adulterine che riporti mi pare che la descrizione abbia il significato di evidenziarne il distacco dalla realtà.
> 
> Ma, fammi capire, tu e il tuo amante leggete e commentate libri che analizzano il rapporto adulterino?
> ...


Io all'inizio mi sono trovata in una situazione nuova ed eccitante. Ero veramente molto presa... Ho cominciato a documentarmi in rete per potermi confrontare. Ho trovato quell'articolo e ho riferito la frase a lui scherzando... tutto qua! Per ciò che riguarda lo spessore di ciò che leggo diciamo che cerco di leggere tutto, dalle cose più banali a quelle più impegnate. Prima la conoscenza e poi il giudizio. Prima di vivere questa cosa non avevo esperienza di tradimenti, neanche di amiche o amici.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Aspetta, aspetta, quando la coscienza avrà ripreso il suo lavoro ti fermerai eccome, è solo che attualmente sei drogata di emozioni, prima o poi ne uscirai fuori.


Questo lo so...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina, faresti paracadutismo o parapendio o altri sport estremi?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sono falsa ma non incosciente. Qualche volta non si può fare delle scelte pensando solo a se stessi. Tradisco mio marito perché penso a me stessa, ma non lo lascio perché penso alla famiglia... una famiglia in cui (questo ti potrà stupire) c'è amore (certo un amore affettuoso, dolce) e non particolari problemi. Il problema sono io!


Allora la vita dei tuoi figli conta di più ddella vita di tuo marito? Cioè una vita "diversa" per i tuoi figli è da escludere, una possibile vita da schifo per tuo marito è una possibilità che hai scelto. Posso chiederti una cosa? Come la prenderesti se fossi scoperta e tuo marito andasse giù di testa completamente? Faresti come ogni buona donna che non può più avere un compagno affidabile e lo cacceresti di casa o faresti in modo che recuperasse tutto? Considera potrebbe non capitare, potrebbe prenderla bene, o potrebbe prendere a botte te o altro, potrebbe sparire di casa e non farsi più trovare, potrebbe prendersi lui le responsabilità che tu non ti sei presa. hai mai considerato che se fossi scoperta non sai a che disastro andresti contro? Perchè tu ed il tuo amante non avete deciso di uscire dalle rispettive famiglie e vivere insieme? Economicamente è troppo duro un divorzio con addebito ad entrambi? Oppure paura della quotidianità?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora la vita dei tuoi figli conta di più ddella vita di tuo marito? Cioè una vita "diversa" per i tuoi figli è da escludere, una possibile vita da schifo per tuo marito è una possibilità che hai scelto. Posso chiederti una cosa? Come la prenderesti se fossi scoperta e tuo marito andasse giù di testa completamente? Faresti come ogni buona donna che non può più avere un compagno affidabile e lo cacceresti di casa o faresti in modo che recuperasse tutto? Considera potrebbe non capitare, potrebbe prenderla bene, o potrebbe prendere a botte te o altro, potrebbe sparire di casa e non farsi più trovare, potrebbe prendersi lui le responsabilità che tu non ti sei presa. hai mai considerato che se fossi scoperta non sai a che disastro andresti contro? Perchè tu ed il tuo amante non avete deciso di uscire dalle rispettive famiglie e vivere insieme? Economicamente è troppo duro un divorzio con addebito ad entrambi? Oppure paura della quotidianità?


Calmati.
Qui di traditi andati fuori di testa non ne ho ancora visti. Si sta malissimo e poi se ne esce. 
Certo ci sono persone violente, ma non sono quelle che vengono tradite.
Ti è stato spiegato più volte che la separazione con addebito non cambia nulla, soprattutto se entrambi i coniugi lavorano e, di conseguenza, non hanno necessità di sostegno l'uno dell'altro.
Lei ha detto più volte che lavora, quindi non le cambierebbe nulla.
Ultima osservazione vuole parlae con traditori e non con traditi.
Ha questo pregiudizio che chi è stato tradito non la potrebbe capire e che chi è stato tradito non ha le esperienze e le necessità di un traditore.
Lascia che le rispondano coloro che, secondo lei, hanno titoli per farlo.


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina, benvenuta
> Prima cosa *complimenti per l'avatar mi piace molto.*
> So che hai già letto la mia storia quindi sai che comprendo come tu ti senta.
> Ci accumuna il cambiamento che questa novità ha portato nella nostra vita. Difficile da far capire ma visibile a chiunque ci conosce nella vita reale.
> ...


 
Benvenuta anche da me.
Io l'avatar lo trovo inquietante perchè mi dà l'idea della cecità , una situazione che reputo terribile.
Magari l'hai scelto per evidenziare il tuo stato...cieca, nel non voler vedere il problema del perchè accetti una doppia vita.


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Non so... magari qualcuna l'avevo anche scritta qui. Tipo il fatto che sognavo di vivere tutti insieme, stile famiglia allargata, dove tutti sono amici e si vogliono bene...



:matto:anche tu???


:diffi:
 ragazzi attenti...c'è un virus in giro e pare altamente infettivo


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma davvero è una cosa comune? Pensavo di essere originale nel mio fantasticare ai confini della realtà


Noooo...Pupo ci è riuscito.
Il mio ci avrebbe speso un po' di soldi ma vista la mia reazione, corsi in bagno e diedi di ...non osò più _parlarne :nuke:_


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io all'inizio mi sono trovata in una situazione nuova ed eccitante. Ero veramente molto presa... Ho cominciato a documentarmi in rete per potermi confrontare. Ho trovato quell'articolo e ho riferito la frase a lui scherzando... tutto qua! *Per ciò che riguarda lo spessore di ciò che leggo diciamo che cerco di leggere tutto, dalle cose più banali a quelle più impegnate. Prima la conoscenza e poi il giudizio.* Prima di vivere questa cosa non avevo esperienza di tradimenti, neanche di amiche o amici.


 
Confesso che da quando ho scoperto di essere tradita non riesco più a leggere niente, nemmeno Sorrisi e Canzoni per vedere  cosa c'è in TV 
Mi manca la serenità interiore per abbandonare i miei pensieri e leggo solo di tradimento e dei problemi connessi


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Che meraviglia tornare adolescenti....peccato che non lo si è più da un pezzo e magari come nel caso in questione ci siano dei figli e famiglie di mezzo.....:unhappy:


quoto .
A me veramente fa ridere. Adolescenti , 4 metri sopra il cielo...quando tornate a terra vi ricordate che avete figli?? vabbè che ho letto che si prepara da mangiare , si lavano  e ci si occupa di loro e delle faccende domestiche la mattina presto per recuperare tempo per l'amante:condom:
ma cazzo vi sposate a fare vorrei sapere??
chi vi obbliga??


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Vabbè ha usato quella frase, ma non soffermiamoci troppo sopra un paio di parole... d'altronde di gente che si sposa e poi tradisce è strapieno il mondo. Qualche motivo ci sarà pure, non saranno tutti adolescenti brufolosi e pieni d'ormoni...


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè ha usato quella frase, ma non soffermiamoci troppo sopra un paio di parole... d'altronde di gente che si sposa e poi tradisce è strapieno il mondo.* Qualche motivo ci sarà pure, non saranno tutti adolescenti brufolosi e pieni d'ormoni*...


no?:carneval:

scherzo!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no?:carneval:


 No... :carneval:
Dai, ma guarda che ormai mi sa che l'anormalità è la fedeltà... tutti quanti (o quasi...) a mettersi corna su corna


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No... :carneval:
> Dai, ma guarda che ormai mi sa che *l'anormalità è la fedeltà*... tutti quanti (o quasi...) a mettersi corna su corna


 
così come lo speciale ormai è il normale


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> così come lo speciale ormai è il normale


 _... ma l'impresa eccezionale,_
_è essere normale!_
Lo diceva pure Lucio Dalla :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _... ma l'impresa eccezionale,_
> _è essere normale!_
> Lo diceva pure Lucio Dalla :carneval:


:up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto .
> A me veramente fa ridere. Adolescenti , 4 metri sopra il cielo...quando tornate a terra vi ricordate che avete figli?? vabbè che ho letto che si prepara da mangiare , si lavano e ci si occupa di loro e delle faccende domestiche la mattina presto per recuperare tempo per l'amante:condom:
> *ma cazzo vi sposate a fare vorrei sapere??*
> *chi vi obbliga*??


Parlo per me mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata di mio marito. Sapevo che era l'uomo con cui dividere la mia vita. Mai avrei pensato che un giorno l'avrei tradito.
Credo come la maggioranza delle persone.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina, non ho letto tutto, ma ti dico la mia.

Non esiste una "giusta pena" per la "colpa" del tradimento.
Questo perchè non ci sono giudici che possano comminarla. Resta solo un fatto: ora non stai facendo alcun male a tuo marito, ma lo stai mettendo in pericolo di subirne, quindi non è questione di "sensi di colpa", ma di oggettiva responsabilità.
Sei pronta a prendertela? Fino in fondo? Bene, fai allora pure tutto quello che vuoi, ma non piangere dopo, sarebbe la cosa più falsa.
Scelte, sempre e solo scelte nella vita, e nessuno ce le può imporre, se non la nostra coscienza. :up:


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


Ciao, benvenuta.
Tu non sei interessata al confronto con i traditi piu' di tanto, perché quello è un lato (la TUA colpa nei confronti di marito e figli) che non ti senti ancora pronta ad affrontare.
Mi sembri un'Elisa solo qualche anno fa, leggi la sua storia, sarà illluminante.
Da quanto dura "la relazione"?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata di mio marito. Sapevo che era l'uomo con cui dividere la mia vita. Mai avrei pensato che un giorno l'avrei tradito.
> Credo come la maggioranza delle persone.



è che a 20 anni è per sempre, a 35 "Cavolo ma quanto dura 'sto per sempre?", a 45 "Famoci du' spaghi, vai".


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo per me mi sono sposata perchè ero innamorata di mio marito. Sapevo che era l'uomo con cui dividere la mia vita. Mai avrei pensato che un giorno l'avrei tradito.
> Credo come la maggioranza delle persone.


lo immagino, era una domanda retorica ma neanche tanto.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> (forse l'aver passato in questi anni diverse esperienze dolorose mi ha portato al desiderio di vivere emozioni forti e che mi portino "*4 metri sopra al cielo*", come dice il mio amante)


L'avrete sicuramente già detto, ma è da lasciare di default già solo per questo:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'avrete sicuramente già detto, ma è da lasciare di default già solo per questo:mexican::mexican::mexican:


:carneval::carneval::carneval: fatto!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma hai un amante sottosviluppato mentalmente????? Cioè usa della frasi da 15 enne e quanti anni ha? ammazza cosa basta per spupazzarsi una donna, sparare due cavolate modificate da un libro scarso di federico Moccia l'idolo delle teenagers e spacciarlo una filosofia.
> Complimenti, *ti sei fatta un uomo con QI pari a 50*.



tu sempre pacato, eh!!:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo  un uomo più che adulto con figli che dice a un'amante più che adulta "4 metri sopra il cielo" (*perché 3 è da adolescenti invece 4 è meglio?) *e un'amante più che adulta che si bea di questo cascame... non sono due figure tragiche, ma grottesche.



no, è che non avendo letto il libro non ricordava la citazione:unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Hai capito benissimo... non voglio uscirne.. non ora almeno. Cercavo un confronto di altro tipo.
> Grazie per il benvenuto!


guarda, tempo fa su questo forum c'era un movimento di "liberate" ("Amante è bello") che dissertavano su quanto fosse liscia la pelle dopo l'amore in motel, e sul miglior modo per eseguire una fellatio.
E' questo il confronto che cerchi? Diccelo chiaramente, solo per organizzarci, sia detto senza cattiveria.

Perché se vuoi che ci concentriamo invece su quanto è BRUTTO farsi USARE da uno che poi torna dalla moglie, e quanto è BRUTTO mentire a chi ci prepara la minestrina quando siamo malati, allora io ci sono:up:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quoto .
> A me veramente fa ridere. Adolescenti , 4 metri sopra il cielo...quando tornate a terra vi ricordate che avete figli?? vabbè che ho letto che si prepara da mangiare , si lavano  e ci si occupa di loro e delle faccende domestiche la mattina presto per recuperare tempo per l'amante:condom:
> ma cazzo vi sposate a fare vorrei sapere??
> chi vi obbliga??


punto di disapprovazione

Nuova traditrice!                   31/08/2010 09:44          ma che cazzo scrivi? ma licenziati dal forum e non farti più vedere vecchia ridicola


perchè non ti firmi?
licenziati dal forum???
non sapevo di essere assunta:singleeye:


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> non ho mai capito perché spesso parlate del "gusto del sotterfugio"... per quanto mi riguarda non ho mai trovato eccitante fare le cose di nascosto e raccontare bugie e / o omettere parti di verità, che in fondo è la stessa cosa


idem con patate a lato e poco ketchup!


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> punto di disapprovazione
> 
> Nuova traditrice! 31/08/2010 09:44 ma che cazzo scrivi? ma licenziati dal forum e non farti più vedere vecchia ridicola
> 
> ...


 Guidobalda ha colpito ancora :carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non sapevo di essere assunta:singleeye:


ah, dici che c'è speranza che ci pagano per tutte queste consulenze AGGRATIS?!:mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> punto di disapprovazione
> 
> Nuova traditrice! 31/08/2010 09:44 ma che cazzo scrivi? ma licenziati dal forum e non farti più vedere vecchia ridicola
> 
> ...


 
Controlla un po' se ti pagavano i contributi!

Admin! Quand'è che ci dai lo "scatto"? :incazzato:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guidobalda ha colpito ancora :carneval:


no lei mette solo i punti, questa è una incazzata:carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Ci manca solo che si dia uno stipendio a chi viene qua a fare "esperimenti" per il praticantato di Giudice Padreterno...........


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ah, dici che c'è speranza che ci pagano per tutte queste consulenze AGGRATIS?!:mexican:





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Controlla un po' se ti pagavano i contributi!
> 
> Admin! Quand'è che ci dai lo "scatto"? :incazzato:


:up:


----------



## geisha (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> punto di disapprovazione
> 
> Nuova traditrice! 31/08/2010 09:44 ma che cazzo scrivi? ma licenziati dal forum e non farti più vedere vecchia ridicola
> 
> ...


ahhh bene allora quando arriva la busta paga??????? o funziona a gettoni presenza????


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> ahhh bene allora quando arriva la busta paga??????? o funziona a gettoni presenza????


vosto che scrive *vecchia* (a chi???????:mrgreen immagino di avere una busta paga bella sostanziosa:mexican:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vosto che scrive *vecchia* (a chi???????:mrgreen immagino di avere una busta paga bella sostanziosa:mexican:


Ah ,voi donne! Quando conviene l'età vi fa comodo eh?!


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ah ,voi donne! Quando conviene l'età vi fa comodo eh?!


:mexican: 
se scriveva anziana m'incazzavo di più


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mexican:
> se scriveva anziana m'incazzavo di più


Una nota di demerito per l'Italiano jerryscottiano


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Per una volta in vita mia ho pensato solo a me stessa*... e non mi dispiace di averlo fatto.


Ma va la.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi fai ripercorrere l'intera vita tua!

Mah...ora inizio a capire il perchè non trovo un uomo da sposare...mi sa che non la penso troppo da traditrice! :rotfl: :rotfl:

Abigali, se ti licenzi, lo faccio pure io! Solidarietà alle racchie. :condom:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma va la.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi fai ripercorrere l'intera vita tua!
> 
> Mah...ora inizio a capire il perchè non trovo un uomo da sposare...mi sa che non la penso troppo da traditrice! :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> * Abigali, se ti licenzi, lo faccio pure io! Solidarietà alle racchie*. :condom:


:carneval::carneval: non ci penso proprio


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no lei mette solo i punti, *questa è una incazzata*:carneval:


 ma poi perchè? :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma poi perchè? :carneval:


bhò, ma vuole che mi dimetta:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> bhò, ma vuole che mi dimetta:carneval::carneval:


 con l'articolo 18 ci vogliono validi motivi per licenziare qualcuno dal forum... :carneval:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma poi perchè? :carneval:


 

Molti, ti chiedi ancora perchè una donna è incazzata? Non hai ancora imparato nulla?


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Solidarietà alle racchie. :condom:


racchia è bello :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> con l'articolo 18 ci vogliono validi motivi per licenziare qualcuno dal forum... :carneval:


 
Non ricordo in quale film c'era un diaogo del genere:

".......Ed io ricorro in appello!"
"Ma...... con che motivazione?!?!?"
"PERCHE' MI STAI SUI COGLIONI!"

magari la tizia può appellarsi alla stessa eccezione per superare l'articolo 18 :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Molti, ti chiedi ancora perchè una donna è incazzata? Non hai ancora imparato nulla?


 A volte mi stupisco ancora, alce... comunque, quasi tutte le donne amano essere e sentirsi uniche. Quasi sempre si incazzano per questo motivo.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'avrete sicuramente già detto, ma è da lasciare di default già solo per questo:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Ciao Verena... se avessi letto tutti i miei post troveresti anche la spiegazione a questo. Se poi volete fermarvi solo alle singole frasi slegate dal contesto e dalla conoscenza della persona liberi di farlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte mi stupisco ancora, alce... comunque, quasi tutte le donne amano essere e sentirsi uniche. Quasi sempre si incazzano per questo motivo.


Poi si incazzano quando scoprono di esserlo..... ma non come volevano loro.
Eh, che mondo difficile......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


Riquoto il primo post perché sono stata presa dall'orrore per l'espressione mocciana e non ho considerato il resto.
Però anche considerandolo ..non capisco cosa stia cercando.

Quello che colpisce (ma non è sola in questo) è il ri-sbocciare grazie al tradimento.
E' solo attraverso gli occhi di un altro che ci si sente sbocciare?
Chissà cosa intende.
Forse aver voglia di mettersi a dieta, comprare cose nuove, star più dritta camminando...
Capisco.
A volte in una lunga relazione la bellezza di sentirsi accettate diventa trasparenza o indifferenza.
Ricordo che avevo chiesto alla buonanima se una maglia nuova che avevo preso non era troppo leggera e non fosse un po' "troppo" e come per lui non lo fosse. Lo era. Ma, al di là del fatto che mi stava tradendo e non lo sapevo, era che non vedeva proprio quello che metteva in evidenza quel capo perché era qualcosa di talmente noto e usuale da non poterlo pensare come erotico-seduttivo.
Forse da ciò nascono le idee di scambismo, per poter vedere con occhi altrui e quindi erotico un corpo che si crede non abbia più segreti.
Vale per entrambi e vale per chi si sente un elettromestico voler ritrovarsi corpo erotico attraverso un altro sguardo.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Verena... se avessi letto tutti i miei post troveresti anche la spiegazione a questo. Se poi volete fermarvi solo alle singole frasi slegate dal contesto e dalla conoscenza della persona liberi di farlo.



Guarda che ho di meglio nella vita che fare la caccia al tesoro. Mi sembra di aver letto abbastanza tuoi post, se qualcosa manca, indicamela, cortesemente, purché porti a qualcosa di costruttivo.

Penso tu stia facendo una gran schifezza a te stessa, in primis, e poi alla tua famiglia.

Ne vuoi parlare? Ci sono. Altrimenti non ho altro da dirti.


----------



## Alce Veloce (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina, non ti resta che sperare nella coerenza


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma hai un amante sottosviluppato mentalmente????? Cioè usa della frasi da 15 enne e quanti anni ha? ammazza cosa basta per spupazzarsi una donna, sparare due cavolate modificate da un libro scarso di federico Moccia l'idolo delle teenagers e spacciarlo una filosofia.
> Complimenti, ti sei fatta un uomo con QI pari a 50.


 
ti vedrei bene come consulente matrimoniale :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riquoto il primo post perché sono stata presa dall'orrore per l'espressione mocciana e non ho considerato il resto.
> Però anche considerandolo ..non capisco cosa stia cercando.
> 
> Quello che colpisce (ma non è sola in questo) è il ri-sbocciare grazie al tradimento.
> ...


 Sai, la storia del ballo in maschera nella quale il marito corteggia tutta la sera una signora seducente, salvo scoprire sul più bello che era la moglie... il cervello funziona così, sui contesti. Vedi una normale ragazza in bikini sulla spiaggia e non c'è nulla di eccitante... rivedi la stessa in mutandine e reggiseno sbirciando da una finestra, e tutto cambia.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: non ci penso proprio


 E allora dillo...che non facevo dichiarazioni pericolose! 



brugola ha detto:


> racchia è bello :mrgreen:


 Sempre e comunque! :mexican:



Abigail ha detto:


> no lei mette solo i punti, questa è una incazzata:carneval:


Sarà un'altra che avrà per una volta, pensato solo a se stessa! 
Già so che me ne arriverà uno rosso...ma per una volta, voglio pensare agli altri..:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, se ti reputi rinata ti reputerai ancche con le palle, quindi...dai dillo a tuo marito ed abbi il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi...se non hai il coraggio allora facile la vita, eh? Come tutti i traditori ti ammanti del gusto del sotterfugio non comprendendo il significato della parola tradire. Tradire in tutti i sensi è considerato l'atto più ignobile che un essere umano possa fare, giocare con doppiezza e inganni per avere un proprio tornaconto a scapito di altri, se ti reputi una donna coraggiosa allora dillo a tuo marito e guardalo negli occhi morire.


Ma porco mondaccio cane: che cosa fai qui?
Tu non sei un adultero e quindi non puoi capire di che si sta parlando.
Fai discorsi del tipo: hai un coltello in mano? Ok, vediamo se hai coraggio di affondarlo nel mio ventre. Tradire? Dal latino tradere portarsi da un' altra parte. QUello che non capisci è che quello che lei fa per sè stessa non lo fa certo per fregare lui o per toglierli qualcosa. Dà via del suo eh? Non di quello di suo marito. FIniscila con le tue menate.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Persa ma perché pensi così spesso che siano  troll che ci prendono in giro? Ad esempio qui mi dici cosa c'è che non va nel modo di scrivere di questa utente? Voglio dire, a parte la frase dei 4 metri sopra il cielo... dal punto di vista ortografico e sintattico a me non è saltato all'occhio niente, mi pare che scriva normalmente


Lei odia le donne che vede vivere in un modo che lei avrebbe sognato ma che ha sempre represso no? Ste cose che non ha mai provato e vissuto la spaventano così tanto che arriva a negarle pur di affrontarle.
Semplice no?


----------



## brugola (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Lei odia le donne che vede vivere in un modo che lei avrebbe sognato ma che ha sempre represso no*? Ste cose che non ha mai provato e vissuto la spaventano così tanto che arriva a negarle pur di affrontarle.
> Semplice no?


psicologia da pochi soldi.....
semplici punti di vista differenti no?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qualche volta vorrei fermarmi..


Segui le rules Matraini.
In pratica si tratta di guidare un'auto sportiva senza andare a sbattere, credimi ogni giorno contiamo i morti.
Si vive in una sorta di carboneria.
I traditi sono morbosamente attaccati al capire il perchè di certe faccende.
Il perchè non c'è capitano.
Non rinuncerò mai al Pincy adolescente.
Ne ho BISOGNO.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> psicologia da pochi soldi.....
> semplici punti di vista differenti no?


Tu dici?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il perchè non c'è capitano.


 A me non capita nulla...tutto succede per un motivo.
 Anche quando inciampo, non capita...è perchè non ho fatto attenzione a dove mettevo i piedi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riquoto il primo post perché sono stata presa dall'orrore per l'espressione mocciana e non ho considerato il resto.
> Però anche considerandolo ..non capisco cosa stia cercando.
> 
> Quello che colpisce (ma non è sola in questo) è il ri-sbocciare grazie al tradimento.
> ...


Riquoto.
Forse uscire dalla banalità di una dicotomia tradito<>traditore può essere utile a tutti.
*Sia il tradito sia il traditore avranno questo vissuto di de-erotizzazione o del proprio corpo o del corpo dell'altro o di entrambi.*
*Non potrebbe trovarsi qui il nodo di alcuni tradimenti?*


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei odia le donne che vede vivere in un modo che lei avrebbe sognato ma che ha sempre represso no? Ste cose che non ha mai provato e vissuto la spaventano così tanto che arriva a negarle pur di affrontarle.
> Semplice no?


sei offensivo e volgare come sempre.
Come mai mandi punti a nastro quando qualcuno giudica come stai facendo tu adesso ? a me hai reputato tempo fa dicendo di smetterla di giudicarti come non sei.
Tu? che cazzo stai facendo con Persa??


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

Io non faccio parte di nessuna "categoria", nel senso  che non rientro fra i traditi, nè fra i traditori, nè sono mai stata l'altra.
Sono arrivata qui circa due anni fa (limitandomi a leggere, per molto tempo) perchè ho a che fare con tutte tre le categorie di cui sopra e avevo bisogno di capire cosa succede nella testa di una donna o di un uomo, al di là delle motivazioni che mi raccontano.

Il forum mi è stato utilissimo per entrare nelle dinamiche che si sviluppano e, devo dire la verità, anche per capire cosa stava accadendo a me, quando ho rischiato di scivolare anch'io.
Rischiare è una parola grossa, nel senso che ho visto su di me alcune sfaccettature che tu Sabina scrivi qui o Farfalla ha scritto di là o tante altre prima di voi hanno raccontato. L'esperienza del forum mi ha consentito di valutare attentamente come risolvere i miei conflitti, senza prendere strade che lì per lì sembravano allettanti, ma poi si sarebbero rivelate errori (almeno per me lo sarebbero stati) molto gravi.

Dopo questo premessa (per certi versi assolutamente inutile :mrgreen: ), io sono dell'idea che c'è una fase nella vita della donna in cui si guarda avanti e poi ci si gira a guardare cosa si è lasciato indietro. 
E' un po' il momento in cui viene fatto il primo bilancio serio della propria vita. La famosa crisi di mezza età... (o dei quarant'anni circa... ). 
Penso che le motivazioni siano diverse per ognuna: c'è chi non ha ottenuto quello che voleva, chi l'ha ottenuto e ora non sa che fare, chi si è sacrificata troppo (o pensa di averlo fatto), chi rimpiange di non aver avuto una vita diversa, che non immaginava esistesse....insomma ... le ipotesi sono soggettive.

Quello che mi stupisce è che spesso la soluzione sembra essere la stessa: dalla  crisi si esce solo grazie all'apprezzamento di un uomo, che riteniamo di aver conquistato?


Secondo me ci sono anche altre soluzioni, ma implicano uno sforzo, un mettersi in discussione, un rischio... E' decisamente una strada molto più impegnativa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Io non faccio parte di nessuna "categoria", nel senso che non rientro fra i traditi, nè fra i traditori, nè sono mai stata l'altra.
> Sono arrivata qui circa due anni fa (limitandomi a leggere, per molto tempo) perchè ho a che fare con tutte tre le categorie di cui sopra e avevo bisogno di capire cosa succede nella testa di una donna o di un uomo, al di là delle motivazioni che mi raccontano.
> 
> Il forum mi è stato utilissimo per entrare nelle dinamiche che si sviluppano e, devo dire la verità, anche per capire cosa stava accadendo a me, quando ho rischiato di scivolare anch'io.
> ...


 Se è la stessa soluzione (scorciatoia?) che prendono gli uomini, non è possibile un'analisi che considere lo specifico fisico, psicologico o sociale femminile.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riquoto.
> Forse uscire dalla banalità di una dicotomia tradito<>traditore può essere utile a tutti.
> *Sia il tradito sia il traditore avranno questo vissuto di de-erotizzazione o del proprio corpo o del corpo dell'altro o di entrambi.*
> *Non potrebbe trovarsi qui il nodo di alcuni tradimenti?*



è il classico "Mia moglie non mi capisce"
Solo che le mogli li capiscono benissimo!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> ti vedrei bene come consulente matrimoniale :mrgreen::mrgreen:



o anche come negoziatore ONU. Pero' spesso ci azzecca


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se è la stessa soluzione (scorciatoia?) che prendono gli uomini, non è possibile un'analisi che considere lo specifico fisico, psicologico o sociale femminile.


non so se le cause sono le stesse per uomini e donne. La crisi degli uomini di solito si verifica sulla cinquantina (lasciando stare i seriali), mi pare.
Tuttavia la mia impressione è che scatti qualcosa e l'interessato/a, invece di capire cosa sta succedendo e perchè, prende la scorciatoia (il termine mi piace ) che lo/la fa stare subito meglio.

Solo a posteriori, quando magari scoppia la bomba, si chiedono come sono arrivati a quel punto. Prima sembra che ci siano giustificazioni funzionali alla scorciatoia.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Tutto vero, pero' vorrei fare una precisazione: non dimentichiamoci che la società è vorticosamente cambiata.

1. Una volta si sciopava prima. Tanti amori "per sempre" non avevano il tempo di "scolorire". Ci si sposava anche perché non c'erano alternative sociali (gli scapoloni erano considerati gay o falliti), poi spesso era il Fato a dividere.
2. Il ruolo della donna è cambiato (grazie al Cielo!) drammaticamente! La donna è uscita dallo stereotipo casalinga o puttana (verrebbe da fare una battutaccia al proposito, ma mi astengo)
3. Gli uomini pure sono cambiati: non sono piu' coloro che avevano come unica responsabilità o quasi mantenere la famiglia e la crisi dei "50" poteva avere un senso allora.
4. Esistono poi luoghi comuni buonisti tipo "Bisogna reinventare la coppia ogni giorno" (in agenda tra "pagare mutuo" e "ritirare figli all'asilo") oppure "Non bisogna trascurarsi sessualmente".
La realtà è che dopo 10 anni si è parenti, non partner sessualmente attivi e reciprocamente intriganti. Spesso il tradimento è vissuto anche come un arma per ottenere un "fuoco" che altrimenti si sarebbe spento e da mo'.

Adesso la "crisi" è generalizzata e colpisce tutti appena dopo aver svezzato il pupo, perché viviamo in un mondo di suggestioni di una vita sessualmente libera e irresponsabile, dove è ok separarsi "se non si è del tutto felici",  dove "Non credo nei legami", dove tutti - noti e meno noti - hanno due o tre famiglie alle spalle, dove si è consapevolmente "monogami seriali" e dove i sentimenti scolorano in fretta perché c'è un mare magno di disponibilità...e quindi quando l'attrazione sessuale cala (e inesorabilmente cala: Gli amanti non sono mai MIGLIORI, ma sono sempre DIVERSI, è questa diversità che attrae, persino nelle sue componenti deteriori...vedi la frase sdolcinata, la volgarità, etc.) si passa al nuovo AMORE (fino al prossimo).

A posto con la coscienza e vai con il tango!

Difficile resistere, dico sul serio, difficile. Per chiunque, anche per le persone più determinate a credere nel proprio legame.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> non so se le cause sono le stesse per uomini e donne. La crisi degli uomini di solito si verifica sulla cinquantina (lasciando stare i seriali), mi pare.
> Tuttavia la mia impressione è che scatti qualcosa e l'interessato/a, invece di capire cosa sta succedendo e perchè, prende la scorciatoia (il termine mi piace ) che lo/la fa stare subito meglio.
> 
> Solo a posteriori, quando magari scoppia la bomba, si chiedono come sono arrivati a quel punto. Prima sembra che ci siano giustificazioni funzionali alla scorciatoia.


Posso parlare per me. Credo che la ricerca di conferma sia più un aspetto che riguarda l'uomo. Il mio amico era alla ricerca costante della conferma che nonostante gli anni fossero passati (ribadisco era molto più grande di me) poteva ancora affascinare una donna magari più giovane.
Io non credo di aver cercato una conferma, io non so cosa cercavo, non so neanche se cercavo qualcosa. 
Io avevo bisogno di staccare la spina da una vita che era diventata solo di lavoro, casa e moltissimi impegni, di avere sempre qualcosa di cui preoccuparmi con pochissimi momenti di tranquillità e serenità. Avevo bisogno di spensieratezza, di non pensare, di aver un posto, un momento, una cosa tutta solo mia.
Probabilmente avrei dovuto fare più affidamento su  mio marito, avrei dovuto mostrargli il mio disagio e invece ho scelto una strada diversa, ma non sono d'accordo che sia la più facile.
Non è vero che non si pensa alle conseguenze, forse non si ha l'esatta misura di quello che potrebbero essere. 
Subentra una forma di egoismo che ti fà andare avanti perchè, è come se questa esperienza completa la tua persona. 
Inultile che ribadisco il cambiamento che ha subito il mio umore e la mia personalità. Lungi da me dire che sia la soluzione migliore per risolvere i problemi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Tutto vero, pero' vorrei fare una precisazione: non dimentichiamoci che la società è vorticosamente cambiata.
> 
> 1. Una volta si sciopava prima. Tanti amori "per sempre" non avevano il tempo di "scolorire". Ci si sposava anche perché non c'erano alternative sociali (gli scapoloni erano considerati gay o falliti), poi spesso era il Fato a dividere.
> 2. Il ruolo della donna è cambiato (grazie al Cielo!) drammaticamente! La donna è uscita dallo stereotipo casalinga o puttana (verrebbe da fare una battutaccia al proposito, ma mi astengo)
> ...


Quoto la battutaccia non detta.:carneval:

Però questa analisi richiama al consumismo esteso alla relazioni di cui si parlava ...uhm due anni fa?
Credo che tanto nasca non tanto da una più lunga aspettativa di vita, ma a un'aspettativa di diversa qualità di vita.
Questa qualità diventa poi una qualità superficiale per cui ci sente più giovani rispetto alla generazione precedente e per esserlo anche ai propri occhi si ricorre alla chirurgia e al travestimento "da giovane".
Ma poi, come dice la pubblicità, un giorno ti svegli e trovi tua figlia grande, ma tu ti senti ancora giovane...
Rincorrere la giovinezza non ha senso anche perché ...è dietro e non possiamo raggiungerla, se siamo davanti.
Forse dovremmo apprezzare il valore di noi stessi e dell'altro nell'età che si vive.

Mi raccontava un'amica di una sua amica quarantacinquenne in pantaloncini e mini.
Perché quest'immagine disturba (al di là del fatto che il corpo possa essere gradevolissimo) così come l'uomo adulto travestito da ragazzo?
Perché senza l'innocenza, la freschezza e la protervia strutturale del giovane, l'esibizionismo nell'adulto è pochezza.
E certe relazioni non appaiono inseguimento del passato?


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Segui le rules Matraini.*
> In pratica si tratta di guidare un'auto sportiva senza andare a sbattere, credimi ogni giorno contiamo i morti.
> Si vive in una sorta di carboneria.
> I traditi sono morbosamente attaccati al capire il perchè di certe faccende.
> ...


 Ma quali sono queste rules, conte? Ora sono curioso


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo di aver cercato una conferma, *io non so cosa cercavo, non so neanche se cercavo qualcosa. (1)*
> *Io avevo bisogno di staccare la spina da una vita che era diventata solo di lavoro, casa e moltissimi impegni, di avere sempre qualcosa di cui preoccuparmi con pochissimi momenti di tranquillità e serenità. Avevo bisogno di spensieratezza, di non pensare, di aver un posto, un momento, una cosa tutta solo mia.  (2)*
> Probabilmente avrei dovuto fare più affidamento su mio marito, avrei dovuto mostrargli il mio disagio e invece ho scelto una strada diversa, ma non sono d'accordo che sia la più facile.
> Non è vero che non si pensa alle conseguenze, forse non si ha l'esatta misura di quello che potrebbero essere.
> ...


(1) penso che questo dovrai chiarirtelo...

(2) dopo 10-15 anni di relazione (e anche meno, và...) è una cosa che sentiamo tutte.  Però... è come avere sete... bisognerà bere qualcosa che disseti, non qualcosa che subito dopo ci fa ancora più sete o addirittura ci fa venire il mal di pancia...

(3) e se lo stesso cambiamento  fosse stato possibile anche senza un tradimento. Non lo dico a caso, ma perchè ritengo che la possibilità ci sia effettivamente.

Comunque concordo con Verena... le tentazioni possono essere molteplici e molto forti.
Il problema è che non risolvono un bel niente.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Guarda che ho di meglio nella vita che fare la caccia al tesoro. Mi sembra di aver letto abbastanza tuoi post, se qualcosa manca, indicamela, cortesemente, purché porti a qualcosa di costruttivo.
> 
> Penso tu stia facendo una gran schifezza a te stessa, in primis, e poi alla tua famiglia.
> 
> Ne vuoi parlare? Ci sono. Altrimenti non ho altro da dirti.


Non puoi prendere per i fondelli una persona dopo aver letto solo due post . Comunque ho già scritto di sapere di non fare la cosa giusta. Parlare con te di cosa? Tu mi hai già detto tutto.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

nelle tue condizioni il tradimento è come una curva sinusoidale, continua.
l'ho provato anche io, inseguendo per mesi, per anni, le emozioni del primo contatto, dei primi sguardi, del detto e non detto, dei sorrisi.
inseguendo i brividi del primo incontro, le follie.... 
mi sono abbassata, dopo l'ho visto, ma sul momento non lo vedevo, a rincorrere quelle emozioni con ogni energia, arrivando a fare o dire cose di cui non sono fiera oggi. 
Speravo di recuperare quella magia nella quale io non chiedevo nulla, nessun rapporto, solo emozioni.
Mi pareva di avere diritto alle emozioni.
Credevo a tutto (questo è per persa) pure alle frasi adolescenziali. Non dovevo costruire con lui un futuro e quindi andava bene tutto. Bastava sognare. Emozionarsi. Fare del buon sesso. Avere le farfalle allo stomaco e i brividi. 
Dopo che ci siamo lasciati la prima volta e poi la seconda e la terza e così via, ogni volta le emozioni erano minori e ci voleva più sforzo per i brividi. 
Alla fine abbiamo quasi rischiato di rovinare tutto.
Poi ho capito.
Sono successe altre cose. 
Mi sono guardata dentro.
E l'ho visto per quello che era: una droga. Come il vizio del gioco. Una botta di adrenalina. Che serviva a compensare una vita che non era come volevo.
Oggi la mia vita è come voglio.
Ma per riuscirci ho dovuto stare in comunità di recupero (qui) a lungo.
HYo dovuto troncare col fidanzato prima e con l'amante poi.
Ho dovuto guardarmi dentro un pò di più.
E ho avuto fortuna.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> (1) penso che questo dovrai chiarirtelo...
> 
> (2) *dopo 10-15 anni di relazione (e anche meno, và...) è una cosa che sentiamo tutte. Però... è come avere sete... bisognerà bere qualcosa che disseti, non qualcosa che subito dopo ci fa ancora più sete o addirittura ci fa venire il mal di pancia...*
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso 23 ma non credo che questo cambi qualcosa.
Non credo che avrò più sete e sicuramente non mi ha fatto venire il mal di pancia se non per come è finita.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nelle tue condizioni il tradimento è come una curva sinusoidale, continua.
> l'ho provato anche io, inseguendo per mesi, per anni, le emozioni del primo contatto, dei primi sguardi, del detto e non detto, dei sorrisi.
> inseguendo i brividi del primo incontro, le follie....
> mi sono abbassata, dopo l'ho visto, ma sul momento non lo vedevo, a rincorrere quelle emozioni con ogni energia, arrivando a fare o dire cose di cui non sono fiera oggi.
> ...


Vale la parte quotata anche per me con la differenza che non ho ancora la vita che voglio ma sto lavorando per ottenerla.
Devo solo riuscire a superare il dolore per quello che sta accadendo a lui, ma ci sono buoni segnali e voglio crederci


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Io non faccio parte di nessuna "categoria", nel senso che non rientro fra i traditi, nè fra i traditori, nè sono mai stata l'altra.
> Sono arrivata qui circa due anni fa (limitandomi a leggere, per molto tempo) perchè ho a che fare con tutte tre le categorie di cui sopra e avevo bisogno di capire cosa succede nella testa di una donna o di un uomo, al di là delle motivazioni che mi raccontano.
> 
> Il forum mi è stato utilissimo per entrare nelle dinamiche che si sviluppano e, devo dire la verità, anche per capire cosa stava accadendo a me, quando ho rischiato di scivolare anch'io.
> ...


 un'ottimo intervento e soprattutto ottimo spunto di riflessione.
ho spesso pensato che se avessimo avuto modo di leggere il forum prima di tradire, molti di noi non avrebbero tradito. 
Almeno quelli che lo fanno per ragioni che poi riconoscono 'risolvibili'.
Poi ci sono anche quelli traditori e contenti, bontà loro, però è difficile immedesimarsi in chi non si è e non si è mai stati...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> un'ottimo intervento e soprattutto ottimo spunto di riflessione.
> *ho spesso pensato che se avessimo avuto modo di leggere il forum prima di tradire, molti di noi non avrebbero tradito. *
> Almeno quelli che lo fanno per ragioni che poi riconoscono 'risolvibili'.
> Poi ci sono anche quelli traditori e contenti, bontà loro, però è difficile immedesimarsi in chi non si è e non si è mai stati...


 Ma figurati!!!
Mentre si vive una situazione si è ciechi e sordi.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma figurati!!!
> Mentre si vive una situazione si è ciechi e sordi.


 per quello dico 'prima'.
quando hai metabolizzato delle cose.
poi incontri 'lui'.
e ti dici 'ma chi me lo fa fare?'

Se lo incontri e poi leggi... non ti ferma, sei già cieca e sorda


----------



## Angel72 (31 Agosto 2010)

Prima c'è desiderio,poi passione, poi sospetto, gelosia, rabbia tradimento...

Quando l'amore si da al migliore offerente non può esserci fiducia... e senza  fiducia non c'è amore. 

La gelosia, s', la gelosia ti farà diventare matto!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvFRK5eGiZs


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non credo che avrò più sete e sicuramente non mi ha fatto venire il mal di pancia se non per come è finita.


Mi pare di aver capito che hai circa 40 anni.
Ti pare verosimile che per almeno altri 40 anni dovrai (scusami) "rassegnarti" a qualcosa (un modo di vivere, un modo di sentire.... un modo di vederti.... non ultimo un marito) da cui, anche se solo per 1 minuto al giorno, hai avuto l'esigenza di fuggire?
Veramente è possibile cancellare di punto in bianco sensazioni nuove, emozioni provate e quant'altro?
Secondo me è normale che la sete, almeno un po', rimanga. E' per quello che secondo me bisogna capire cosa la provoca e trovare -preferibilmente con l'uomo che hai scelto per la tua vita - il modo per dissetarti.


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per quello dico 'prima'.
> quando hai metabolizzato delle cose.
> poi incontri 'lui'.
> e ti dici 'ma chi me lo fa fare?'
> ...


è vero, il prima è molto importante.
Mi sono scoperta a pensare: "ooooh! hai visto come succede?!!!!".
Era come sapere in anticipo la soluzione del gioco. 
Le alternative erano ben chiare, con tutti i pro e tutti i contro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> è vero, il prima è molto importante.
> Mi sono scoperta a pensare: "ooooh! hai visto come succede?!!!!".
> Era come sapere in anticipo la soluzione del gioco.
> Le alternative erano ben chiare, con tutti i pro e tutti i contro.


 Dovremmo diventare un testo scolastico... :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Assolutamente non era mia intenzione prendere in giro nessuno. Ecco il link sul quale ho trovato quello a cui ho fatto riferimento: MALdAMORE - Il Tradimento
> Il tradimento ci pone di fronte alla più grande tragedia dei rapporti umani: l' inconoscibilità dell'altro. G. Turnaturi*…
> www.maldamore.it/Il_tradimento.asp - Opzioni
> Avrò perso il lume della ragione, ma non fino a questo punto.


Leggo spesso quel sito, mi sono ritrovato in moltissime cose, specie nell'Hybris. Leggendo là ho colto la grande impossibilità di venir amati come vorremmo essere amati.:up:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per quello dico 'prima'.
> quando hai metabolizzato delle cose.
> poi incontri 'lui'.
> e ti dici 'ma chi me lo fa fare?'
> ...


su questo non sono d'accordo.
Anche avessi letto, partendo del pressuposto che sai già certe cose, non credo che non mi sarebbe successo.
Io non mi sono buttata, e sicuramente è più grave, ho tentennato ho penasato e poi ho pensato solo a me.
Non è che quello che leggi qui non lo sai prima. Non è che se tradisci non sai quale siano le probabili conseguenze. 
Non sono mai stata una che giustifica i tradimenti, non ero sicuramente categorica ho sempre cercato di capire, ma sicuramente non ho mai pensato che avrei potuto tradire.
Quando ci pensavo, dicevo "ma come si fà a tornare a casa e a continuare come se nulla fosse,? E' impossibile"
E invece si può, lo si fà e in quel momento anche se sei piena di sensi di colpa e sai che non ti stai comportando correttamente stai così bene che perdi il contatto con la realtà. Chiudi la porta e punto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Anche avessi letto, partendo del pressuposto che sai già certe cose, non credo che non mi sarebbe successo.
> Io non mi sono buttata, e sicuramente è più grave, ho tentennato ho penasato e poi ho pensato solo a me.
> Non è che quello che leggi qui non lo sai prima. Non è che se tradisci non sai quale siano le probabili conseguenze.
> ...


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me non capita nulla...tutto succede per un motivo.
> Anche quando inciampo, non capita...è perchè non ho fatto attenzione a dove mettevo i piedi.


Beh, anch'io sono sempre stato fedele, finchè un giorno, per caso, non ho incontrato lei. Lei mi ha fatto vedere il mondo con occhi diversi. 
Non so dirti come mai abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci e poi è accaduto tutto il resto. è capitato.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> Mi pare di aver capito che hai circa 40 anni.
> Ti pare verosimile che per almeno altri 40 anni dovrai (scusami) "rassegnarti" a qualcosa (un modo di vivere, un modo di sentire.... un modo di vederti.... non ultimo un marito) da cui, anche se solo per 1 minuto al giorno, hai avuto l'esigenza di fuggire?
> Veramente è possibile cancellare di punto in bianco sensazioni nuove, emozioni provate e quant'altro?
> Secondo me è normale che la sete, almeno un po', rimanga. E' per quello che secondo me bisogna capire cosa la provoca e trovare -preferibilmente con l'uomo che hai scelto per la tua vita - il modo per dissetarti.


Infatti non ho intenzione di rassegnarmi. Ho intenzione di cambiare la mia vita e sono fermamente decisa a riuscirci. Certo non posso farlo da sola, ho la speranza che dall'altra parte non ci sia un muro. 
Le sensazioni che ho provato non le posso dimenticare, restaranno un ricordo purtroppo in parte triste per come è finita.
MA sarei un'ipocrita se rinnegassi tutto o se non dicessi che sarò grata a quell'uomo per sempre.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh, anch'io sono sempre stato fedele, finchè un giorno, per caso, non ho incontrato lei. Lei mi ha fatto vedere il mondo con occhi diversi.
> Non so dirti come mai abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci e poi è accaduto tutto il resto. è capitato.


Conte, te la stai raccontando? Da te non me lo sarei aspattata.
L'incontro è capitato.
Il successivo scambio di numeri no.
Il mandare un sms "ciao come stai?" no.
Ecc...
Tutto il resto no.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riquoto il primo post perché sono stata presa dall'orrore per l'espressione mocciana e non ho considerato il resto.
> Però anche considerandolo ..non capisco cosa stia cercando.
> 
> Quello che colpisce (ma non è sola in questo) è il ri-sbocciare grazie al tradimento.
> ...


A me un po' imbarazzi.
Parli di certe cose come i critici musicali.
A volte è incredibile cosa sa scrivere un critico su un'esecuzione e sul "pianismo" di un pianista...senza mai aver messo le manine sulla tastiera.
Per quanto fai, rassegnati, non riuscirai mai a codificare cosa c'era tra tuo marito e la sua amica. Impossibile.
Sabina è stata chiara: vuole scambiare opinioni su chi ha battutto certe strade. Come vedi per esempio Papero ha saputo risponderle in base alla sua esperienza vissuta.
Ci sono persone che fioriscono grazie ad una relazione e persone che si distruggono.
Il quid sta solo qui: chi è questa persona e cosa fa per noi. Tutto lì.
Esempio Papero ha sbattuto il muso su chi era in realtà la sua amante.
Farfalla sa che tutto quello che dice Daniele del suo amico sono cose false e cattive.

Sabina si chiede come salvare capra e cavoli.
QUa ci vuole la Matraini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me un po' imbarazzi.
> Parli di certe cose come i critici musicali.
> A volte è incredibile cosa sa scrivere un critico su un'esecuzione e sul "pianismo" di un pianista...senza mai aver messo le manine sulla tastiera.
> Per quanto fai, rassegnati, non riuscirai mai a codificare cosa c'era tra tuo marito e la sua amica. Impossibile.
> ...


 Parli come chi non sa reggere le critiche.
Io non criticavo te.
Non pensavo all'amante della buonanima, perché non me ne frega una cippa (ora).
Parlavo di altro.
Capisco il tuo imbarazzo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte, te la stai raccontando? Da te non me lo sarei aspattata.
> L'incontro è capitato.
> Il successivo scambio di numeri no.
> Il mandare un sms "ciao come stai?" no.
> ...


 
Non so com è andata al Conte. 
Nel mio caso per esempio avevo il suo numero da 2 anni circa. Qualche sms ma solo per questione di figli. Mai una telefonata ci si vedeva spesso sempre per altre questioni.
Certo capisci che è un uomo affascinante, ma non è il primo che consideri tale. Ogni tanto magari ci fai una fantasia. Mai successo di fare un pensierino su un altro? Fai un sorriso tra te e te e poi vai avanti.
Poi mandi un sms per avere un'informazione e la risposta ti lascia così
E dici a te stessa "aspetta mi fermo, quando è cambiato il ns rapporto?", prendi del tempo, ci pensi e poi.........poi ti butti


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so com è andata al Conte.
> Nel mio caso per esempio avevo il suo numero da 2 anni circa. Qualche sms ma solo per questione di figli. Mai una telefonata ci si vedeva spesso sempre per altre questioni.
> Certo capisci che è un uomo affascinante, ma non è il primo che consideri tale. Ogni tanto magari ci fai una fantasia. Mai successo di fare un pensierino su un altro? Fai un sorriso tra te e te e poi vai avanti.
> *Poi mandi un sms per avere un'informazione e la risposta ti lascia così*
> *E dici a te stessa "aspetta mi fermo, quando è cambiato il ns rapporto?", prendi del tempo, ci pensi e poi.........poi ti butti*


Allora mi dai ragione...eh, l'sms e il buttarsi non avvengo per caso, c'è una volontà di azione, non una casualità.
Oltretutto se la risposta ti lascia così, intervieni e metti le cose in chiaro...se non lo fai, allora non lo vuoi...fai finta di non vedere...


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora mi dai ragione...eh, l'sms e il buttarsi non avvengo per caso, *c'è una volontà di azione, non una casualità*.


 Quoto!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> sei offensivo e volgare come sempre.
> Come mai mandi punti a nastro quando qualcuno giudica come stai facendo tu adesso ? a me hai reputato tempo fa dicendo di smetterla di giudicarti come non sei.
> Tu? che cazzo stai facendo con Persa??


Sai una cosa oramai solo a te e a lei sembro tale...
Tu avrai tantissimi punti...
Io ehm...ho poco tempo per scrivere sul forum, perchè ho raffiche di mp, a cui rispondere...
Solo te e lei non siete riuscite a cogliermi per il verso giusto. A sto punto?
Io non l'ho giudicata: noto solo in lei un grande disprezzo verso tutte le donne che non si sono comportate come lei con il marito e soprattutto verso tutte le donne che nel forum ammettono di essere di un'amante.
Parliamoci chiaro: arriva la tradita a piangere e si corre a confortarla.
Arriva la traditrice: giù legnate.
Come mai Asu, subito si corre a dare del troll, a negare l'esperienza di questa nuova utente?
Io mando punti a nastro?
Ma cosa dici...non ho certi poteri io.
Forza donne, parlate dei punti che vi elargisce il conte.

Che bel mondo eh? Uno non la pensa come Persa o te, diventa offensivo e volgare...ma dove siamo?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora mi dai ragione...eh, l'sms e il buttarsi non avvengo per caso, c'è una volontà di azione, non una casualità.


Parlo sempre per me.
Il mio sms era un sms come tanti con la richiesta di un'informazione banalissima che lui ha preso al volo per farmi capire quello che probabilmente non avevo capito di lui.
Certo che alla fine è la volonta di azione che ti fa buttare ma a volte, nel mio caso è stato così, ti ci ritrovi senza aver capito come hai fatto a finirci.


----------



## cleo81 (31 Agosto 2010)

La vita crea delle combinazioni, della casualità. 

Ti capitano davanti, come un pietrolina quando si inciampa.
Mille volte, dopo aver inciampato, tiriamo un calcio senza nemmeno abbassare gli occhi al sassolino, non lo vediamo neppure.

Un giorno, invece, finalmente non sei di corsa, non devi andare al lavoro, a preparare il pranzo, a prendere i bimbi a scuola... insomma, magari addirittura stai facendo una passeggiata. 
Inciampi, e guardi il sassolino. Caspita, com'è levigato! E che colore strano! 
Lo raccogli. 
Ti piace, sei contenta di averlo trovato, anche se è solo un sassolino. Non ti cambierà la vita, non ci pagherai il mutuo della casa come con il superenalotto.

Però, lo infilerai nel cassetto del comodino, come qui facevano i nonni con le castagne che non si possono mangiare, dicendo che ti avrebbero fatto passare il raffreddore.


E chissà...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa oramai solo a te e a lei sembro tale...
> Tu avrai tantissimi punti...
> *Io ehm...ho poco tempo per scrivere sul forum, perchè ho raffiche di mp, a cui rispondere...*
> Solo te e lei non siete riuscite a cogliermi per il verso giusto. A sto punto?
> ...


 Fantastico... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quali sono queste rules, conte? Ora sono curioso


Le stiamo scrivendo, un lavoraccio che non ti dico. 
Sarà un pamphlet dedicato alle donne e alla loro imprenscindibile esigenza di venir amate e considerate in un certo modo. 
Al tempo stesso vuole essere materiale di riflessione su come addestrare ed educare gli amichetti che una donna può concedersi.
Un lavoro serio e impegnativo comunque.
Guastato dai miei impegni per altro.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo sempre per me.
> Il mio sms era un sms come tanti con la richiesta di un'informazione banalissima che lui ha preso al volo per farmi capire quello che probabilmente non avevo capito di lui.
> Certo che alla fine è la volonta di azione che ti fa buttare ma a volte, nel mio caso è stato così, ti ci ritrovi senza aver capito come hai fatto a finirci.


 No senti...
Che tu ti ci ritrovi senza aver capito come hai fatto a finirci non implica la casualità, significa solo che hai agito senza riflettere sulla tue e sue azioni: hai preferito "accogliere" l'sms _per farti capire quello che probabilmente non avevi capito di lui._..piuttosto che chiamarlo e fargli notare la non conformità delle sue parole e rimetterlo sulla corretta forma.
Il non farlo, vuol dire che non hai voluto, hai preferito farti un sorrisino leggendo quell'sms piuttosto che una smorfia?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Fantastico... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma cavoli è vero...
Anzi dato che qua siamo in chiaro.
Mi scuso con le persone che non sono ancora arrivato a rispondere,
Calma e gesso ce la faccio eh?
Che ti ridi io non lo so


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlo sempre per me.
> Il mio sms era un sms come tanti con la richiesta di un'informazione banalissima che lui ha preso al volo per farmi capire quello che probabilmente non avevo capito di lui.
> Certo che alla fine è la volonta di azione che ti fa buttare ma a volte, nel mio caso è stato così, ti ci ritrovi senza aver capito come hai fatto a finirci.


 La tua volontà è entrata nella risposta non nell'sms di lui.
Hai idea delle volte in cui una fa la parte della tonta quando non vuole...?
Penso di sì e quindi vale per te e per chiunque.
Non è un'accusa, sia chiaro.
E' una richiesta di riconoscimento di aver compiuto una scelta.
Non è certo offensivo, lo sarebbe il contrario.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> La vita crea delle combinazioni, della casualità.
> 
> Ti capitano davanti, come un pietrolina quando si inciampa.
> Mille volte, dopo aver inciampato, tiriamo un calcio senza nemmeno abbassare gli occhi al sassolino, non lo vediamo neppure.
> ...


 Il raccogliere non è una casualità, è un'azione volontaria.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> La vita crea delle combinazioni, della casualità.
> 
> Ti capitano davanti, come un pietrolina quando si inciampa.
> Mille volte, dopo aver inciampato, tiriamo un calcio senza nemmeno abbassare gli occhi al sassolino, non lo vediamo neppure.
> ...


Hai trovato una bella metafora.
Perché si osserva il sassolino?
Perché si ha solo bisogno di prender fiato?
Non credo.
Trovi assurda la mia ipotesi che non si tratti di un sassolino, ma di uno specchio che ti permette di rivederti come corpo erotico?


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La tua volontà è entrata nella risposta non nell'sms di lui.
> *Hai idea delle volte in cui una fa la parte della tonta quando non vuole...?*
> Penso di sì e quindi vale per te e per chiunque.
> Non è un'accusa, sia chiaro.
> ...


 Come ti quoto...soprattutto il grassetto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cavoli è vero...
> Anzi dato che qua siamo in chiaro.
> Mi scuso con le persone che non sono ancora arrivato a rispondere,
> Calma e gesso ce la faccio eh?
> Che ti ridi io non lo so


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No senti...
> Che tu ti ci ritrovi senza aver capito come hai fatto a finirci non implica la casualità, significa solo che hai agito senza riflettere sulla tue e sue azioni: hai preferito "accogliere" l'sms _per farti capire quello che probabilmente non avevi capito di lui._..piuttosto che chiamarlo e fargli notare la non conformità delle sue parole e rimetterlo sulla corretta forma.
> Il non farlo, vuol dire che non hai voluto, hai preferito farti un sorrisino leggendo quell'sms piuttosto che una smorfia?


 Quoto! Questi sono atti di volontà, magari inconsci... ma il caso non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa oramai solo a te e a lei sembro tale...
> Tu avrai tantissimi punti...
> Io ehm...ho poco tempo per scrivere sul forum, perchè ho raffiche di mp, a cui rispondere...
> Solo te e lei non siete riuscite a cogliermi per il verso giusto. A sto punto?
> ...


1) non devo dare conto a te di come mi rapporto sul forum, se devo rispondere a un troll o ad un altro  utente. Faccio quello che ritengo giusto.
2)Dici cazzate perché non do contro alla traditrice per partito preso. Sono stata amante e ,che io sappia, non sono mai stata tradita ergo non vedo perché dovrei. Non mi sembra proprio.L'ultima è farfalla, tink e via dicendo.  Io la penso alla mia maniera e dico quel che penso. Se la traditrice fa come te però, che vuol far passare per giusto , naturale addirittura positivo  il tradimento, io ribatto. 
3) io non devo coglierti per il verso giusto. Se dici una cosa che condivido lo faccio se no ti rispondo come la penso.Non capita quasi mai ma non vedo il problema.
4) delle tua attività in pm ..che m'interessa????
5) sei volgare e offensivo tutte le volte che tiri in ballo Persa  giustificando il suo modo di essere (ce ne fossero!!) per mancanza di marito, per non avere incontrato uno come te (l'apotesi!!) per età e altre cazzate. Altro non sai dire . 
Perchè non la eviti ? perchè la tiri in ballo ogni momento?????
Comprì??


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quoto! Questi sono atti di volontà, magari inconsci... ma il caso non c'entra nulla.


 Infatti, magari si pensa che nn significhi nulla ecc...
Su un altro forum sto seguendo la storia di un uomo, che subì il tradimento della moglie dopo soli 3 anni di matrimonio. Ci sta raccontando tutte le sedute della terapia di coppia.
Beh, anche la moglie non sapeva come avesse fatto a finire col baciarlo e poi a finirci a letto.
Il terapista le disse che secondo lui, era già ampiamente innamorata dell'altro. Lui non se ne capacitava, ma poi riflettendoci veramente ha capito che in relatà, lei aspettava da molto quel bacio e quella notte.


----------



## cleo81 (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Il raccogliere non è una casualità, è un'azione volontaria.


Certo. 
Ma non te ne chiedi il motivo. 
Cercherai, forse, di spiegartelo dopo.


----------



## cleo81 (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai trovato una bella metafora.
> Perché si osserva il sassolino?
> Perché si ha solo bisogno di prender fiato?
> Non credo.
> Trovi assurda la mia ipotesi che non si tratti di un sassolino, ma di uno specchio che ti permette di rivederti come corpo erotico?


La trovo molto plausibile.
Ma ognuno nel sassolino ci può vedere molte cose.
Io ci ho visto... me stessa, persa a guardare le nuvole che si muovono in un tramonto di fine estate... spensieratezza.


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma non te ne chiedi il motivo.
> Cercherai, forse, di spiegartelo dopo.


 Eh allora non accade, non è che succede e basta: il tutto è il risultato di una serie di azioni volontarie, su cui non ci si chiede nulla.


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma non te ne chiedi il motivo.
> Cercherai, forse, di spiegartelo dopo.


e ti sembra logico? o sensato? 


... mi fai pensare a Unabomber e all'esplosivo nei pennarelli in spiaggia...


----------



## cleo81 (31 Agosto 2010)

Sid ha detto:


> e ti sembra logico? o sensato?
> 
> 
> ... mi fai pensare a Unabomber e all'esplosivo nei pennarelli in spiaggia...


I comportamenti spontanei molto spesso non so né logici né sensati. 
O almeno,  se sono spontanei non puoi ancora averli definiti logici, perchè non ci hai ancora pensato. Non ti sei ancora fermato a razionalizzarli.

Il pennarello di Unabomber? Beh... è uno dei rischi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> La trovo molto plausibile.
> Ma ognuno nel sassolino ci può vedere molte cose.
> Io ci ho visto... me stessa, persa a guardare le nuvole che si muovono in un tramonto di fine estate... spensieratezza.


Uhm ...non so come è andata nel tuo caso, però non mi pare che un tradimento che deve giocoforza svolgersi nella clandestinità possa paragonarsi alle cielo della spensieratezza.
A meno che tu non ti riferisca proprio al "di nascosto" ovvero al gusto adolescenziale del trasgredire le regole del genitore come affermazione di sè.
Ma, se così fosse, dovresti riflettere sul tuo modo di vivere il matrimonio e la famiglia. Tuo marito ti pare un genitore severo? La famiglia e i suoi doveri un'imposizione?
Perché?


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> I comportamenti spontanei molto spesso non so né logici né sensati.
> O almeno, se sono spontanei non puoi ancora averli definiti logici, perchè non ci hai ancora pensato. Non ti sei ancora fermato a razionalizzarli.
> 
> Il pennarello di Unabomber? Beh... è uno dei rischi...


da questo punto di vista sembri in balìa della tua spontaneità...


----------



## pescerosso (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


La tua storia è molto simile alla mia ( e probabilmente a mille altre9.
Con una diffrenza. Mio marito ha scoperto tutto.
Quindi puoi immaginare le conseguenze, la storia con l'altro finita, il mio matrimonio in un baratro. Stiamo cercando di ricostruire, ma è difficilissimo. Quello che ti fa sentire 4 metri sopra il cielo puo' diventare la tomba della tua vita . Io mi ritrovo a non essere + me stessa, piena di rimorsi, di incertezze.
Il tradimento è il campanello d'allarme per un rapporto già logoro. Ma quado la realtà ti colpisce cosi' duramente è difficile affrontarla.
Pensaci bene, anche per me era come una droga. Ogni volta che itentatavo di chiudere poi ricominciavamo. Le emozioni, le sensazioni, tutto mi faceva stare bene. Mi sentivo anche piu' sicura di me e affrontavo tutto n maniera diversa, ,migliore. Ma valuta bene, in questo blog l'amore tanto decantato da noi traditori per l'amante, viene considerato falso, solo un'illusione. Forse è cosi, forse no. Comunque non giustifica un azione cosi nei confronti dei propri partner. Ti assicuro che mio marito non è piu' lo stesso, è devastato e anche se vuole a tutti i costi ricostruire la stuazione è difficilissima. Cerca di pensarea tutte le conseguenze che questo porterebbe alla tua famiglia e cerca di troncare il prima possibile. Forse cosi riuscirai a evitarti e ad evitare a tuo marito tanta, tantissima sofferenza...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Oh, ecco la voce di una traditrice che non decanta quanto il tradimento renda belli, ma quanto possa portare alla tomba, lei dice il vero, lei dice quello che ogni traditore troverà sulla sua strada se non intelligentissimo o furbissimo...e di persone furbe stento a vederle al mondo.
Persa, er dire come la dici tu, allora perchè a me non frega un cavolo se piaccio o non piaccio? perchè trovo la mia personalità come strumento erotico direi quasi per una donna? Io so di poter fare molto con la mia personalità particolare, ma so anche che non è quello uno scopo o un traguardo che mi interessa, troppo basso, troppo a terra per i miei ideali.
Quindi cosa è il tradimento, il perseguimento di sogni di persone con ideali più materiali che non sanno a cosa pensare? Io non sogno di come è figo avere 100 donne dietro, ma come è bello un mondo in cui tutti si può stare bene economicamente e tecnologicamente parlando, cioè un benessere distribuito dappertutto con ogni zona del globo che lavora con un'altra per creare tutto questo.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, ecco la voce di una traditrice che non decanta quanto il tradimento renda belli, ma quanto possa portare alla tomba, lei dice il vero, lei dice quello che ogni traditore troverà sulla sua strada se non intelligentissimo o furbissimo...e di persone furbe stento a vederle al mondo.
> Persa, er dire come la dici tu, allora perchè a me non frega un cavolo se piaccio o non piaccio? perchè trovo la mia personalità come strumento erotico direi quasi per una donna? Io so di poter fare molto con la mia personalità particolare, ma so anche che non è quello uno scopo o un traguardo che mi interessa, troppo basso, troppo a terra per i miei ideali.
> Quindi cosa è il tradimento, il perseguimento di sogni di persone con ideali più materiali che non sanno a cosa pensare? Io non sogno di come è figo avere 100 donne dietro, ma come è bello un mondo in cui tutti si può stare bene economicamente e tecnologicamente parlando, cioè un benessere distribuito dappertutto con ogni zona del globo che lavora con un'altra per creare tutto questo.


se vinco miss italia voglio in dono la pace nel mondo... :up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se vinco miss italia voglio in dono la pace nel mondo... :up:


Oh, i miei sono solo sogni, se poi devo uccidere tutto il mondo per farlo questo sogno ben venga :mexican: Un mondo popolato da miei cloni, che bello!!!!:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> No senti...
> Che tu ti ci ritrovi senza aver capito come hai fatto a finirci non implica la casualità, significa solo che hai agito senza riflettere sulla tue e sue azioni: hai preferito "accogliere" l'sms _per farti capire quello che probabilmente non avevi capito di lui._..piuttosto che chiamarlo e fargli notare la non conformità delle sue parole e rimetterlo sulla corretta forma.
> Il non farlo, vuol dire che non hai voluto, hai preferito farti un sorrisino leggendo quell'sms piuttosto che una smorfia?


Certo che è così era per dirti come secondo me le situazioni arrivano ad un certo punto senza che neanche te ne accorgi. Ovvio che la scelta finale è tua. Avrei assolutamente potuto decidere diversamente, non l'ho fatto


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> 1) non devo dare conto a te di come mi rapporto sul forum, se devo rispondere a un troll o ad un altro  utente. Faccio quello che ritengo giusto.
> 2)Dici cazzate perché non do contro alla traditrice per partito preso. Sono stata amante e ,che io sappia, non sono mai stata tradita ergo non vedo perché dovrei. Non mi sembra proprio.L'ultima è farfalla, tink e via dicendo.  Io la penso alla mia maniera e dico quel che penso. Se la traditrice fa come te però, che vuol far passare per giusto , naturale addirittura positivo  il tradimento, io ribatto.
> 3) io non devo coglierti per il verso giusto. Se dici una cosa che condivido lo faccio se no ti rispondo come la penso.Non capita quasi mai ma non vedo il problema.
> 4) delle tua attività in pm ..che m'interessa????
> ...


no. Non penso sia assolutamente come dici tu.
Ma va ben lo stesso.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> no. Non penso sia assolutamente come dici tu.
> Ma va ben lo stesso.


vedi? anche a me


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nelle tue condizioni il tradimento è come una curva sinusoidale, continua.
> l'ho provato anche io, inseguendo per mesi, per anni, le emozioni del primo contatto, dei primi sguardi, del detto e non detto, dei sorrisi.
> inseguendo i brividi del primo incontro, le follie....
> mi sono abbassata, dopo l'ho visto, ma sul momento non lo vedevo, a rincorrere quelle emozioni con ogni energia, arrivando a fare o dire cose di cui non sono fiera oggi.
> ...


Allora la mia tristezza di fondo è questa:
Sono in astinenza da quella droga e mi sono come spento.
Non ho la vita che volevo.
Però mi fa piacere che tu hai scritto tutto questo post. Molto.
Hai pagato i tuoi prezzi no? E hai trovato qualcosa di meglio per te. 
Per me allora è fondamentale poter godere di ciò che ci serve nel momento che c i serve no?
Allora anche Sabina sta vivendo un suo momento utilizzando qualcosa che le serve, come fa la Matraini.

Per tanti finisce anche en passant.
E il coniuge non si accorgerà mai di nulla.

Però hai ragione.:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora la mia tristezza di fondo è questa:
> Sono in astinenza da quella droga e mi sono come spento.
> Non ho la vita che volevo.
> Però mi fa piacere che tu hai scritto tutto questo post. Molto.
> ...


ma adesso lei non è fiera di quello che ha fatto, mentre è consapevole del fatto che poteva avere quello che voleva anche senza quella droga, che non è necessaria. Conte, quando ti porti una cosa  zozza dentro ti fa male per sempre, tu non lo sai perchè non la vedi in un certo modo, ma per quasi tutti è così! Conte, tu come traditore accetteresti di buona lena di essere tradito, no? Ecco solitamente i traditori non lo accettano comunque sia.


----------



## xfactor (31 Agosto 2010)

detto terra terra?

A parte il tradimento verso tuo marito, ma il tradimento verso i tuoi figli?

Se ti separavi potevo non dire nulla , ma così mi sento di dire che sia tu che il tuo amante siete due emeriti merde!  Senza rancore!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> La tua storia è molto simile alla mia ( e probabilmente a mille altre9.
> Con una diffrenza. Mio marito ha scoperto tutto.
> Quindi puoi immaginare le conseguenze, la storia con l'altro finita, il mio matrimonio in un baratro. Stiamo cercando di ricostruire, ma è difficilissimo. Quello che ti fa sentire 4 metri sopra il cielo puo' diventare la tomba della tua vita . Io mi ritrovo a non essere + me stessa, piena di rimorsi, di incertezze.
> Il tradimento è il campanello d'allarme per un rapporto già logoro. Ma quado la realtà ti colpisce cosi' duramente è difficile affrontarla.
> Pensaci bene, anche per me era come una droga. Ogni volta che itentatavo di chiudere poi ricominciavamo. Le emozioni, le sensazioni, tutto mi faceva stare bene. Mi sentivo anche piu' sicura di me e affrontavo tutto n maniera diversa, ,migliore. Ma valuta bene, in questo blog l'amore tanto decantato da noi traditori per l'amante, viene considerato falso, solo un'illusione. Forse è cosi, forse no. Comunque non giustifica un azione cosi nei confronti dei propri partner. Ti assicuro che mio marito non è piu' lo stesso, è devastato e anche se vuole a tutti i costi ricostruire la stuazione è difficilissima. Cerca di pensarea tutte le conseguenze che questo porterebbe alla tua famiglia e cerca di troncare il prima possibile. Forse cosi riuscirai a evitarti e ad evitare a tuo marito tanta, tantissima sofferenza...


Se non vuoi essere delusa devi goderti un 'illusione essendo consapevole che è un'illusione. Mi dispiace per quello che passi.
Sul serio. Io mi sono sempre salvato per non aver mai rischiato troppo. E per aver chiuso quando le acque si sono fatte cattive.
So che è dolorosissimo. Ci sono giorni che ancora io rimpiango lei, per tutto il bene che mi ha fatto. 
Per me (IMHO) è sbagliato ricostruire, forse sarebbe meglio tentare di far evolvere il rapporto con tuo marito in qualcosa di diverso. Tanto tuo marito non capirà mai perchè tu hai avuto "bisogno" di fare anche certe cose nella tua vita. Se lo capisse andrebbe in cortocircuito e si direbbe: " Non sono stato abbastanza per te!" Purtroppo se mi guardo allo specchio so che è così.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se non vuoi essere delusa devi goderti un 'illusione essendo consapevole che è un'illusione. Mi dispiace per quello che passi.
> Sul serio.* Io mi sono sempre salvato per non aver mai rischiato troppo.* E per aver chiuso quando le acque si sono fatte cattive.
> So che è dolorosissimo. Ci sono giorni che ancora io rimpiango lei, per tutto il bene che mi ha fatto.
> Per me (IMHO) è sbagliato ricostruire, forse sarebbe meglio tentare di far evolvere il rapporto con tuo marito in qualcosa di diverso. Tanto tuo marito non capirà mai perchè tu hai avuto "bisogno" di fare anche certe cose nella tua vita. Se lo capisse andrebbe in cortocircuito e si direbbe: " Non sono stato abbastanza per te!" Purtroppo se mi guardo allo specchio so che è così.


credo che questo sia fondamentale : essendo tua moglie d'accordo io non lo considero neanche tradimento il tuo


----------



## Eliade (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> credo che questo sia fondamentale : essendo tua moglie d'accordo io non lo considero neanche tradimento il tuo


 Quoto.:up:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> credo che questo sia fondamentale : essendo tua moglie d'accordo io non lo considero neanche tradimento il tuo


E' considerabile come prassi direi, quindi direi che tua moglie è abituata ad essere cornificata ma sa come non vederlo. Buon per lei.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ma adesso lei non è fiera di quello che ha fatto, mentre è sonsapevole del fatto che poteva avere quello che voleva anche senza quella droga, che non è necessaria. Conte, quando ti porti una cosa  zozza dentro ti fa male per sempre, tu non lo sai perchè non la vedi in un certo modo, ma per quasi tutti è così! Conte, tu come traditore accetteresti di buona lena di essere tradito no? Ecco solitamente i traditori non lo accettano comunque sia.


Certo che lo accetterei di buona lena. 
Almeno ti direi ah cara siamo simili eh?
Ti sei mai chiesto Daniele perchè io mi senta così a mio agio con la Matraini?
Quello che io non accetterei sarebbe questo:
Con me non fai l'amore perchè non ne hai voglia e sei stanca, ma con l'amichetto si. Perchè giustamente mi sentirei privato di qualcosa. Ma se il tuo farti l'amichetto ti rende più allegra, vogliosa, spensierata con me, che me ne frega del mezzo? A me interessano gli scopi no?
Poi ovvio che entra in gioco la gelosia.

Daniele quello che io apprezzo più di tutto di mia moglie è: la sua intelligenza e la sua praticità.

Mi sono scoperto di essere fatto in un certo modo: un modo che per certe persone è vantaggiosissimo per altre deleterio.

Se avessi voluto pretendere fedeltà assoluta da mia moglie, avrei dovuto concedere altrettanto non trovi?

Del resto quello che fa veramente male è sacrificarsi per un certo ideale e vedere che l'altro invece ne approfitta no?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> credo che questo sia fondamentale : essendo tua moglie d'accordo io non lo considero neanche tradimento il tuo


Se non mi concedeva certe cose: non la sposavo no?
Del resto non mi separo anche perchè in fondo il convivere con lei non è stato molto diverso da quanto mi aspettavo

So che il mio difetto principale è incazzarmi per le aspettative deluse, no?


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se non mi concedeva certe cose: non la sposavo no?
> Del resto non mi separo anche perchè in fondo il convivere con lei non è stato molto diverso da quanto mi aspettavo
> 
> So che il mio difetto principale è incazzarmi per le aspettative deluse, no?


perchè?è stato così fin dall'inizio?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Conte chniedi ai traditi e scoprirai che la moglie traditrice si concedeva molto all'amante...ed aveva sempre o il mal di testa o le sue cose o il momento non era propizio o...bhe ti lascio intuire le scuse no??? :carneval:
Perchè credi che l'uomo scopre la tresca? Perchè dopo mesi e mesi c'ha un piccolo dubbio che la donzelletta si faccia sfugonare da qualche altro gentil damerino alle sue spalle!!! 
Non temere, già fatto e già vissuto ed è stato qesto comportamento che mi ha fatto intuire qualcosa nel primo caso...nel secondo caso è stato diverso e non così, strano e senza senso.


----------



## Loscma 2.0 (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte chniedi ai traditi e scoprirai che la moglie traditrice si concedeva molto all'amante...ed aveva sempre o il mal di testa o le sue cose o il momento non era propizio o...bhe ti lascio intuire le scuse no??? :carneval:
> Perchè credi che l'uomo scopre la tresca? Perchè dopo mesi e mesi c'ha un piccolo dubbio che la donzelletta si faccia sfugonare da qualche altro gentil damerino alle sue spalle!!!
> Non temere, già fatto e già vissuto ed è stato qesto comportamento che mi ha fatto intuire qualcosa nel primo caso...nel secondo caso è stato diverso e non così, strano e senza senso.


 
secondo me le donne ti tradiscono perchè sei pesante...


----------



## Sid (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per me (IMHO) *è sbagliato ricostruire*, forse sarebbe meglio tentare di far evolvere il rapporto con tuo marito in qualcosa di diverso. Tanto tuo marito non capirà mai perchè tu hai avuto "bisogno" di fare anche certe cose nella tua vita. Se lo capisse andrebbe in cortocircuito e si direbbe: " Non sono stato abbastanza per te!" Purtroppo se mi guardo allo specchio so che è così.


ma le alternative alla ricostruzione non sono tante: o vivere come coinquilini sperando di non diventarsi reciprocamente insopportabili (ed è piuttosto difficile) o la separazione.

Penso che i traditi  - comunque - alla notizia del tradimento, fra i vari pensieri hanno anche quello di non essere stato abbastanza... indipendentemente da quello che gli dice il partner


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vosto che scrive *vecchia* (a chi???????:mrgreen immagino di avere una busta paga bella sostanziosa:mexican:


pretendi ferie pagate e tredicesima


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A volte mi stupisco ancora, alce... comunque, *quasi tutte le donne amano essere e sentirsi uniche.* Quasi sempre si incazzano per questo motivo.


 

   
ma tu guarda che stranezza...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora la mia tristezza di fondo è questa:
> Sono in astinenza da quella droga e mi sono come spento.
> Non ho la vita che volevo.
> Però mi fa piacere che tu hai scritto tutto questo post. Molto.
> ...


 mah, io ho trovato qualcosa di meglio perchè l'ho voluto.
ho rischiato e ho cercato.
sono stata sola.
ho lasciato il fidanzato nonostante tutti i castelli in aria e le famiglie già impelagate.
ho mollato l'amante per non rischiare di infognarmici per anni.
ho deciso che volevo altro. volevo di più.
il mio compagno oggi non è un uomo migliore nè del mio ex nè dell'amante. Ma lo è per me perchè mi ama sul serio. Ho capito cosa volevo, cosa cercavo di compensare tradendo, e ho cercato quel di più.
poi magari uno non cerca qualcosa che compensi il tradito bensì la sua vita. ma anche lì è solo la paura che ci immobilizza e ci fa scegliere la strada breve (non facile, c'è dolore a tradire).
Ma la strada lunga, oscura, quella del guardarsi dentro, è l'unica che funziona.


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


Benvenuta in TradimentoPuntoNet!

Preparati, sii pronta: Aspettati sempre tutto da tutti ... perche' tutti, sono sempre pronti a tutto.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se non vuoi essere delusa devi goderti un 'illusione essendo consapevole che è un'illusione. Mi dispiace per quello che passi.
> Sul serio. Io mi sono sempre salvato per non aver mai rischiato troppo. E per aver chiuso quando le acque si sono fatte cattive.
> So che è dolorosissimo. Ci sono giorni che ancora io rimpiango lei, per tutto il bene che mi ha fatto.
> Per me (IMHO) è sbagliato ricostruire, forse sarebbe meglio tentare di far evolvere il rapporto con tuo marito in qualcosa di diverso. Tanto tuo marito non capirà mai perchè tu hai avuto "bisogno" di fare anche certe cose nella tua vita. Se lo capisse andrebbe in cortocircuito e si direbbe: " Non sono stato abbastanza per te!" *Purtroppo se mi guardo allo specchio so che è così*.


 cioè?
che non hai avuto abbastanza da tua moglie?
che non sei stato abbastanza per lei?

dici di non aver rischiato troppo.
forse non sei stato abbastanza nemmeno per l'amante. 
rischiare è l'unico modo di amare.


----------



## Grande82 (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte chniedi ai traditi e scoprirai che la moglie traditrice si concedeva molto all'amante...ed aveva sempre o il mal di testa o le sue cose o il momento non era propizio o...bhe ti lascio intuire le scuse no??? :carneval:
> Perchè credi che l'uomo scopre la tresca? Perchè dopo mesi e mesi c'ha un piccolo dubbio che la donzelletta si faccia sfugonare da qualche altro gentil damerino alle sue spalle!!!
> Non temere, già fatto e già vissuto ed è stato qesto comportamento che mi ha fatto intuire qualcosa nel primo caso...nel secondo caso è stato diverso e non così, strano e senza senso.


 durante il tradimento lo facevo molto di più anche col mio fidanzato d'allora.
le persone sono diverse daniele, questo forse lo dovresti ricordare più spesso.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> perchè?è stato così fin dall'inizio?


Si: la nostra storia partì come una storia di sesso. Lei tradiva il suo ragazzo con cui si doveva sposare con me. 
Poi se vuoi saperla tutta, lei in estate fece un viaggio con altre amiche e fece cadere il discorso su di me senza dire che ci frequentavamo e questa le rovesciò addosso tutte le chiacchere su di me. Tornata mi chiese conto ridendo delle "altre". In cambio volli sapere il mandante. Me lo disse. Sistemato per le feste la mandante le parlai delle altre, precisando, che ogni sole ha i suoi pianeti e che MAI io avrei rinunciato alle mie amiche per lei. 
Il nostro matrimonio non è stato affatto il coronamento di un sogno di amore, ma l'unione di due persone per permettersi entrambe di vivere la loro vita congeniale.
Entrambi non credevamo più a certi ideali che poi qui vedo per tantissima gente si rivelano falsi. 
Ti faccio un altro esempio empirico: io ti dico: cara mettiti in testa che io alla domenica lavoro, spero che tu non inizi a farmi le menate che non consacro la domenica a te. Lei ha risposto: fighissimo la domenica la dedico a me stessa. 
Mi chiese degli spazi per sè stessa. Sempre accordati.
Ovvio con l'avvento della figlia ho dovuto modificare parecchi assetti. 
Del resto meglio avere una moglie fresca e riposata che una stressata e scoppiata perchè tutto grava su di lei no?
Poi le dissi: a me serve questo.
Lei disse: Non sono disposta a concedertelo.
Ok: Me lo prendo altrove.
Lei: Meglio.

Ora faccio di tutto per circondarmi di persone positive.
La mia famiglia non dimenticherà per esempio l'entusiasmo e l'aria bella portata da un'Aristocat, una Mk, una Matraini.
Comprì?

Cioè io sono un uomo che può dire alla moglie: stasera sono a cena con la tale. 
Non sono certo l'uomo che le dice: vado qui e poi sono là.
Lei non può certo dirmi: tu non devi frequentare quella persona.

Ma ripeto...siamo noi che non abbiamo capito un cazzo del matrimonio. 
Andata così.

Ogni condizione porta vantaggi e svantaggi.
Del resto se io mi accorgo che per te starmi vicina è una sofferenza io mi allontano. No problem.
Certo se io dipendessi affettivamente da mia moglie agirei diversamente no?
Avendo più opzioni di scelta, so di non essere solo.
Per esempio ieri sera ho passato una fantastica serata.
Poi gliel'ho raccontata.
Lei ha detto: " Che bello quando hai qualcosa di nuovo da raccontare!".

Mia moglie nel mio cuore ha un posto particolare perchè è la donna che abita con me ed è la madre di mia figlia.
Infine la stimo immensamente per avermi aiutato a sprangare quegli armadi, quando ci fu chi tentò di aprirli.
Mi piace quando mi dice: " Senti, portatele nella tomba quelle cose là: è meglio per tutti!".

Ridiamo molto di quanto abbiamo scritto nel forum di noi due.
Stai certa che le cose intime non sono state scritte.
Ripeto la nostra filosofia è questa: Esistono cose solo tue e cose solo mie, e cose solo nostre.
Quando la Matraini è uscita con noi, l'ho vista molto incuriosita dal nostro rapporto.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> cioè?
> che non hai avuto abbastanza da tua moglie?
> che non sei stato abbastanza per lei?
> 
> ...


Non ho avuto abbastanza da mia moglie: ma mi sono reso conto di aver chiesto troppo. Chiedi quello che uno non può darti? Lo metti nei guai.
Non sono stato abbastanza per lei. 
Ho rischiato solo una volta nella vita. 
Presa nel culo.
Sistemata faccendina: vissuto di conseguenza.

L'unico modo di amare?
Elargire no?
Quando ho in abbondanza elargisco, quando ci sono le vacche magre lesino.

Ma sono con te.
Se rischi e ti va da da dio vinci, ma se va male?
Dato che si vive una volta sola, ho solo deciso di vivere la mia vita in un certo modo.
Questo modo non piace a te, ma piace ad altre persone.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte chniedi ai traditi e scoprirai che la moglie traditrice si concedeva molto all'amante...ed aveva sempre o il mal di testa o le sue cose o il momento non era propizio o...bhe ti lascio intuire le scuse no??? :carneval:
> Perchè credi che l'uomo scopre la tresca? Perchè dopo mesi e mesi c'ha un piccolo dubbio che la donzelletta si faccia sfugonare da qualche altro gentil damerino alle sue spalle!!!
> Non temere, già fatto e già vissuto ed è stato qesto comportamento che mi ha fatto intuire qualcosa nel primo caso...nel secondo caso è stato diverso e non così, strano e senza senso.


Mi dispiace ma non funziona sempre così: chiedi in giro.
Solo con te è andata così.
Forse loro volevano farsi beccare da te.
Fidati.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> durante il tradimento lo facevo molto di più anche col mio fidanzato d'allora.
> le persone sono diverse daniele, questo forse lo dovresti ricordare più spesso.


E una donna non la becchi neanche dopo morto, se lei non vuole farsi beccare eh? Dove siamo qua?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

La seconda si è buttata sul sesso di brutto in 3 giorni...allora ho capito tutto, ho indagato e via che c'era il tradimento bello e senza sentimenti. Non c'è problema a tutto, so solo chi tradisce devia dal suo comportamento standard e qui se si ha occhio si viene beccati, due su due beccate, la prima in molti mesi, la seconda in 3 giorni netti.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E una donna non la becchi neanche dopo morto, se lei non vuole farsi beccare eh? Dove siamo qua?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Conte ti sbagli, io becco tutti e sempre, sia uomini che donne per un piccolo dono che mi è stato dato. Non riesco notare alcune cose, ma le espressioni del volto, le mani, i comportamenti standard di ogni persona li immagazzino e da quelli ci vuole poco per capire le situazioni di stress emotivo. Conte, l'avere poche emozioni può essere un pregio a volte.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' considerabile come prassi direi, quindi direi che tua moglie è abituata ad essere cornificata ma sa come non vederlo. Buon per lei.


Sbagliato: lei non si pone certi problemi.
Sai perchè mi ha sposato? Percheè tutto sommato " me la sento di provare a condividere la mia vita con te?".
Semplice Daniele per quello che avevo da offrirle: una casa, serietà nel lavoro, buona affermazione professionale ecc..ecc..ecc..
Due cuori una capanna e tanta fame non attacca con donne disilluse. 
Tra me e lei non ci sono mai state scenate di un certo sottolivello culturale. Lei non si è mai permessa di chiedermi se con altre ci scopo eh? Nè io mi sono mai permesso di chiderle chi le ha mandato dei fiori o degli orecchini d'oro. 
Ma dove siamo?


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Loscma 2.0 ha detto:


> secondo me le donne ti tradiscono perchè sei pesante...


Secondo me la terza verrebbe beccata in 2 giorni netti con sorriso sul mio viso. Il problema diventa dopo, io ho scelto per stare meglio nella vita mia di non reprimere più nulla, di mandare a quel paese le persone in macchina che mi rompono, di dire parolacce e via dicendo, io semplicemente non sto più ne zitto e ne fermo, agisco, è una filosofia di vita l'azione a prescindere no?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me la terza verrebbe beccata in 2 giorni netti con sorriso sul mio viso. Il problema diventa dopo, io ho scelto per stare meglio nella vita mia di non reprimere più nulla, di mandare a quel paese le persone in macchina che mi rompono, di dire parolacce e via dicendo, io semplicemente non sto più ne zitto e ne fermo, agisco, è una filosofia di vita l'azione a prescindere no?


Sai una cosa Daniele?
Ma posso sbagliarmi eh? Che le cattivone le becco tutte io.
Ma da come io conosco le donne: possono farti credere di averti tradito quanto di esserti stato fedele. Se scoprono il tuo terrore di venir tradito, possono usarlo come arma contro di te. Per poi essere loro a riderti in faccia. A tutt'oggi tu non mi hai detto come hai fatto a beccarle.
Ovvio se tu prendi una e la minacci perchè confessi quel che tu vuoi sentire, loro te lo confessano no?
Il giorno dopo ti diranno piangendo: tu hai capito male.
Ma ripeto, ammetto, sono sempre stato sfigato negli incontri, le cattive e perfide le becco solo io.
Anch'io in tanti anni ho visto cose poco chiare in mia moglie, ma non ho mai voluto approfondire: sono cose sue di donna.
Io non mi ingerisco: mai aperto una sola volta la sua borsetta.
Nè il cassetto del comodino.


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La seconda si è buttata sul sesso di brutto in 3 giorni...allora ho capito tutto, ho indagato e via che c'era il tradimento bello e senza sentimenti. Non c'è problema a tutto, so solo chi tradisce devia dal suo comportamento standard e qui se si ha occhio si viene beccati, due su due beccate, la prima in molti mesi, la seconda in 3 giorni netti.


Daniele quello che non vuoi capire e' che ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti  e' un disagio che vive il/la traditore/trice, cercano fuori un qualcosa che nel loro rapporto non hanno, nel mio caso, mio marito cercava la trasgressione, farsi un bel bagno di merda ( capito?) ... poi quando ha visto che stava per perdere tutto quello che si era costruito insieme per 20anni e' ritornato con la coda tra le gambe.

Anche se apparentemente non sembra esserci una ragione per tradire, chi non si sente *soddisfatto/a* tradisce.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Conte, io mi sono impicciato degli affari della mia ex perchè ero in condizione svantaggiata e sbagliata. Cioè se lei mi avesse davvero tradito non solo traditrice era ma stronza e poco rispettosa del nonno morto. Si è rivelata tale persona, per essere consolata come ragazza ha mancato di rispetto a me e a tutti i suoi famigliari mettendoci in mezzo ad una situazione mica bella dopo. Io sono stato sempre zitto, premetto questo, così zitto che tornato a casa non parlavo più, tutti lo hanno scoperto dopo che lei piangendo sentiendomi così ha voluto che suo padre mi parlasse e l'unico modo per fargli capire la cosa era dire tutto. Da me mai si sarebbe saputo nulla, io ero muto e muto sarei rimasto in tutto e per tutto. Conte, una donna con me non rischia di dirmi "hai capito male" ed io non minaccio, basta guardarmi in faccia per sapere che con me in certi momenti non si scherza, che ad essere preso per il culo ci mando ben altri e che non ammetto stupide recriminazioni.
Conte come detto dalla mia psicologa io so far paura nella gente, so essere quello che gli altri sono solo per finta, sono risoluto al 100% ed in assurdo è questa una cosa che ho preso da mio padre e che piace tanto a quelle ragazze che si accompagnano a me.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anche se apparentemente non sembra esserci una ragione per tradire, chi non si sente *soddisfatto/a* tradisce.


LO so Marì, ma chi lo fa deve accettare tutte le conseguenze del caso, anche le più brutte come in tutto no? Quando fai del male devi aspettarti che ti venga ridato il male fatto, no? Se non da chi lo hai fatto da altri. nel mio caso alla mia ex fu fatto del male dentro da una persona che non sono io.


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sai una cosa* Daniele?
> Ma posso sbagliarmi eh? *Che le cattivone le becco tutte io.*
> Ma da come io conosco le donne: possono farti credere di averti tradito quanto di esserti stato fedele. Se scoprono il tuo terrore di venir tradito, possono usarlo come arma contro di te. Per poi essere loro a riderti in faccia. A tutt'oggi tu non mi hai detto come hai fatto a beccarle.
> Ovvio se tu prendi una e la minacci perchè confessi quel che tu vuoi sentire, loro te lo confessano no?
> ...


Povero Pincylotto :triste:


:cooldue: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> LO so Marì, ma chi lo fa deve accettare tutte le conseguenze del caso, anche le più brutte come in tutto no? Quando fai del male devi aspettarti che ti venga ridato il male fatto, no? Se non da chi lo hai fatto da altri. nel mio caso alla mia ex fu fatto del male dentro da una persona che non sono io.



Daniele, la vita non ti regala niente, anche se tu non vai a riscuotere  stai certo che il conto arriva, tardi, ma arriva per tutti.


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele, la vita non ti regala niente, anche se tu non vai a riscuotere  stai certo che il conto arriva, tardi, ma arriva per tutti.


Lo spero Marì, vivo in questa speranza davvero, troppe persone mi sono passate sopra o quando ero piccolo o quando ero in momenti in cui non potevo ribattere (legalmente parlando) se non a costo della fame. Ho laa speranza che tutto si aggiusti nella mia vita dopo 20 anni.


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo spero Marì, vivo in questa speranza davvero, troppe persone mi sono passate sopra o quando ero piccolo o quando ero in momenti in cui non potevo ribattere (legalmente parlando) se non a costo della fame. Ho laa speranza che tutto si aggiusti nella mia vita dopo 20 anni.


Arrivera' quando non ci penserai piu' ... pensa piuttosto a non rovinarti il "Presente"  vivi sereno e, afffanculo i mali del passato.


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Benvenuta in TradimentoPuntoNet!
> 
> Preparati, sii pronta: Aspettati sempre tutto da tutti ... perche' tutti, sono sempre pronti a tutto.


*A: "31/08/2010 17:28 Commento ò"*



Rispondo:


:scoreggia:



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


​


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *A: "31/08/2010 17:28 Commento ò"*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


passavo di qua a dare un'occhiatina....:blu:
non è aria:racchia:


----------



## Angel (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si: la nostra storia partì come una storia di sesso. Lei tradiva il suo ragazzo con cui si doveva sposare con me.
> Poi se vuoi saperla tutta, lei in estate fece un viaggio con altre amiche e fece cadere il discorso su di me senza dire che ci frequentavamo e questa le rovesciò addosso tutte le chiacchere su di me. Tornata mi chiese conto ridendo delle "altre". In cambio volli sapere il mandante. Me lo disse. Sistemato per le feste la mandante le parlai delle altre, precisando, che ogni sole ha i suoi pianeti e che MAI io avrei rinunciato alle mie amiche per lei.
> Il nostro matrimonio non è stato affatto il coronamento di un sogno di amore, ma l'unione di due persone per permettersi entrambe di vivere la loro vita congeniale.
> Entrambi non credevamo più a certi ideali che poi qui vedo per tantissima gente si rivelano falsi.
> ...


Conte vabbè tu avrai anche una specie di contratto e se vi va bene tanto meglio per voi...ma un tradimento ha un dazio troppo elevato, giochi con i sentimenti degli altri, quando scoppia rovini la vita al partner ai figli e a tutti quelli che ti stanno attorno, comprendo anche che ci sono casi e casi, ma al 90% se si cercasse di spendere un pò più di energie (e ne basterebbero veramente poche) nel proprio rapporto di coppia forse quelle famose emozioni si potrebbero anche trovare li a portata di mano.


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> passavo di qua a dare un'occhiatina....:blu:
> non è aria:racchia:




Ma ti pare giusto un simile giudizio ad un mio segno di benvenuta ad una utente appena arrivata?


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma ti pare giusto un simile giudizio ad un mio segno di benvenuta ad una utente appena arrivata?


 certo che no


----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che no


*Mi vien da ridere poi che  Febo Conti (il maresciallo) ed altri/e si lamentano* dei loro "ribini"​








*Sapessi cosa arriva a me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: meglio ridere va  
*​


----------



## Micia (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).



come si intitola il prossimo capitolo?


du palle?

con simpatia e rispetto.

micio.


----------



## tinkerbell (31 Agosto 2010)




----------



## Mari' (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come si intitola il prossimo capitolo?
> 
> 
> du palle?
> ...





tinkerbell ha detto:


>




... alla faccia dell'ospitalita' :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cleo81 (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si: la nostra storia partì come una storia di sesso. Lei tradiva il suo ragazzo con cui si doveva sposare con me.
> Poi se vuoi saperla tutta, lei in estate fece un viaggio con altre amiche e fece cadere il discorso su di me senza dire che ci frequentavamo e questa le rovesciò addosso tutte le chiacchere su di me. Tornata mi chiese conto ridendo delle "altre". In cambio volli sapere il mandante. Me lo disse. Sistemato per le feste la mandante le parlai delle altre, precisando, che ogni sole ha i suoi pianeti e che MAI io avrei rinunciato alle mie amiche per lei.
> *Il nostro matrimonio non è stato affatto il coronamento di un sogno di amore, ma l'unione di due persone per permettersi entrambe di vivere la loro vita congeniale.*
> *Entrambi non credevamo più a certi ideali che poi qui vedo per tantissima gente si rivelano falsi.
> ...


Io concordo in pieno. Sarà forse troppa razionalità, o aridità.. però immagino esattamente così la relazione per la vita ideale.


----------



## tinkerbell (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... alla faccia dell'ospitalita' :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


Perchè ai nuovi entrati non si sorride? Ho letto tutto il post, non condivido molte cose dette dalla nuova amica ma siccome si esprime con garbo, educazione etc. etc. non mi va di controbattere anche perchè costei non dice di aver problemi ma di volersi confrontare con suoi simili (intendendo non spregiativamente simile come specie ma come persone che con lei condividono l'hobby o la predilezione o l'interesse per il tradimento)...
Che dire se non sorridere o dire benvenuta? credo che chiunque si presenti qui dentro con garbo e educazione (di cui a volte difettiamo invece noi più datati di iscrizione!) sia accolto...
Mah...


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> come si intitola il prossimo capitolo?
> 
> 
> du palle?
> ...


Non si può che citare l'immortale (e veritiero) "AMOR AMOR DU PAR DE PALLE"!


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nelle tue condizioni il tradimento è come una curva sinusoidale, continua.
> l'ho provato anche io, inseguendo per mesi, per anni, le emozioni del primo contatto, dei primi sguardi, del detto e non detto, dei sorrisi.
> inseguendo i brividi del primo incontro, le follie....
> mi sono abbassata, dopo l'ho visto, ma sul momento non lo vedevo, a rincorrere quelle emozioni con ogni energia, arrivando a fare o dire cose di cui non sono fiera oggi.
> ...


quanto tutto profondamente vero.
Preso nota, Sabina?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Ma valuta bene, in questo blog l'amore tanto decantato da noi traditori per l'amante, viene considerato falso, solo un'illusione. Forse è cosi, forse no.  ..


Non penso sia questo il punto, Pesce (bentornata!).
Come dico sempre, ci si affeziona anche ai pesci rossi, perché mai non si potrebbe"amare" l'amante?
Ma non siamo figure di un romanzo che viviamo solo bidimensionalmente su brughiere ventose: siamo persone a 360 °.

E' lì nella materialità del contesto reale che questi "amori" si sfilacciano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> su questo non sono d'accordo.
> Anche avessi letto, partendo del pressuposto che sai già certe cose, non credo che non mi sarebbe successo.
> Io non mi sono buttata, e sicuramente è più grave, ho tentennato ho penasato e poi ho pensato solo a me.
> Non è che quello che leggi qui non lo sai prima. Non è che se tradisci non sai quale siano le probabili conseguenze.
> ...


Nel mio caso non è assolutamente così, e penso anche nel caso di molti altri traditori


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> La vita crea delle combinazioni, della casualità.
> 
> Ti capitano davanti, come un pietrolina quando si inciampa.
> Mille volte, dopo aver inciampato, tiriamo un calcio senza nemmeno abbassare gli occhi al sassolino, non lo vediamo neppure.
> ...


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai trovato una bella metafora.
> *Perché si osserva il sassolino?*
> Perché si ha solo bisogno di prender fiato?
> Non credo.
> Trovi assurda la mia ipotesi che non si tratti di un sassolino, ma di uno specchio che ti permette di rivederti come corpo erotico?


Magari semplicemente perchè si è ancora persone curiose di conoscere ciò che è nuovo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> La tua storia è molto simile alla mia ( e probabilmente a mille altre9.
> Con una diffrenza. Mio marito ha scoperto tutto.
> Quindi puoi immaginare le conseguenze, la storia con l'altro finita, il mio matrimonio in un baratro. Stiamo cercando di ricostruire, ma è difficilissimo. Quello che ti fa sentire 4 metri sopra il cielo puo' diventare la tomba della tua vita . Io mi ritrovo a non essere + me stessa, piena di rimorsi, di incertezze.
> Il tradimento è il campanello d'allarme per un rapporto già logoro. Ma quado la realtà ti colpisce cosi' duramente è difficile affrontarla.
> Pensaci bene, anche per me era come una droga. Ogni volta che itentatavo di chiudere poi ricominciavamo. Le emozioni, le sensazioni, tutto mi faceva stare bene. Mi sentivo anche piu' sicura di me e affrontavo tutto n maniera diversa, ,migliore. Ma valuta bene, in questo blog* l'amore tanto decantato da noi traditori per l'amante*, viene considerato falso, solo un'illusione. Forse è cosi, forse no. Comunque non giustifica un azione cosi nei confronti dei propri partner. Ti assicuro che mio marito non è piu' lo stesso, è devastato e anche se vuole a tutti i costi ricostruire la stuazione è difficilissima. Cerca di pensarea tutte le conseguenze che questo porterebbe alla tua famiglia e cerca di troncare il prima possibile. Forse cosi riuscirai a evitarti e ad evitare a tuo marito tanta, tantissima sofferenza...


Ma perchè mischiate la relazione extraconiugale con l'amore?
Ripeto: non per tutti i traditori è così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Conte chniedi ai traditi e scoprirai che la moglie traditrice si concedeva molto all'amante...ed aveva sempre o il mal di testa o le sue cose o il momento non era propizio o...bhe ti lascio intuire le scuse no???* :carneval:
> Perchè credi che l'uomo scopre la tresca? Perchè dopo mesi e mesi c'ha un piccolo dubbio che la donzelletta si faccia sfugonare da qualche altro gentil damerino alle sue spalle!!!
> Non temere, già fatto e già vissuto ed è stato qesto comportamento che mi ha fatto intuire qualcosa nel primo caso...nel secondo caso è stato diverso e non così, strano e senza senso.


Mai detto di no a mio marito da quando ho i miei amici.
Non  lo dico per gusto della contraddizione, Daniele, ma perchè è così.
Dal punto di vista sessuale mio marito non avrà mai nulla da recriminare, io non devo dargli il benchè minimo motivo di affermare: ti concedevi più a lui che a me.

Questa è una delle rules.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Arrivera' quando non ci penserai piu' ... pensa piuttosto a non rovinarti il "Presente"  vivi sereno e, afffanculo i mali del passato.


Marì, sei la mia maestra


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Daniele, la vita non ti regala niente, anche se tu non vai a riscuotere  stai certo che il conto arriva, tardi, ma arriva per tutti.


Donna stai in campana stai certa che il Conte arriva, tardi, ma arriva da tutte:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si: la nostra storia partì come una storia di sesso. Lei tradiva il suo ragazzo con cui si doveva sposare con me.
> Poi se vuoi saperla tutta, lei in estate fece un viaggio con altre amiche e fece cadere il discorso su di me senza dire che ci frequentavamo e questa le rovesciò addosso tutte le chiacchere su di me. Tornata mi chiese conto ridendo delle "altre". In cambio volli sapere il mandante. Me lo disse. Sistemato per le feste la mandante le parlai delle altre, precisando, che ogni sole ha i suoi pianeti e che MAI io avrei rinunciato alle mie amiche per lei.
> Il nostro matrimonio non è stato affatto il coronamento di un sogno di amore, ma l'unione di due persone per permettersi entrambe di vivere la loro vita congeniale.
> Entrambi non credevamo più a certi ideali che poi qui vedo per tantissima gente si rivelano falsi.
> ...


non mi permetto di dirti questo perchè non lo so e perchè sono affari vostri. Io posso dire che del mio matrimonio non ho capito un cazzo, non del vostro.
Io non lo accetterei ma questa è una Vostra scelta, una Vostra linea di pensiero, una Vostra condotta che ,evidentemente, vi ha portato a raggiungere un equilibrio che è quello a voi consono. Ne sono lieta, veramente.
Forse avete ragione voi, siete più onesti di chi tradisce alle spalle e di chi prende in giro il coniuge. 
I tuoi, infatti ,alla luce di questo non li considero tradimenti perchè infatti non lo sono.
Trovo solo triste che tu non abbia trovato solo in lei quello che cerchi in altre. Ma mica per altro ma perchè sarebbe stato un'unione completa e più appagante.
Il senso dell'esclusività, dell'appartenenza , dell'intimità totale unita a quella meravigliosa confidenza che nasce dal tempo ,dall'esperienza, dalla vita vissuta insieme in tutti i sensi  sono cose in cui io credo ancora.
Il sesso è una parte di quelle cose che rendono il matrimonio completo.
Così la penso io, ma siccome ognuno di noi cerca la sua serenità, il suo benessere e la sua armonia e voi l'avete trovata in questo modo io non posso che esserne contenta per voi e constatare che ,un'ennesima volta, il mio punto di vista non è assolutamente l'unico attuabile per altri.
Perchè entrambi non vi fate male mentre tante altre coppie se ne fanno e tanto.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma perchè mischiate la relazione extraconiugale con l'amore?
> Ripeto: non per tutti i traditori è così.


perchè per me è imprescindibile. Forse per questo?
per te no.


----------



## Sabina (31 Agosto 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> detto terra terra?
> 
> A parte il tradimento verso tuo marito, ma il tradimento verso i tuoi figli?
> 
> Se ti separavi potevo non dire nulla , ma così mi sento di dire che sia tu che il tuo amante siete due emeriti merde!  Senza rancore!


Vedi posso dirti di sentirmi una merda nei confronti di mio marito. Ma assolutamente non lo vivo come un tradimento nei confronti dei miei figli. Solo una mamma puo' veramente capire cosa significa ricoprire questo ruolo. E oltre ad essere mamma sono anche una donna. Io sono una mamma molto presente, li supporto nelle loro difficoltà e bisogni, lascio loro l'autonomia necessaria per poter crescere sicuri. Oltretutto la scelta di non separarci e' stata fatta proprio pensando a loro. Non sempre va bene l'equazione amante=separazione. Le  scelte fatte finora sono sofferte... certo la scelta migliore era quella di chiudere, ma inconscientemente, sapendo quello che rischiamo, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci.  Magari domani non sara' piu' così.. e decideremo di chiudere o di separarci. Certo sappiamo entrambi che non puo' continuare per sempre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte, io mi sono impicciato degli affari della mia ex perchè ero in condizione svantaggiata e sbagliata. Cioè se lei mi avesse davvero tradito non solo traditrice era ma stronza e poco rispettosa del nonno morto. Si è rivelata tale persona, per essere consolata come ragazza ha mancato di rispetto a me e a tutti i suoi famigliari mettendoci in mezzo ad una situazione mica bella dopo. Io sono stato sempre zitto, premetto questo, così zitto che tornato a casa non parlavo più, tutti lo hanno scoperto dopo che lei piangendo sentiendomi così ha voluto che suo padre mi parlasse e l'unico modo per fargli capire la cosa era dire tutto. Da me mai si sarebbe saputo nulla, io ero muto e muto sarei rimasto in tutto e per tutto. Conte, una donna con me non rischia di dirmi "hai capito male" ed io non minaccio, basta guardarmi in faccia per sapere che con me in certi momenti non si scherza, che ad essere preso per il culo ci mando ben altri e che non ammetto stupide recriminazioni.
> Conte come detto dalla mia psicologa io so far paura nella gente, so essere quello che gli altri sono solo per finta, sono risoluto al 100% ed in assurdo è questa una cosa che ho preso da mio padre e che piace tanto a quelle ragazze che si accompagnano a me.


 Non puoi della tua esperienza fare una regola generale.
Può farti piacere pensarlo perché ti sembra una garanzia di controllo per il futuro, ma non è cme dici.
Ci sono persone che rivelano emozioni e altre no.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Io concordo in pieno. Sarà forse troppa razionalità, o aridità.. però immagino esattamente così la relazione per la vita ideale.


Mi spiace vivamente per te come per il conte e signora.
Relazioni davvero tristi in cui si evita di mettersi davvero in gioco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Vedi posso dirti di sentirmi una merda nei confronti di mio marito. Ma assolutamente non lo vivo come un tradimento nei confronti dei miei figli. Solo una mamma puo' veramente capire cosa significa ricoprire questo ruolo. E oltre ad essere mamma sono anche una donna. Io sono una mamma molto presente, li supporto nelle loro difficoltà e bisogni, lascio loro l'autonomia necessaria per poter crescere sicuri. Oltretutto la scelta di non separarci e' stata fatta proprio pensando a loro. Non sempre va bene l'equazione amante=separazione. Le scelte fatte finora sono sofferte... certo la scelta migliore era quella di chiudere, ma inconscientemente, sapendo quello che rischiamo, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci. Magari domani non sara' piu' così.. e decideremo di chiudere o di separarci. Certo sappiamo entrambi che non puo' continuare per sempre.


I figli hanno bisogno di modelli validi più che di accudimento, controllo dei compiti, essere accompagnati alle varie attività e persino il bacio della buona notte.
Se tu credi di offrire un modello di donna e di vita autentico fai bene a non provare sensi di colpa.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Conte chniedi ai traditi e scoprirai che la moglie traditrice si concedeva molto all'amante...ed aveva sempre o il mal di testa o le sue cose o il momento non era propizio o...bhe ti lascio intuire le scuse no??? :carneval:
> Perchè credi che l'uomo scopre la tresca? Perchè dopo mesi e mesi c'ha un piccolo dubbio che la donzelletta si faccia sfugonare da qualche altro gentil damerino alle sue spalle!!!
> Non temere, già fatto e già vissuto ed è stato qesto comportamento che mi ha fatto intuire qualcosa nel primo caso...nel secondo caso è stato diverso e non così, strano e senza senso.


Ecco appunto chiedi a mio marito se ho mai inventato scuse. Ci sono sempre stata per lui e ti dirò di più l'ho anche cercato io spesso.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mai detto di no a mio marito da quando ho i miei amici.
> Non lo dico per gusto della contraddizione, Daniele, ma perchè è così.
> Dal punto di vista sessuale mio marito non avrà mai nulla da recriminare, io non devo dargli il benchè minimo motivo di affermare: ti concedevi più a lui che a me.
> 
> Questa è una delle rules.


Quoto e credo che non lo fai solo per non dargli motivo ma anche perchè stai bene con lui, per me è così


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e credo che non lo fai solo per non dargli motivo ma anche perchè stai bene con lui, per me è così


 e poi conte le tira le orecchie!!:mexican: compiacere il marito solo per non avere da farsi recriminare non vabbene!!

non l'avevo letta, chiara, con tutto il rispetto, CHE TRISTESSA!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mai detto di no a mio marito da quando ho i miei amici.
> Non lo dico per gusto della contraddizione, Daniele, ma perchè è così.
> Dal punto di vista sessuale mio marito non avrà mai nulla da recriminare, io non devo dargli il benchè minimo motivo di affermare: ti concedevi più a lui che a me.
> 
> Questa è una delle rules.





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e credo che non lo fai solo per non dargli motivo ma anche perchè stai bene con lui, per me è così


Ma se una (uno) fosse totalmente appagata/o non avrebbe amanti.
Allora, torniamo al punto, gli amanti hanno la funzione di far riscoprire se stessi come corpo erotico?


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se una (uno) fosse totalmente appagata/o non avrebbe amanti.
> Allora, torniamo al punto, gli amanti hanno la funzione di far riscoprire se stessi come corpo erotico?


Certo rispondevo a Daniele che diceva che chi tradisce è più disponibile verso l'amante che il marito. Nel mio caso erano due cose diverse ma in tutti gli anni che sono sposata e fidanzata mio marito può contare sulle dita della mano (e gliene avanzano) le volte che ho detto no. Le scuse poi non le capisco, se non ho voglia dico che non mi va non che ho mal di testa


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non puoi della tua esperienza fare una regola generale.
> Può farti piacere pensarlo perché ti sembra una garanzia di controllo per il futuro, ma non è cme dici.
> Ci sono persone che rivelano emozioni e altre no.


Persa ce ne vuole per non esternare emozioni come me negli anni migliori, sono vissuto guardando gli altri, imparando cosa è nella loro norma e cosa no, cosa si nasconde nei loeo singoli modi di fare e nel loro non detto e quindi mi accorgo delle tensioni delle persone che quindi io smorzo, dell'imbarazzo che io risolvo accentrando su di me tutto in quel momento così da togliere quella brutta sensazione da chi la sta provando e la rabbia che si percepisce come non mai. Come io riesco a leggere quasi tutti io sono un libro aperto per gli altri, dai miei occhi si capisce quello che provo e quello che voglio dire, se sto scherzando oppure no ed è da questo che parte il timore della gente nei miei confronti.
 Prima o poi scoprirò chi la sa più lunga di me, chi sa simulare così bene da doverlo fare sempre e comunque, allora io fallirò completamente, ma l'infallibilitànon è umana, fino ad ora usufruirò del mio dono per fare come meglio serve...per essere sempre il miglior Daniele al posto giusto.

Farfalla, posso però chiederti una cosa? Al posto dell'amante non potevi tenerti un poco di più i figli e regalare a tuo marito delle belle ore libere magari per un hobby??? Io ad esempio avrei due automobili da incerare perefettamente ed una vespa a cui cambiare i cerchi ormai vecchi e rovinati con dei nuovi (sempre originali) davvero ben messi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa ce ne vuole per non esternare emozioni come me negli anni migliori, sono vissuto guardando gli altri, imparando cosa è nella loro norma e cosa no, cosa si nasconde nei loeo singoli modi di fare e nel loro non detto e quindi mi accorgo delle tensioni delle persone che quindi io smorzo, dell'imbarazzo che io risolvo accentrando su di me tutto in quel momento così da togliere quella brutta sensazione da chi la sta provando e la rabbia che si percepisce come non mai. Come io riesco a leggere quasi tutti io sono un libro aperto per gli altri, dai miei occhi si capisce quello che provo e quello che voglio dire, se sto scherzando oppure no ed è da questo che parte il timore della gente nei miei confronti.
> Prima o poi scoprirò chi la sa più lunga di me, chi sa simulare così bene da doverlo fare sempre e comunque, allora io fallirò completamente, ma l'infallibilitànon è umana, fino ad ora usufruirò del mio dono per fare come meglio serve...per essere sempre il miglior Daniele al posto giusto.
> 
> Farfalla, posso però chiederti una cosa? Al posto dell'amante non potevi tenerti un poco di più i figli e regalare a tuo marito delle belle ore libere magari per un hobby??? Io ad esempio avrei due automobili da incerare perefettamente ed una vespa a cui cambiare i cerchi ormai vecchi e rovinati con dei nuovi (sempre originali) davvero ben messi.


 Dai la cera, togli la cera... :mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai la cera, togli la cera... :mrgreen:


Persa è assurdo, ma ci metto 3 pore per macchina o meglio...2 per la 500 ma 4 per l'alfetta GTV!!!! Poi io sono calmo e preciso, non ti sto a dire quanto i miei gioiellini siano belli  La 500 è un regalo di papà giusto per me, la GTV fu un regalo di me a me stesso in onore del GTV di mio padre.


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa è assurdo, ma ci metto 3 pore per macchina o meglio...2 per la 500 ma 4 per l'alfetta GTV!!!! Poi io sono calmo e preciso, non ti sto a dire quanto i miei gioiellini siano belli  La 500 è un regalo di papà giusto per me, la GTV fu un regalo di me a me stesso in onore del GTV di mio padre.


l'alfa romeo fa dei veri gioielli, concordo
non ce n'è una che non mi piaccia. La mito è così carina


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa è assurdo, ma ci metto 3 pore per macchina o meglio...2 per la 500 ma 4 per l'alfetta GTV!!!! Poi io sono calmo e preciso, non ti sto a dire quanto i miei gioiellini siano belli  La 500 è un regalo di papà giusto per me, la GTV fu un regalo di me a me stesso in onore del GTV di mio padre.


 Diventerai karate Kid...:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se una (uno) fosse totalmente appagata/o non avrebbe amanti.
> Allora, torniamo al punto, gli amanti hanno la funzione di far riscoprire se stessi come corpo erotico?


In linea di massima ti rispondo di sì, non si può negare che è una delle funzioni degli amanti. Però io sono anche un esempio che smentisce questo: perchè non ho mai smesso di essere erotica per mio marito e nonostante ciò mi sono trovata degli amanti (amici). E' per questo che penso e ho affermato anche altrove che i motivi del tradimento non siano riconducibili solo a mancanze e insoddisfazioni createsi all'interno del rapporto di coppia. Non può essere, in alcuni casi, che c'entri anche una sorta di curiosità/golosità intellettuale ( di cui poi il sesso è una conseguenza) ?


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In linea di massima ti rispondo di sì, non si può negare che è una delle funzioni degli amanti. Però io sono anche un esempio che smentisce questo: perchè non ho mai smesso di essere erotica per mio marito e nonostante ciò mi sono trovata degli amanti (amici). E' per questo che penso e ho affermato anche altrove che i motivi del tradimento non siano riconducibili solo a mancanze e insoddisfazioni createsi all'interno del rapporto di coppia. Non può essere, in alcuni casi, che c'entri anche una sorta di curiosità/golosità intellettuale ( di cui poi il sesso è una conseguenza) ?


il fatto che tu sia erotica per lui non significa che lui lo sia per te. E se scrivi che ci vai a letto per compiacerlo e non farti recriminare nulla direi che tanto erotico non lo trovi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In linea di massima ti rispondo di sì, non si può negare che è una delle funzioni degli amanti. Però io sono anche un esempio che smentisce questo: perchè non ho mai smesso di essere erotica per mio marito e nonostante ciò mi sono trovata degli amanti (amici). E' per questo che penso e ho affermato anche altrove che i motivi del tradimento non siano riconducibili solo a mancanze e insoddisfazioni createsi all'interno del rapporto di coppia. Non può essere, in alcuni casi, che c'entri anche una sorta di curiosità/golosità intellettuale ( di cui poi il sesso è una conseguenza) ?


 Per golosità intellettuale si prende una seconda o terza laurea non si va a letto con qualcuno, dai...


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per golosità intellettuale si prende una seconda o terza laurea non si va a letto con qualcuno, dai...


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa ce ne vuole per non esternare emozioni come me negli anni migliori, sono vissuto guardando gli altri, imparando cosa è nella loro norma e cosa no, cosa si nasconde nei loeo singoli modi di fare e nel loro non detto e quindi mi accorgo delle tensioni delle persone che quindi io smorzo, dell'imbarazzo che io risolvo accentrando su di me tutto in quel momento così da togliere quella brutta sensazione da chi la sta provando e la rabbia che si percepisce come non mai. Come io riesco a leggere quasi tutti io sono un libro aperto per gli altri, dai miei occhi si capisce quello che provo e quello che voglio dire, se sto scherzando oppure no ed è da questo che parte il timore della gente nei miei confronti.
> Prima o poi scoprirò chi la sa più lunga di me, chi sa simulare così bene da doverlo fare sempre e comunque, allora io fallirò completamente, ma l'infallibilitànon è umana, fino ad ora usufruirò del mio dono per fare come meglio serve...per essere sempre il miglior Daniele al posto giusto.
> 
> Farfalla, posso però chiederti una cosa? Al posto dell'amante non potevi tenerti un poco di più i figli e regalare a tuo marito delle belle ore libere magari per un hobby??? Io ad esempio avrei due automobili da incerare perefettamente ed una vespa a cui cambiare i cerchi ormai vecchi e rovinati con dei nuovi (sempre originali) davvero ben messi.


 
Tu ti sei fatto un'idea sbagliata del mio matrimonio. Mio marito coltiva i suoi hobby e quando vuole uscire con amici e colleghi è liberissimo di farlo. Lo fa raramente la sera preferisce stare a casa con me. Quando ho parlato del peso della famiglia intendevo dire che visto che io torno a casa spesso dopo di lui a lui tocca cucinare, piuttosto che passare a prendere i figli di qui o di là
Guarda io con i miei figli ci sto molto tempo, raramente li lascio alle nonne e raramente riesco a ritagliarmi momenti sola con mio marito
Forse è questo che dovremm fare, lasciarli più spesso dalle nonne e passare del tempo da soli. Ma tranquillo sto già provvedendo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *In linea di massima ti rispondo di sì, non si può negare che è una delle funzioni degli amanti. Però io sono anche un esempio che smentisce questo: perchè non ho mai smesso di essere erotica per mio marito e nonostante ciò mi sono trovata degli amanti (amici). E' per questo che penso e ho affermato anche altrove che i motivi del tradimento non siano riconducibili solo a mancanze e insoddisfazioni createsi all'interno del rapporto di coppia.* Non può essere, in alcuni casi, che c'entri anche una sorta di curiosità/golosità intellettuale ( di cui poi il sesso è una conseguenza) ?


Quoto la parte in grassetto ma qui si cerca per forza un problema nella coppia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto la parte in grassetto ma qui si cerca per forza un problema nella coppia.


 Io veramente cerco il problema nel traditore...


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io veramente cerco il problema nel traditore...


Infatti è così. Ma quando ho detto che secondo me il mio matrimonio non aveva grossi problemi ne tantomeno mio marito mi aveva fatto mancare nulla, quasi tutti mi hanno detto che non era così arrivando a dire che mi ero trovata l'amante per tenere in piedi il mio matrimonio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per golosità intellettuale si prende una seconda o terza laurea non si va a letto con qualcuno, dai...


  Eh, ma dipende con chi vai a letto...il mio A. mi ragguaglia sulla fisica quantistica, sulla musica heavy metal, sul networking delle banche..e parliamo pure di filosofia e participi passati ( sempre dopo....naturalmente).

Ti garantisco che è come andare all'università


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Eh, ma dipende con chi vai a letto...il mio A. mi ragguaglia sulla fisica quantistica, sulla musica heavy metal, sul networking delle banche..e parliamo pure di filosofia e participi passati ( sempre dopo....naturalmente).
> 
> Ti garantisco che è come andare all'università


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mi fai quasi ridere come il conte... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ho un'amica che ha avuto l'amante per 15 anni, dice per scambi culturali sulla fisica... quando lo diceva io un'altra mia amica avevamo le lacrime agli occhi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Mi fai quasi ridere come il conte... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ho un'amica che ha avuto l'amante per 15 anni, dice per scambi culturali sulla fisica... quando lo diceva io un'altra mia amica avevamo le lacrime agli occhi... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Il fatto è che lo conosco anch'io ...saprà di fisica, ma è un tale pirla... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (31 Agosto 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Vedi posso dirti di sentirmi una merda nei confronti di mio marito. Ma assolutamente non lo vivo come un tradimento nei confronti dei miei figli. Solo una mamma puo' veramente capire cosa significa ricoprire questo ruolo. E oltre ad essere mamma sono anche una donna. Io sono una mamma molto presente, li supporto nelle loro difficoltà e bisogni, lascio loro l'autonomia necessaria per poter crescere sicuri. Oltretutto la scelta di non separarci e' stata fatta proprio pensando a loro. Non sempre va bene l'equazione amante=separazione. Le  scelte fatte finora sono sofferte... certo la scelta migliore era quella di chiudere, ma inconscientemente, sapendo quello che rischiamo, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci.  Magari domani non sara' piu' così.. e decideremo di chiudere o di separarci. Certo sappiamo entrambi che non puo' continuare per sempre.


Stai parlando dei vostri rispettivi marito/moglie come se fossero dei giocattoli nelle vostre mani, usati o lasciati a vostro uso e consumo.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che lo conosco anch'io ...saprà di fisica, ma è un tale pirla... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Sarà pirla ma si vede che oltre alla fisica ha altre conoscenze:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perdutamente (31 Agosto 2010)

Da tutte le mie relazioni (tranne una a dire il vero) ho sempre cercato di imparare qualcosa (intendo proprio culturalmente)...non solo dagli "eventuali" amanti. E' vero che la "voglia di apprendere" può essere un motivo di avvicinamento; in questo senso mi sembro un po' un "vampiro".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarà pirla ma si vede che oltre alla fisica ha altre conoscenze:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Non posso entrare nei particolari...


----------



## Abigail (31 Agosto 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Stai parlando dei vostri rispettivi marito/moglie come se fossero dei giocattoli nelle vostre mani, usati o lasciati a vostro uso e consumo.


no, semplicemente come se ci fossero solo loro.


----------



## Fabry (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no, semplicemente come se ci fossero solo loro.



E io quello volevo dire....non ho il dono della sintesi purtroppo :unhappy:


----------



## Angel (31 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> no, semplicemente come se ci fossero solo loro.


Tradimento è egoismo e egocentrismo


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tradimento è egoismo e egocentrismo


 
...è non amore.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...è non amore.


 :up:


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2010)

C'è una cosa che un traditore non prende in considerazione, tiene il partner come paracadute, tiene il partner finchè non potrà avere altro a volte. Noto spesso che gli amanti si interrogano se lasciare o meno i loro partner e vivere insieme...non interrogandosi se giusto o no di quello che fanno non sia meglio rendere conto anche agli altri gfessi della loro condizione per scegliere. 
La cosa peggiore dei traditori è che non consentono di scegliere a chi ne ha il diritto, pensando molto spesso ai figli, ma non come famiglia, ma l'altro come mucca da mungere per la quotifdianità dei figli...immolano il partner e la sua futura vita per loro. Poi quando i figli saranno cresciuti gli amanti potranno andare alla luce del sole e viversi la loro vita...ma la vita degli ex ormai??? Ma i traditori odiano così tanto i loro compagni ormai ex compagni per non dargli la possibilità di rifarsi una vita? Li odiano con così tanta forza da non pensare anche solo un secondo ai momenti belli vissuti insieme e a quello che possono ancora vivere. 
Questo non vale per chi non ha avuto relazioni amorose extra.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che un traditore non prende in considerazione, tiene il partner come paracadute, tiene il partner finchè non potrà avere altro a volte. Noto spesso che gli amanti si interrogano se lasciare o meno i loro partner e vivere insieme...non interrogandosi se giusto o no di quello che fanno non sia meglio rendere conto anche agli altri gfessi della loro condizione per scegliere.
> La cosa peggiore dei traditori è che non consentono di scegliere a chi ne ha il diritto, pensando molto spesso ai figli, ma non come famiglia, ma l'altro come mucca da mungere per la quotifdianità dei figli...immolano il partner e la sua futura vita per loro. Poi quando i figli saranno cresciuti gli amanti potranno andare alla luce del sole e viversi la loro vita...ma la vita degli ex ormai??? Ma i traditori odiano così tanto i loro compagni ormai ex compagni per non dargli la possibilità di rifarsi una vita? Li odiano con così tanta forza da non pensare anche solo un secondo ai momenti belli vissuti insieme e a quello che possono ancora vivere.
> Questo non vale per chi non ha avuto relazioni amorose extra.


Mi spiace non posso risponderti. Parli di una cosa che non ho vissuto. La mia esperienza è diversa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è una cosa che un traditore non prende in considerazione, tiene il partner come paracadute, tiene il partner finchè non potrà avere altro a volte. Noto spesso che gli amanti si interrogano se lasciare o meno i loro partner e vivere insieme...non interrogandosi se giusto o no di quello che fanno non sia meglio rendere conto anche agli altri gfessi della loro condizione per scegliere.
> La cosa peggiore dei traditori è che non consentono di scegliere a chi ne ha il diritto, pensando molto spesso ai figli, ma non come famiglia, ma l'altro come mucca da mungere per la quotifdianità dei figli...immolano il partner e la sua futura vita per loro. Poi quando i figli saranno cresciuti gli amanti potranno andare alla luce del sole e viversi la loro vita...ma la vita degli ex ormai??? Ma i traditori odiano così tanto i loro compagni ormai ex compagni per non dargli la possibilità di rifarsi una vita? Li odiano con così tanta forza da non pensare anche solo un secondo ai momenti belli vissuti insieme e a quello che possono ancora vivere.
> Questo non vale per chi non ha avuto relazioni amorose extra.


 Non credo sia così, ma una cosa più complessa.
Ma adesso è tardi.


----------



## astonished (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so com è andata al Conte.
> Nel mio caso per esempio avevo il suo numero da 2 anni circa. Qualche sms ma solo per questione di figli. Mai una telefonata ci si vedeva spesso sempre per altre questioni.
> Certo capisci che è un uomo affascinante, ma non è il primo che consideri tale. Ogni tanto magari ci fai una fantasia. Mai successo di fare un pensierino su un altro? Fai un sorriso tra te e te e poi vai avanti.
> *Poi mandi un sms per avere un'informazione e la risposta ti lascia così
> E dici a te stessa "aspetta mi fermo, quando è cambiato il ns rapporto?", prendi del tempo, ci pensi e poi.........poi ti butti*


Tutto vero, ma lo ritieni nornale che una relazione possa partire da un sms? A me è questo che lascia perplesso: un sms, poi un caffè, poi una pausa pranzo, poi una seconda, poi magari un'uscita serale di nascosto e poi finalmente sesso, è così che si sviluppa? Ovviamente durante tutti questi incontri si da per scontato che si sia parlato e ci si sia conosciuti abbastanza, ma abbastanza quanto?

Mi piacerebbe avere una risposta, così, tanto per capire la genesi di una relazione extra-coniugale.

Le mie non sono domande retoriche, vorrei veramente capirne i meccanismi; sarà che sono "bloccato", anche grazie a quanto subito, ma ora come ora non riuscirei ad ipotizzare un rapporto nemmeno con chi mi attira e che conosco solo di vista da anni.


----------



## Amarax (1 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Tutto vero, ma lo ritieni nornale che una relazione possa partire da un sms? A me è questo che lascia perplesso: un sms, poi un caffè, poi una pausa pranzo, poi una seconda, poi magari un'uscita serale di nascosto e poi finalmente sesso, è così che si sviluppa? Ovviamente durante tutti questi incontri si da per scontato che si sia parlato e ci si sia conosciuti abbastanza, ma abbastanza quanto?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe avere una risposta, così, tanto per capire la genesi di una relazione extra-coniugale.
> 
> Le mie non sono domande retoriche, vorrei veramente capirne i meccanismi; sarà che sono "bloccato", anche grazie a quanto subito, ma ora come ora non riuscirei ad ipotizzare un rapporto nemmeno con chi mi attira e che conosco solo di vista da anni.


Sì, pare sia così che inizia.
Infatti lo disse mio marito,esperto nel campo, a me quando ho iniziato a novembre a scambiare mail con il mio amico e un po' lo stuzzicai.
Disse di fare attenzione perché così "incomincia".:unhappy:
Ha avuto ragione


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Tutto vero, ma lo ritieni nornale che una relazione possa partire da un sms? A me è questo che lascia perplesso: un sms, poi un caffè, poi una pausa pranzo, poi una seconda, poi magari un'uscita serale di nascosto e poi finalmente sesso, è così che si sviluppa? Ovviamente durante tutti questi incontri si da per scontato che si sia parlato e ci si sia conosciuti abbastanza, ma abbastanza quanto?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe avere una risposta, così, tanto per capire la genesi di una relazione extra-coniugale.
> 
> Le mie non sono domande retoriche, vorrei veramente capirne i meccanismi; sarà che sono "bloccato", anche grazie a quanto subito, ma ora come ora non riuscirei ad ipotizzare un rapporto nemmeno con chi mi attira e che conosco solo di vista da anni.


Dipende molto dalla relazione io credo. Per me dopo quel sms ci sono stati giorni in cui ho pensato al nostro rapporto fino a allora e a come non avevo capito quello che stava succedendo. Poi ci siamo visti da soli per chiarire, o meglio nella mia testa era questa l'intenzione, e invece la prima volta che siamo rimasti soli non ho più capito nulla, non ho chiarito nulla....Ho capito quanto l'attrazione era forte e ho agito di conseguenza.
Nel nostro caso non ci sono mai state serate, pranzi, cene o altro nè prima nè durante


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Le mie non sono domande retoriche, vorrei veramente capirne i meccanismi; sarà che sono "bloccato", anche grazie a quanto subito, ma ora come ora non riuscirei ad ipotizzare un rapporto nemmeno con chi mi attira e che conosco solo di vista da anni.


nel mio caso è stato tutto falsato dal fatto che era un ex. Lì ci si conosce già, quindi è tutto diverso, il rapporto - anche dopo quasi 20 anni - era già impostato!

Ma mi capita spesso (come a tutte le donne) di ricevere avance, e di solito funziona così: conosci qualcuno (es. sul lavoro, io per esempio non frequento altri ambienti), due chiacchiere, cordialità, un giorno mandi una mail e la risposta, come dice Farfalla, ti sorprende.

Es. una persona che frequento per lavoro da anni  (non un collega) con cui ho un rapporto distaccato, un giorno risponde ad una mia mail di lavoro con un "Ai tuoi ordini, mia imperatrice".
Allora, siccome non siamo amici, che è sta roba?:unhappy::unhappy:

Non gli ho risposto e ha capito subito l'antifona, ma qualche mese fa si parlava di vacanze e lui "Se vuoi le valige te le porto io":unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:

Poi ci sono i corteggiatori periodici caffé - aperitivo - ristorante, bloccarli subito al caffé!:mexican: Un escalation del terrore!

Comunque basta poco, come disse Manzoni, talvolta le Sventurate Rispondono (ambosessi, eh!)


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel nostro caso non ci sono mai state serate, pranzi, cene o altro nè prima nè durante


un po' tirchio?!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace non posso risponderti. Parli di una cosa che non ho vissuto. La mia esperienza è diversa.



a me sembra la descrizione di Daniele si attagli perfettamente (tolto qualche lirismo eccessivo) a tutti i casi di adulterio.  Se uno fa il cavolo suo contando sul "marito" o sulla "moglie" a casa, non lo sta sfruttando/ignorando/maltrattando?

O solo perché tuo marito non sa niente tu sei a posto? Guarda che parlo anche per me. Quando "sbagliai", sbagliai di grosso, e verso mio marito in primis, ed è lì che sono ripartita!! Dal riparare i torti.

P.S. Comunque non è ODIO, è totale disinteresse, utilizzo a fine personale. Forse è persino peggio dell'Odio, che se non altro è un sentimento.


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67;73481

P.S. Comunque non è ODIO ha detto:
			
		

> Rendere il partner come mezzo per la proria soddisfazione al di fuori di lui? Oppure sbaglio.
> Di certo il tempo rubato per l'amante è o dei figli o del partner o di lavoro o per un hobby, ma se uno perde un hobby per della ginnastica da camera allora siamo messi male no???


----------



## dave.one (1 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sì, pare sia così che inizia.
> Infatti lo disse mio marito,esperto nel campo, a me quando ho iniziato a novembre a scambiare mail con il mio amico e un po' lo stuzzicai.
> Disse di fare attenzione perché così "incomincia".:unhappy:
> Ha avuto ragione


Sarà strano, ma anche io, quasi un anno fa, dicevo a mia moglie di come  fosse facile l'innamoramento tramite chat o sms. Si comincia proprio  così, poichè alla fine non sai riconoscere come fermare la tua curiosità e non sai darti  un freno. Se il "gioco" è supportato da entrambi gli interlocutori, è  palese che l'interesse si autoalimenti; raggiunte certe informazioni, è  normale voler cercare nuove informazioni, nuovi stimoli, proprio per alimentare questa curiosità. In altre parole:  spostare il limite della conoscenza altrui sempre un po' più in là per soddisfare la propria curiosità, con il rischio che questa conoscenza sia sempre più "interessante".
La difficoltà credo stia nel sapersi imporre un limite oltre il quale la propria curiosità non vada a cozzare con un semplice principio: il rispetto della libertà altrui.


----------



## astonished (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende molto dalla relazione io credo. Per me dopo quel sms ci sono stati giorni in cui ho pensato al nostro rapporto fino a allora e a come non avevo capito quello che stava succedendo. Poi ci siamo visti da soli per chiarire, o meglio nella mia testa era questa l'intenzione, e invece la prima volta che siamo rimasti soli non ho più capito nulla, non ho chiarito nulla....Ho capito quanto l'attrazione era forte e ho agito di conseguenza.
> Nel nostro caso non ci sono mai state serate, pranzi, cene o altro nè prima nè durante





Verena67 ha detto:


> nel mio caso è stato tutto falsato dal fatto che era un ex. Lì ci si conosce già, quindi è tutto diverso, il rapporto - anche dopo quasi 20 anni - era già impostato!
> 
> Ma mi capita spesso (come a tutte le donne) di ricevere avance, e di solito funziona così: conosci qualcuno (es. sul lavoro, io per esempio non frequento altri ambienti), due chiacchiere, cordialità, un giorno mandi una mail e la risposta, come dice Farfalla, ti sorprende.
> 
> ...




Buongiorno,
e grazie per avermi risposto: ovviamente so come funziona ma non capisco  come si possa cedere (o cadere) se non si ha un reale interesse per il  mittente dell'sms/email ammiccante. A dire il vero farfalla ha detto che  subiva il fascino di quell'uomo ma poi dalla sua risposta mi pare di  capire che pronti via siano andati subito al dunque, per cui se lui ci ha provato penso sia dovuto anche al fatto che ha visto in  lei terreno fertile, nel senso che ha notato una particolare inclinazione di farlalla nei suoi confronti.

Proprio come te Verena, ho ricevuto sia da persone che freuento per lavoro (colleghi e non) che da conoscenti email/sms di questo tipo, sia quando ero sposato che di recente: capisco le logiche e ciò che ha spinto queste donne a farlo ma nessuna mi ha mai veramente interessato, l'unica che mi piaceva, eccome se mi piaceva, l'ha fatto quando ero sposato e non me la sono sentito di andare oltre. Ora mi sta succedendo di ricevere le attenzioni di una ragazza, abbiamo iniziato a parlare, per lo più del mio passato e lei ha iniziato a fare pressing, si è procurata il mio numero di telefono e prima un sms, poi una telefonata.... se fossi furbo ne approfitterei no? ma non è il mio tipo, e dopo un rapporto disastroso come quello appena chiuso che faccio ricomincio con una donna verso la quale non provo attrazione magari solo per mie esigenze puramente egoistiche? no grazie, aspetto quella buona o meglio soli.

Ah, noto probabilmente gli stessi sguardi di farfalla nei confronti del suo amante da parte di un paio di donne sposate, entrambe giovani e molto ma molto belle, entrambe con due figli: noto in loro la delusione per la loro vita (perchè so che i mariti le trascurano per loro interessi, io vivo in un paesotto di circa 8 mila abitanti, dunque ci si conosce) queste due donne sanno certamente della mia separazione, sanno che ho una buona posizione socio-economica, magari possono proiettare su di me una loro possibilità di evasione: non ci eravamo mai salutati quando io ero sposato ora hanno iniziato a salutarmi, a sorridermi, insomma ho notato che qualcosa è cambiato, e che dovrei fare pensare solo a me stesso, procurarmi i loro contatti e provarci al prezzo che dovrebbero pagare loro nel caso si venisse scoperti? Dovrei a 41 anni sprecare altro tempo con storie dal futuro sbarrato solo per riempire i miei vuoti e soddisfare la mia voglia di puro sesso? Non me la sento. Sarò pure poco scafato ma io credo ancora che ci si possa innamorare di chi a sua volta è libero di vivere liberamente la storia nei tuoi confronti, ma so che a quest'età è più difficile. Tutto ciò non lo dico per mostrare quanto sono una "brava persona" o per autocompiacimento, sarebbe più facile se fossi più "pratico", perchè questo mio modo di essere mi limita parecchio nelle possibilità ma questo spiega anche che chi è diametralmente opposto da me è incline a cercarsi storie extra spesso per puro e mero egoismo (che poi siano belle da vivere nessuno lo mette in dubbio). 

Di uomini che vanno a caccia ce ne sono, ma anche di donne: per me sono veramente dei poveracci quando lo fanno da persone impegnate.

Ok, ho messo su un po' di pensieri, magari non strettamente connessi l'un l'altro tanto per dire la mia ed è ovvio che non posso essere totalmente obiettivo in merito essendo stato tradito per mano della mia ex-moglie con una persona sposata e con figli.

Ciao.


----------



## astonished (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un po' tirchio?!


Certo che tu sei una bella peste!:mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> e grazie per avermi risposto: ovviamente so come funziona ma non capisco come si possa cedere (o cadere) se non si ha un reale interesse per il mittente dell'sms/email ammiccante. *A dire il vero farfalla ha detto che subiva il fascino di quell'uomo ma poi dalla sua risposta mi pare di capire che pronti via siano andati subito al dunque, per cui se lui ci ha provato penso sia dovuto anche al fatto che ha visto in lei terreno fertile, nel senso che ha notato una particolare inclinazione di farlalla nei suoi confronti.*
> 
> Proprio come te Verena, ho ricevuto sia da persone che freuento per lavoro (colleghi e non) che da conoscenti email/sms di questo tipo, sia quando ero sposato che di recente: capisco le logiche e ciò che ha spinto qieste donne a farlo ma nessuna mi ha mai veramente interessato, l'unica che mi piaceva eccome, l'ha fatto quando ero sposato e non me la sono sentito di andare oltre. Ora mi sta succedendo di ricevere le attenzioni di una ragazza, abbiamo iniziato a parlare, per lo più del mio passato e lei ha iniziato a fare pressing, si è procurata il mio numero di telefono e prima un sms, poi una telefonata: se fossi furbo ne approfitterei no! ma non è il mio tipo, e dopo un rapporto disastroso come quello appena chiuso che faccio ricomincio con una donna verso la quale non provo attrazione magari solo per mie esigenze puramente egoistiche? no grazie, aspetto quella buona o meglio soli.
> ...


Si è andata assolutamente così. Io sono una a cui piace molto scherzare per cui sicuramente qualche battuta l'ho anche fatta, qualche sguardo anche. Sicuramente mi sentivo attratta da lui.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> un po' tirchio?!


Assolutamente no. Non c'entra, il nostro rapporto non lo richiedeva.


----------



## astonished (1 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Sì, pare sia così che inizia.
> Infatti lo disse mio marito,esperto nel campo, a me quando ho iniziato a novembre a scambiare mail con il mio amico e un po' lo stuzzicai.
> Disse di fare attenzione perché così "incomincia".:unhappy:
> Ha avuto ragione


Ciao Amarax,
vuoi dire che ora hai anche tu una relazione con un'altra persona?
Conoscendo la tua storia non ci troverei nulla di male.


----------



## astonished (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si è andata assolutamente così. Io sono una a cui piace molto scherzare per cui sicuramente qualche battuta l'ho anche fatta, qualche sguardo anche. Sicuramente mi sentivo attratta da lui.


Immaginavo, ma per me questo è molto triste se penso a tuo marito: il tuo comportamento ricalca per molti versi quello della mia ex-moglie e, fidati, di dolore se ne causa tanto. Non si tratta solo di orgoglio ferito, quello passa, ci si sente trattati come pezze da piedi, hai voglia tu a dire che non gli fai mancare niente a tuo marito, hai voglia a dire che gli vuoi "bene" perchè è proprio questo sentirsi dire che ci volete "bene" che ci ammazza l'anima. 

Te lo dico ripensando a quel periodo: mia moglie è passata ed è diventata ex, le ferite ed il dolore rimangono li sotto intatte non appena si ha il tempo e la forza di tornare a pensarci.

Potete fare molto male giocando con i sentimenti altrui (e so che non è tua intenzione giocare con quelli di tuo marito ma di fatto per lui sarebbe così se venisse a sapere).


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Immaginavo, ma per me questo è molto triste se penso a tuo marito: il tuo comportamento ricalca per molti versi quello della mia ex-moglie e, fidati, di dolore se ne causa tanto. Non si tratta solo di orgoglio ferito, quello passa, ci si sente trattati come pezze da piedi, hai voglia tu a dire che non gli fai mancare niente a tuo marito, hai voglia a dire che gli vuoi "bene" perchè è proprio questo sentirsi dire che ci volete "bene" che ci ammazza l'anima.
> 
> Te lo dico ripensando a quel periodo: mia moglie è passata ed è diventata ex, le ferite ed il dolore rimangono li sotto intatte non appena si ha il tempo e la forza di tornare a pensarci.
> 
> Potete fare molto male giocando con i sentimenti altrui (e so che non è tua intenzione giocare con quelli di tuo marito ma di fatto per lui sarebbe così se venisse a sapere).


Lo so


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so


è già un bel passo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non mi permetto di dirti questo perchè non lo so e perchè sono affari vostri. Io posso dire che del mio matrimonio non ho capito un cazzo, non del vostro.
> Io non lo accetterei ma questa è una Vostra scelta, una Vostra linea di pensiero, una Vostra condotta che ,evidentemente, vi ha portato a raggiungere un equilibrio che è quello a voi consono. Ne sono lieta, veramente.
> Forse avete ragione voi, siete più onesti di chi tradisce alle spalle e di chi prende in giro il coniuge.
> I tuoi, infatti ,alla luce di questo non li considero tradimenti perchè infatti non lo sono.
> ...


Ho cercato quelle cose in rosso.
Non le ho trovate.
Ammetto che dato che non le ho trovate, non posso dire che non esistano o che siano sbagliate. 
Ho sempre sacrificato il piano sentimentale per un obiettivo per me molto più rassicurante e rasserenante: andare d'accordo.
Andare d'accordo in una famiglia, per me è prioritario rispetto ai sentimenti.
Forse perchè sono pur sempre il residuo di un bambino che è "fuggito" dalla famiglia perchè in essa nessuno andava d'accordo. 
Io so di appartenere a quelle persone che mi hanno amato.
Questo mi basta.
Abi, ha ragione Grande82, vero è difficile avere le palle di guardarsi dentro, ma è anche difficile porsi difronte all'altro senza barare eh?
Penso che l'amore più difficile sia quello che come un manto "copre" le inevitabili miserie dell'altro. Questo amore per esempio io l'ho visto da parte di Marì.
Hai sbagliato ok? Dai ti aiuto a riparare.
Più tu ti dai fare, più io ti aiuto.
QUesto è (IMHO) entusiasmante.:up:


----------



## Micia (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non si può che citare l'immortale (e veritiero) "AMOR AMOR DU PAR DE PALLE"!


:rotfl::rotfl: bella questa:up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> nel mio caso è stato tutto falsato dal fatto che era un ex. Lì ci si conosce già, quindi è tutto diverso, il rapporto - anche dopo quasi 20 anni - era già impostato!
> 
> Ma mi capita spesso (come a tutte le donne) di ricevere avance, e di solito funziona così: conosci qualcuno (es. sul lavoro, io per esempio non frequento altri ambienti), due chiacchiere, cordialità, un giorno mandi una mail e la risposta, come dice Farfalla, ti sorprende.
> 
> ...


Verena piangi tutte le tue lacrime quel giorno che nessuno ti corteggerà.
Sappi che lì è la fine.
Donne non disprezzate chi vi corteggia.:unhappy:


----------



## Cat (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


 

non è giusta punizione. perchè punizione.
Tu hai deciso in condivisione con il tuo amante di fare così, avrai messo nel piatto della bilancia i vari aspetti della situazione e deciso.
Poi è naturale che si provi rabbia per quel che di negativo cmq c'è: in quel momento pensa ai calzini che non devi lavargli, alle mutande sporche che in ogni caso lava la moglie( ti pensi), al non fargli da mangiare e da servetta.
Tu lo incontri sereno tranquillo lavato e stirato e fin che lo fate non è certo li che ti ricorda la bolletta da pagare o la brutta pagella del figlio a scuola.


prendi sempre quel che di buono c'è da ogni situazione, quando vuoi lo puoi lasciare senza tribunale.


----------



## Cat (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sabina, se ti reputi rinata ti reputerai ancche con le palle, quindi...dai dillo a tuo marito ed abbi il coraggio di guardarlo negli occhi...se non hai il coraggio allora facile la vita, eh? Come tutti i traditori ti ammanti del gusto del sotterfugio non comprendendo il significato della parola tradire. Tradire in tutti i sensi è considerato l'atto più ignobile che un essere umano possa fare, giocare con doppiezza e inganni per avere un proprio tornaconto a scapito di altri, se ti reputi una donna coraggiosa allora dillo a tuo marito e guardalo negli occhi morire.


 
perchè addolorare il marito che nella faccenda adulterina è l'unico che non ha scelto nulla ma subisce? gli fai un danno dicendolo.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Immaginavo, ma per me questo è molto triste se penso a tuo marito: il tuo comportamento ricalca per molti versi quello della mia ex-moglie e, fidati, di dolore se ne causa tanto. Non si tratta solo di orgoglio ferito, quello passa, ci si sente trattati come pezze da piedi, hai voglia tu a dire che non gli fai mancare niente a tuo marito, hai voglia a dire che gli vuoi "bene" perchè è proprio questo sentirsi dire che ci volete "bene" che ci ammazza l'anima.
> 
> Te lo dico ripensando a quel periodo: mia moglie è passata ed è diventata ex, le ferite ed il dolore rimangono li sotto intatte non appena si ha il tempo e la forza di tornare a pensarci.
> 
> Potete fare molto male giocando con i sentimenti altrui (e *so che non è tua intenzione giocare con quelli di tuo marito ma di fatto per lui sarebbe così se venisse a sapere*).


ciao ash,
ti quoto parola per parola 
nel mio caso sono diverse solo le declinazioni di genere e come è andata a finire

il discorso per il grassetto è analogo a quello del "voler bene"

non è mai intenzione del traditore giocare con i sentimenti del tradito:
semplicemente non li considera proprio accecato dal suo egoismo
li cancella dal suo spazio mentale come cancella il tradito, quasi si prendesse una vacanza dal rapporto
ma le vacanze al datore di lavoro (o ufficio o fabbrica o ...) gliele comunichi e le concordi affinchè si possa organizzare
....


----------



## dave.one (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciao ash,
> ti quoto parola per parola
> nel mio caso sono diverse solo le declinazioni di genere e come è andata a finire
> 
> ...


già: e se il datore di lavoro non firma? 
Che fai, ti cerchi un altro lavoro? 
Comunque mi piace come metafora.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> già: e se il datore di lavoro non firma?
> Che fai, ti cerchi un altro lavoro?
> Comunque mi piace come metafora.


la licenzia:up:


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la licenzia:up:


 Fa come Giuma magari, lascia un bigliettino al datore mentre non c'è...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la licenzia:up:


ed è per questo che al coniuge non vengono comunicate


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho cercato quelle cose in rosso.
> Non le ho trovate.
> Ammetto che dato che non le ho trovate, non posso dire che non esistano o che siano sbagliate.
> Ho sempre sacrificato il piano sentimentale per un obiettivo per me molto più rassicurante e rasserenante: andare d'accordo.
> ...


marì ha fatto sclete coraggiosissime, ma di certo non s'è messa lì ad aiutare, ma se n'è andata e ha lasciato che lui da solo si guardasse dentro e dimostrasse di voler recuperare....


----------



## Mari' (1 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> marì ha fatto sclete coraggiosissime, ma di certo non s'è messa lì ad aiutare,* ma se n'è andata* e ha lasciato che lui da solo si guardasse dentro e dimostrasse di voler recuperare....



DOVE?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho cercato quelle cose in rosso.
> Non le ho trovate.
> Ammetto che dato che non le ho trovate, non posso dire che non esistano o che siano sbagliate.
> Ho sempre sacrificato il piano sentimentale per un obiettivo per me molto più rassicurante e rasserenante: andare d'accordo.
> ...


Tu hai attuato una coppia evitante (v. la home page di questo sito), ma hai aspettative verso di te di amore materno e in quell'atteggiamento (che non credo affatto sia di Mari', ma che tu così interpreti) riconosci il vero amore che tu vorresti, ma non ti sogni di dare, del resto tu sei il figlio, mica la mamma...


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> DOVE?


 mni ricordavo che avessi fatto le valigie, magari sbaglio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verena piangi tutte le tue lacrime quel giorno che nessuno ti corteggerà.
> Sappi che lì è la fine.
> Donne non disprezzate chi vi corteggia.:unhappy:


 E' la fine di cosa?
Ma tu non parlavi di tuo nonno...


----------



## Mari' (1 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mni ricordavo che avessi fatto le valigie, magari sbaglio...


Ti riferisci a questo?

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=65463&postcount=14


----------



## Iris (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Verena piangi tutte le tue lacrime quel giorno che nessuno ti corteggerà.
> Sappi che lì è la fine.
> Donne non disprezzate chi vi corteggia.:unhappy:


Questo è vero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## xfactor (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I figli hanno bisogno di modelli validi più che di accudimento, controllo dei compiti, essere accompagnati alle varie attività e persino il bacio della buona notte.
> Se tu credi di offrire un modello di donna e di vita autentico fai bene a non provare sensi di colpa.



Tutto vero persa. ma se ha contattato questo forum le idee chiare non le ha
.è sempre un delitto verso la famiglia buttare via un matrimonio per pochi momenti di pseudo amore! ( il suo non lo è) !


----------



## Luigi III (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


 Per quello che scrivi direi che i tuoi pensieri collimano al 100% con quelli che aveva mia moglie nel periodo in cui mi tradiva. Come lei allora, sei una drogata incosciente che sta viaggiando a tutta velocità verso la distruzione della tua famiglia. Continua pure a tradire, a prendere per il culo tutti e a pensare che l'amante sia l'uomo dei tuoi sogni. Proprio come una drogata, o andrai in overdose, e in questo caso sacrificherai tutto quel che hai costruito per un amore adolescenziale che presto rivelerà tutti i suoi limiti, ma allora sarà tardi per rimediare, o dovrai smettere, e allora venirne fuori sarà durissima perché il tossico a cui manca la roba si sente morire. Io purtroppo non parlo per ipotesi: parlo per quel che ho visto succedere a casa mia dopo aver constatato i danni devastanti che porta il tradimento del coniuge. Buona fortuna.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per quello che scrivi direi che i tuoi pensieri collimano al 100% con quelli che aveva mia moglie nel periodo in cui mi tradiva. Come lei allora, sei una drogata incosciente che sta viaggiando a tutta velocità verso la distruzione della tua famiglia. Continua pure a tradire, a prendere per il culo tutti e a pensare che l'amante sia l'uomo dei tuoi sogni. Proprio come una drogata, o andrai in overdose, e in questo caso sacrificherai tutto quel che hai costruito per un amore adolescenziale che presto rivelerà tutti i suoi limiti, ma allora sarà tardi per rimediare, o dovrai smettere, e allora venirne fuori sarà durissima perché il tossico a cui manca la roba si sente morire. Io purtroppo non parlo per ipotesi: parlo per quel che ho visto succedere a casa mia dopo aver constatato i danni devastanti che porta il tradimento del coniuge. Buona fortuna.


luigi 
ti leggo un po' diverso

è un impressione mia o stai passando un periodaccio?


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti riferisci a questo?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showpost.php?p=65463&postcount=14


 oddio, non ricordavo dove l'avevo letto, ma immagino che il mio subconscio abbia registrato la parola valigie.


----------



## Papero (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> luigi
> ti leggo un po' diverso
> 
> è un impressione mia o stai passando un periodaccio?


Amoremio Capitan Ovvio :rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I figli hanno bisogno di modelli validi più che di accudimento, controllo dei compiti, essere accompagnati alle varie attività e persino il bacio della buona notte.
> Se tu credi di offrire un modello di donna e di vita autentico fai bene a non provare sensi di colpa.


Quello dei figli è un argomento troppo vasto per essere ridotto a questo. Le variabili in gioco sono migliaia. Tu non mi conosci e non mi puoi giudicare. Penso di offrire ai miei figli un modello di madre e di donna migliore di quanto ha fatto la mia (che non ha mai tradito mio padre) e di altre donne. Penso che a tutti capiti di sbagliare nella vita; a me è successo questo... ne verrò fuori... lo vedo anche questo come un percorso di crescita personale.
Come io amo i miei figli e sarò loro accanto qualsiasi cosa facciano e porterà loro la vita, spero che loro amandomi, se mai verranno a sapere i miei errori, mi sappiano anche perdonare.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello dei figli è un argomento troppo vasto per essere ridotto a questo. Le variabili in gioco sono migliaia. Tu non mi conosci e non mi puoi giudicare. *Penso di offrire ai miei figli un modello di madre e di donna migliore di quanto ha fatto la mia (che non ha mai tradito mio padre) e di altre donne.* Penso che a tutti capiti di sbagliare nella vita; a me è successo questo... ne verrò fuori... lo vedo anche questo come un percorso di crescita personale.
> Come io amo i miei figli e sarò loro accanto qualsiasi cosa facciano e porterà loro la vita, spero che loro amandomi, se mai verranno a sapere i miei errori, mi sappiano anche perdonare.


Quoto tutto in particolare la parte evidenziata.


----------



## Sabina (1 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Tutto vero persa. ma se ha contattato questo forum le idee chiare non le ha
> .è sempre un delitto verso la famiglia buttare via un matrimonio per pochi momenti di pseudo amore! ( il suo non lo è) !


Ho spiegato nel primo post la motivazione per cui scrivevo in questo forum: un confronto con persone che avevano fatto esperienza o stessero vivendo un'esperienza simile alla mia per potermi confrontare. 
Non ho mai detto di voler "buttar via" il mio matrimonio, anzi. Ho detto così poco della mia vita familiare ed "extrafamiliare" che non capisco come si possa giudicare una persona con una tale leggerezza. Neanche uno psicoterapeuta con così poche informazioni potrebbe farlo. 
La sicurezza con cui tu decidi quello che io provo per mio marito o il mio amante poi mi fa sorridere. Secondo te io rischio il mio matrimonio, rischio di distruggere emotivamente una persona a cui comunque voglio bene,  per uno pseudo amore (come lo definisci tu) o per qualche ora di sesso? 
Mi sembra di capire che per voi tutti, i traditori/trici sono uguali e tutte le storie che riguardano il tradimento lo stesso. Invece io questo non lo penso.. alcune storie possono avere delle costanti in comune, ma ognuna ha la sua individualità.


----------



## Sabina (1 Settembre 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Per quello che scrivi direi che i tuoi pensieri collimano al 100% con quelli che aveva mia moglie nel periodo in cui mi tradiva. Come lei allora, sei una drogata incosciente che sta viaggiando a tutta velocità verso la distruzione della tua famiglia. Continua pure a tradire, a prendere per il culo tutti e a pensare che l'amante sia l'uomo dei tuoi sogni. Proprio come una drogata, o andrai in overdose, e in questo caso sacrificherai tutto quel che hai costruito per un amore adolescenziale che presto rivelerà tutti i suoi limiti, ma allora sarà tardi per rimediare, o dovrai smettere, e allora venirne fuori sarà durissima perché il tossico a cui manca la roba si sente morire. Io purtroppo non parlo per ipotesi: parlo per quel che ho visto succedere a casa mia dopo aver constatato i danni devastanti che porta il tradimento del coniuge. Buona fortuna.


Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza.. penso che hai ragione in tutto quello che scrivi. L'unica cosa che non condivido è che non penso che il mio amante sia l'uomo dei miei sogni... e questo lo penso veramente.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Amoremio Capitan Ovvio :rotfl:


evabbè,  son appena tornata, non son ancora riuscita ad aggiornarmi


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza.. penso che hai ragione in tutto quello che scrivi. L'unica cosa che non condivido è che *non penso che il mio amante sia l'uomo dei miei sogni*... e questo lo penso veramente.


ho letto il tuo 3d (un po' velocemente)
non posso che quotare luigi

alla luce di questo grassetto, ne vale la pena?


vale il rischio del dolore che potresti arrecare?


buona fortuna di cuore
son talmente tante le cose che potrebbero farti amaramente pentire, facendoti poi sembrare risibili gli aspetti negativi di cui parlavi nel primo post 


Sabina ha detto:


> .......... tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).


che ne hai davvero bisogno
e soprattutto, tuo marito ne ha bisogno e probabilmente i tuoi figli

non si tratta di una punizione meritata
ma meno ancora loro, marito e figli, hanno meritato quel che avrebbero se tu smettessi di aver fortuna

in bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho spiegato nel primo post la motivazione per cui scrivevo in questo forum: un confronto con persone che avevano fatto esperienza o stessero vivendo un'esperienza simile alla mia per potermi confrontare.
> Non ho mai detto di voler "buttar via" il mio matrimonio, anzi. Ho detto così poco della mia vita familiare ed "extrafamiliare" che non capisco come si possa giudicare una persona con una tale leggerezza. Neanche uno psicoterapeuta con così poche informazioni potrebbe farlo.
> La sicurezza con cui tu decidi quello che io provo per mio marito o il mio amante poi mi fa sorridere. Secondo te io rischio il mio matrimonio, rischio di distruggere emotivamente una persona a cui comunque voglio bene,  per uno pseudo amore (come lo definisci tu) o per qualche ora di sesso?
> Mi sembra di capire che per voi tutti, i traditori/trici sono uguali e tutte le storie che riguardano il tradimento lo stesso. Invece io questo non lo penso.. alcune storie possono avere delle costanti in comune, ma ognuna ha la sua individualità.


Vero ogni storia è un pianeta a sè.
Anche perchè gli attori sono diversi.
Catalogare i traditori è una forma di darsi sicurezza.
Del resto tutti noi facciamo cose che non sappiamo bene perchè le facciamo. 
Secondo me, hai solo bisogno di fare anche questo.
Ti stancherai presto.
A meno che...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza.. penso che hai ragione in tutto quello che scrivi. L'unica cosa che non condivido è che* non penso che il mio amante sia l'uomo dei miei sogni*... e questo lo penso veramente.



:umiledue::umiledue::umiledue:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello dei figli è un argomento troppo vasto per essere ridotto a questo. Le variabili in gioco sono migliaia. Tu non mi conosci e non mi puoi giudicare. Penso di offrire ai miei figli un modello di madre e di donna migliore di quanto ha fatto la mia (che non ha mai tradito mio padre) e di altre donne. Penso che a tutti capiti di sbagliare nella vita; a me è successo questo... ne verrò fuori... lo vedo anche questo come un percorso di crescita personale.
> Come io amo i miei figli e sarò loro accanto qualsiasi cosa facciano e porterà loro la vita, spero che loro amandomi, se mai verranno a sapere i miei errori, mi sappiano anche perdonare.


 Hai risposto che credi di essere un modello valido e vero.
Almeno ho capito così.
Io non ti giudico ho posto una domanda.
Se vuoi un mio giudizio te lo do.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho spiegato nel primo post la motivazione per cui scrivevo in questo forum: un confronto con persone che avevano fatto esperienza o stessero vivendo un'esperienza simile alla mia per potermi confrontare.
> Non ho mai detto di voler "buttar via" il mio matrimonio, anzi. Ho detto così poco della mia vita familiare ed "extrafamiliare" che non capisco come si possa giudicare una persona con una tale leggerezza. Neanche uno psicoterapeuta con così poche informazioni potrebbe farlo.
> La sicurezza con cui tu decidi quello che io provo per mio marito o il mio amante poi mi fa sorridere. Secondo te io rischio il mio matrimonio, rischio di distruggere emotivamente una persona a cui comunque voglio bene, per uno pseudo amore (come lo definisci tu) o per qualche ora di sesso?
> Mi sembra di capire che per voi tutti, i traditori/trici sono uguali e tutte le storie che riguardano il tradimento lo stesso. Invece io questo non lo penso.. alcune storie possono avere delle costanti in comune, ma ognuna ha la sua individualità.


 E per cosa lo stai facendo?


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero ogni storia è un pianeta a sè.
> Anche perchè gli attori sono diversi.
> *Catalogare i traditori è una forma di darsi sicurezza.*
> Del resto tutti noi facciamo cose che non sappiamo bene perchè le facciamo.
> ...



Casomai è farlo coi traditi .


----------



## Sabina (1 Settembre 2010)

Specifico quello che ho scritto sopra: ritengo che il mio amante non sia l'uomo dei miei sogni perché non esiste l'uomo dei miei sogni. 
Esistono uomini con pregi e difetti. Mio marito e il mio amante sono uomini molto diversi. io sento di amare entrambi in maniera diversa. 
Lo so che subirò altre molte critiche per quello che sto scrivendo, ma io sento questo dentro di me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Specifico quello che ho scritto sopra: ritengo che il mio amante non sia l'uomo dei miei sogni perché non esiste l'uomo dei miei sogni.
> Esistono uomini con pregi e difetti. Mio marito e il mio amante sono uomini molto diversi. io sento di amare entrambi in maniera diversa.
> Lo so che subirò altre molte critiche per quello che sto scrivendo, ma io sento questo dentro di me.


 Guarda che non è una cosa originale.
Se sei serena perché ti vuoi confrontare?


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Specifico quello che ho scritto sopra: ritengo che il mio amante non sia l'uomo dei miei sogni perché non esiste l'uomo dei miei sogni.
> Esistono uomini con pregi e difetti. Mio marito e il mio amante sono uomini molto diversi. io sento di amare entrambi in maniera diversa.
> Lo so che subirò altre molte critiche per quello che sto scrivendo, ma io sento questo dentro di me.


nessuna critica se non quella dell'incoerenza (ahimè umanissima).
Due post più su hai parlato di tuo marito come di un "uomo a cui, COMUNQUE, vuoi bene.
Converrai che amare e volere bene sono due ccose distinte


----------



## Sabina (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E per cosa lo stai facendo?


Perchè tradisco mio marito?


----------



## xfactor (1 Settembre 2010)

xxxxxx


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Perchè tradisco mio marito?


 No perché stai facendo qualcosa che dici di sapere che potebbe avere gravi conseguenze.


----------



## xfactor (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho spiegato nel primo post la motivazione per cui scrivevo in questo forum: un confronto con persone che avevano fatto esperienza o stessero vivendo un'esperienza simile alla mia per potermi confrontare.
> Non ho mai detto di voler "buttar via" il mio matrimonio, anzi. Ho detto così poco della mia vita familiare ed "extrafamiliare" che non capisco come si possa giudicare una persona con una tale leggerezza. Neanche uno psicoterapeuta con così poche informazioni potrebbe farlo.
> La sicurezza con cui tu decidi quello che io provo per mio marito o il mio amante poi mi fa sorridere. Secondo te io rischio il mio matrimonio, rischio di distruggere emotivamente una persona a cui comunque voglio bene,  per uno pseudo amore (come lo definisci tu) o per qualche ora di sesso?
> Mi sembra di capire che per voi tutti, i traditori/trici sono uguali e tutte le storie che riguardano il tradimento lo stesso. Invece io questo non lo penso.. alcune storie possono avere delle costanti in comune, ma ognuna ha la sua individualità.



Asolta.......forse quì non tutti " leggono" si capisce lontano un km che o sei un clone o sei una persona che come mè è qui a cazzeggiare , la differenza è che io l'ho detto subito tu invece stai giocando!

Baci , ceci ed abbracci!


----------



## Sabina (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> nessuna critica se non quella dell'incoerenza (ahimè umanissima).
> Due post più su hai parlato di tuo marito come di un "uomo a cui, COMUNQUE, vuoi bene.
> Converrai che amare e volere bene sono due ccose distinte


Amare- volere bene... in qualsiasi modo io lo scriva voi non potrete sentirlo. Non è facile per me spiegare sapendo che ad ogni mia parola seguirà una critica. Come posso non amare una persona con cui ho condiviso cose belle e cose brutte degli ultimi 17 anni della mia vita?


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Amare- volere bene... in qualsiasi modo io lo scriva voi non potrete sentirlo. Non è facile per me spiegare sapendo che ad ogni mia parola seguirà una critica. Come posso non amare una persona con cui ho condiviso cose belle e cose brutte degli ultimi 17 anni della mia vita?


se vedi come critica ogni risposta e vuoi solo la pacchetta sulla spalla mi levo dal tred e ti saluto cordialmente:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Amare- volere bene... in qualsiasi modo io lo scriva voi non potrete sentirlo. Non è facile per me spiegare sapendo che ad ogni mia parola seguirà una critica. Come posso non amare una persona con cui ho condiviso cose belle e cose brutte degli ultimi 17 anni della mia vita?


Tutte le critiche che potrai mai ricevere qui non sono rivolte personalmente a te, ma alla categoria dei traditori.

Uso il termine categoria per adeguarmi al senso comune, in realtà per me non esiste tale categoria, come non esiste una categoria dei traditi.
Esistono storie e motivazioni diverse, lette e assimilate in modo diverso.

Come dici tu nessuno può misurare l'amore che senti per due persone distinte, come non si può quantificare il dolore provato dalle persone che hanno subito un tradimento.


----------



## Minerva (1 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Asolta.......forse quì non tutti " leggono" si capisce lontano un km che o sei un clone o sei una persona che come mè è qui a cazzeggiare , la differenza è che io l'ho detto subito tu invece stai giocando!
> 
> Baci , ceci ed abbracci!


mi va bene tutto, tolgo i ceci che ingrassano


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Settembre 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> Asolta.......forse quì non tutti " leggono" si capisce lontano un km che o *sei un clone* o sei una persona che come mè è qui a cazzeggiare , la differenza è che io l'ho detto subito tu invece stai giocando!
> 
> Baci , ceci ed abbracci!


Uff...qui c'è la fobia dei cloni:mexican:


----------



## Sabina (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No perché stai facendo qualcosa che dici di sapere che potebbe avere gravi conseguenze.


Sai io penso di aver perso momentaneamente il lume della ragione. Non sto scherzando. 
Ora rispetto ai primi tempi va già meglio.. riesco a ragionare più lucidamente e quello che provo è meno intenso... ma comunque c'è un sentimento molto forte.
Probabilmente sono diversi i motivi che mi hanno portato a fare una cosa che mai avrei pensato di fare. Non uno molti.... ma questo lo dico ora perché ci ho riflettuto tanto in questi mesi. 
La mia scelta di continuare è puramente egoistica e narcisistica lo so... sto male all'idea di chiudere. Ora non sono in grado di farlo. Penso sia assurdo che pur non essendo una ragazzina non riesca a chiudere una cosa che ritengo sbagliata. Probabilmente una parte di me non è ancora pronta a lasciarla, perché era da tanto che non mi sentivo così bene (la vita non è stata molto benevola con me negli ultimi anni, ma non lo dico per pietismo o per giustificare il mio comportamento). A chiuderla ora penso che starei così male da non riuscire veramente a nascondere e spiegare la cosa a mio marito.


----------



## Fabry (1 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Stai parlando dei vostri rispettivi marito/moglie come se fossero dei giocattoli nelle vostre mani, usati o lasciati a vostro uso e consumo.




Chiedo scusa per questo o.t. ma è doveroso.

reputazione negativa e naturalmente anonima per questo post.

Motivazione : retorica fritta e rifritta. cos'è questo processo alle intenzioni?
gli interventi dei neofiti non devono essere bersaglio di frustrazioni represse.

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Allora novello o redivivo Freud de noantri. Dall'alto del tuo grandissimo sapere, leggendo una mia frase spari una diagnosi clinica.....i miei complimenti.  Però dovresti spiegarmi una cosa, com'è che un intelligentissimo e ferratissimo psicologo quale sei, scrive su questo forum invece di insegnare in una grande università.....è un vero spreco.

Non ti sei nemmeno reso conto dell'immane idiozia che hai scritto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tutte le critiche che potrai mai ricevere qui non sono rivolte personalmente a te, ma alla categoria dei traditori.
> 
> Uso il termine categoria per adeguarmi al senso comune, in realtà per me non esiste tale categoria, come non esiste una categoria dei traditi.
> Esistono storie e motivazioni diverse, lette e assimilate in modo diverso.
> ...


L'amore è una parola astratta e si può dichiarare amore e torturare.
L'amore si valuta dai comportamenti.
Se non si vogliono opinioni ognuno si parla davanti allo speccio.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Probabilmente una parte di me non è ancora pronta a lasciarla, perché era da tanto che non mi sentivo così bene (la vita non è stata molto benevola con me negli ultimi anni, ma non lo dico per pietismo o per giustificare il mio comportamento). A chiuderla ora penso che starei così male da non riuscire veramente a nascondere e spiegare la cosa a mio marito.


mi dispiace per i problemi che hai avuto, ma di solito (e ti parla una che ne avuti a iosa, di problemi veri, negli ultimi anni...) le difficoltà rinforzano il carattere, fanno toccare con mano ciò che conta e ciò che... non.

Per cui avresti dovuto maturare non un senso di rivalsa nei confronti della vita, bensì di forza e sopportazione.

Quanto al "dolore" della rottura, passando il tempo, non diventerà sempre piu' evidente?

Non è già forse il segnale che hai "travalicato", che ci sono "dei sentimenti"?!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Certo che tu sei una bella peste!:mexican:


grazie, ci teniamo su con la cattiveria:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Dovrei a 41 anni sprecare altro tempo con storie dal futuro sbarrato solo per riempire i miei vuoti e soddisfare la mia voglia di puro sesso? Non me la sento. Sarò pure poco scafato ma io credo ancora che ci si possa innamorare di chi a sua volta è libero di vivere liberamente la storia nei tuoi confronti, ma so che a quest'età è più difficile. Tutto ciò non lo dico per mostrare quanto sono una "brava persona" o per autocompiacimento, sarebbe più facile se fossi più "pratico", perchè questo mio modo di essere mi limita parecchio nelle possibilità ma questo spiega anche che chi è diametralmente opposto da me è incline a cercarsi storie extra spesso per puro e mero egoismo (che poi siano belle da vivere nessuno lo mette in dubbio).
> .




Io francamente non me la sento di giudicare nessuno su questo: se  uno è libero e vuole provarci, beh, lo faccia! Liberi noi di rispondere o meno.

Ho già meno tolleranza per gli "impegnati" che cercano "evasione".

Ma sai, basta ritenersi comunque "al di sopra" e come Virgilio (il poeta, non il sito d'incontri...) "Guardare e passare"!:mrgreen:

Hai ritratto una realtà di paese abbastanza realistica, ma anche in città è così, specie in quei "quartieroni" dove ci si trova tutti nel solito parrocchia - oratorio - campetto, etc.

Questi uomini che "trascurano" le loro moglie con il calcetto o la patetica (o non) moto che tengono in garage, che devono fare?

Ad un certo punto nella vita bisogna rilassarsi un po'. Non è che in eterno devi "stupire" il coniuge. Io ho i miei interessi, e me li salvaguardo, altrettanto fa mio marito.

E' assolutamente normale che donne con figli svezzati cerchino intorno uomini piu' giovani e interessanti (come dice Carlo Rossella, le donne hanno la febbre del matrimonio...e dopo sposate quella del divorzio:mrgreen ma tu non ci ricaveresti solo sesso.

Nossignore.

Ci ricaveresti un sacco di rogne, e il rischio di trovarti donne e figliolanza non tua a carico.

So che non sarà facile, ma il tuo bacino di scelta è quello - ricco di incognite - delle "zitelle".

Ragazze in gamba ma in qualche modo che hanno perso il treno dei 20 anni per sposarsi.

O che sono state, come te, vittime di matrimoni/fidanzamenti falliti precocemente, prima che diventassero ISTITUZIONI.

Conosco molte di queste donne, sono persone in gamba, magari un po' "amareggiate" dall'essere rimaste "senza sedia" al primo giro. Ma sono persone meritevoli di essere conosciute meglio, di essere valorizzate.

Magari senza guardare allo stacco coscia, eh!!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Non c'entra, il nostro rapporto non lo richiedeva.


scusa, era una battuta. Ma di fondo c'è una verità, almeno credo. Spero tu la colga, o almeno la "consideri" (a questo serve il confronto).


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti! Sono diversi mesi che vi leggo... da quando è cominciato tutto (come penso la maggior parte di quelli che arrivano qui). Mi sentivo un po' come se spiassi in casa d'altri e così ho deciso di presentarmi.
> Sono una traditrice... e sono anche una mamma. La facilità con cui mi sono lasciata scivolare in questa cosa dopo 17 anni insieme a mio marito (tra fidanzamento e matrimonio) ha stupito anche me. Comprendevo (e comprendo tutt'ora) che quello che stavo facendo era orrendo nei suoi confronti, ma ho seguito le mie emozioni... e dopo tanto tempo sono come "risbocciata", in tutti i sensi (fisicamente e psicologicamente).
> Anche il mio amante è sposato... e papà. Dopo i primi periodi in cui eravamo talmente presi da valutare l'ipotesi di separarci dai relativi coniugi, abbiamo deciso di continuare a vederci come amanti.
> Sarò sincera, scrivo qui non tanto perché voglia uscire da questa storia (che comunque non porta con sé solo gioia). Scrivo per potermi confrontare con altre traditrici e traditori. Questo non significa che non desidero avere contatti con i traditi, anzi; più che altro avrei bisogno di confrontarmi con chi è passato da questa parte, che sa quello che si può provare... che sa che non sono tutte gioie... ma talvolta anche tristezza, rabbia e sensi di colpa (la giusta punizione che ci meritiamo?).



Ciao,

altri hanno già fatto molte considerazioni sulla tua storia, cui le mie non aggiungerebbero molto.

Una cosa sola, un pensiero che mi frulla in testa da un pò....

Sai che tuo marito soffrirebbe molto se ti scoprisse. Hai addirittura pensato all'inizio di separarti.
Ci credo che provi molto affetto/amore per tuo marito, ma... nella decisione di continuare come se nulla fosse, non c'è anche la presunzione di credere che tuo marito comunque stia meglio inconsapevole con te piuttosto che libero di trovare una persona che non viva una storia parallela?
Non c'è la convinzione di riuscire a dare, tu, tutto quello di cui tuo marito ha bisogno mentre lui evidentemente ti ha lasciato "priva" di qualcosa? E che quindi ti "giustifica" a trovarlo al di fuori?

E' un pensiero che ho tirato fuori approfittando della tua storia, ma è una riflessione che mi sono posta diverse volte...


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, era una battuta. Ma di fondo c'è una verità, almeno credo. Spero tu la colga, o almeno la "consideri" (a questo serve il confronto).


Vediamo se ho capito? Magari no.
Dovrei capire che il fatto che non abbiamo mai cenato, pranzato o altro sta a significare che stesse con me solo per sesso?
E' dall'inizio che dico questo. non ho mai chiesto di più. Se ti dicessi che mai una volta gli ho chiesto di passare una serata insieme?
Non mi interessava. Non era quello che volevo. I miei spazi con lui mi bastavano e poi avevo altre occasioni per stare con lui insieme ad altri. andava bene così.


----------



## Angel72 (2 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Sai io penso di aver perso momentaneamente il lume della ragione. Non sto scherzando.
> Ora rispetto ai primi tempi va già meglio.. riesco a ragionare più lucidamente e quello che provo è meno intenso... ma comunque c'è un sentimento molto forte.
> Probabilmente sono diversi i motivi che mi hanno portato a fare una cosa che mai avrei pensato di fare. Non uno molti.... ma questo lo dico ora perché ci ho riflettuto tanto in questi mesi.
> La mia scelta di continuare è puramente egoistica e narcisistica lo so... sto male all'idea di chiudere. Ora non sono in grado di farlo. Penso sia assurdo che pur non essendo una ragazzina non riesca a chiudere una cosa che ritengo sbagliata. Probabilmente una parte di me non è ancora pronta a lasciarla, perché era da tanto che non mi sentivo così bene (la vita non è stata molto benevola con me negli ultimi anni, ma non lo dico per pietismo o per giustificare il mio comportamento). A chiuderla ora penso che starei così male da non riuscire veramente a nascondere e spiegare la cosa a mio marito.


Secondo me hai perso totalmente il lume della ragione ed e' normale visto che hai deciso di navigare in un torrente che termina la sua corsa con delle cascate....

Ci sono passato e rivedo in quello che hai scritto alcuni ragionamenti 
sconnessi che faceva la mia lei con amiche prima che la scoprissi del tipo : "no non me ne frega piu di tanto....pero' chissa cosa prova per me e perche oggi non mi chiama.. "

Ma dico ti sei messa solo per un secondo nei panni di tuo marito ? 
E se domanio scoprissi che lui ti tradisce da mesi come reagiresti ?


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Fabry ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa per questo o.t. ma è doveroso.
> 
> reputazione negativa e naturalmente anonima per questo post.
> 
> ...


te l'ho approvato io poco fa quel post: era sacrosanto

così sei in pareggio


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

O.T.
Libera la casella di posta non riesco ad inviarti mp
Ciao


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tutte le critiche che potrai mai ricevere qui non sono rivolte personalmente a te, ma *alla categoria dei traditori*.
> 
> Uso il termine categoria per adeguarmi al senso comune, in realtà per me non esiste tale categoria, come non esiste una categoria dei traditi.
> Esistono storie e motivazioni diverse, lette e assimilate in modo diverso.
> ...


sulla base del sottolineato dovresti concordare sul fatto che qui ci sia non solo una fronda contro i traditori ma anche, ancor meno ragionevolmente, verso i traditi

anzi a volerla dir tutta
a qualcuno giova calcare la mano sulle "vessazioni" inflitte ai traditori proprio per alimentare la fronda sui traditi o su alcuni di essi

e ciò vien fatto preterendo che invece molti distinguo vengon fatti e l'atteggiamento verso il tradimento (quando tale si configuri), e come potrebbe essere altrimenti magari non muta , ma muta e di molto l'approccio al tradito a seconda delle specificità che emergono dal suo racconto

d'altronde
e nella natura umana articolare la risposta a secondo di quel che si percepisce in una vicenda
se io raccontassi che una sera mentre andavo a zonzo senza meta, per vincere la noia o un mio malessere esistenziale ho pensato bene di spaccare la faccia di un extracomunitario a sprangate e mi son sentita subito meglio
la tua reazione (e credo quella di qualunque persona sana di mente) sarebbe diversa da quella che avresti se io ti raccontassi che una sera un extracomunitario mi ha aggredito e io non ho avuto altro modo di difendermi che raccogliere un pezzo legno e spaccarglielo in faccia, e che questo mi fa star male


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2010)

*Amore*

Vedi amore mio purtroppo può capirti sol chi certe situazioni le conosce....!!L'italia ormai è un accozzaia di perbenisti e bacchettoni.....sempre pronti ad esprimere solidarietà gratutite a gente che in questo paese non dovrebbe neanche starci!!!!SI son razzista e non mi interessa ascoltare le prediche...non son tutti così,,,non si deve generalizzare....ed io infatti non generalizzo.....ma tranne una piccola parte son tutti così!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi amore mio purtroppo può capirti sol chi certe situazioni le conosce....!!L'italia ormai è un accozzaia di perbenisti e bacchettoni.....sempre pronti ad esprimere solidarietà gratutite a gente che in questo paese non dovrebbe neanche starci!!!!SI son razzista e non mi interessa ascoltare le prediche...non son tutti così,,,non si deve generalizzare....ed io infatti non generalizzo.....ma tranne una piccola parte son tutti così!!!!


osc, 
il discorso non verte sull'extracomunitario 
ma sull'azione commessa nonchè sulle modalità e sull'atteggiamento dell'agente che possono portare ad una risposta di tenore anche opposto da parte del medesimo uditorio


----------



## dave.one (2 Settembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vedi amore mio purtroppo può capirti sol chi certe situazioni le conosce....!!L'italia ormai è un accozzaia di perbenisti e bacchettoni.....sempre pronti ad esprimere solidarietà gratutite a gente che in questo paese non dovrebbe neanche starci!!!!SI son razzista e non mi interessa ascoltare le prediche...non son tutti così,,,non si deve generalizzare....ed io infatti non generalizzo.....ma tranne una piccola parte son tutti così!!!!


Mi piacerebbe, per curiosità, fosse possibile una situazione in cui uno si immedesima nell'altro per un determinato periodo di tempo, e che poi si ritorni alla situazione originale. 
Quali sarebbero le reazioni?
Lo farei solo perché ognuno possa capire l'altro, e non per altri fini poco ortodossi. Questo potrebbe da un lato permettere di evitare che queste situazioni - che mai apportano del bene ad entrambe le parti, a quanto pare - non siano viste come un qualcosa di negativo o distruttivo, bensì di costruttivo. 
So che è utopia, ma credo che se uno parte con quest'esperienza, prima di capitarci dentro ancora ci pensa bene (sia da una parte che dall'altra). Tutto dev'essere visto con ottica costruttiva, mi raccomando.


----------



## Mari' (2 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Benvenuta in TradimentoPuntoNet!
> 
> Preparati, sii pronta: Aspettati sempre tutto da tutti ... perche' tutti, sono sempre pronti a tutto.



A: "02/09/2010 19:19 Commento ."


Rispondo:

:scoreggia:​


----------



## Fabry (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> te l'ho approvato io poco fa quel post: era sacrosanto
> 
> così sei in pareggio



Ciao bentornata. :up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Acidofilo?
(senza firma)
Per un post a pag 9?!?!?!?
Boh!


----------



## sea_weed (3 Settembre 2010)

*La fase calante*

Cara Sabina, ho letto il tuo post, non so se sia la tua prima storia extraconiugale, ma la fase calante e' dura. Io ci sono passato. E' un miracolo che la mia famiglia non se ne sia accorta, pero' data l'intensita' delle emozioni che si provano, quando finisce e' un mezzo divorzio. Io ti auguro che non finisca mai, o che se proprio deve finire che finisca con grado. Almeno e' la mia esperienza, pero' posso dirti che i sensi di colpa che ora non provi o provi in forma attenuata (ma che ti sembrano grandi), perche' ora pensi sempre a lui, quando terminera' si acutizzeranno per il maggior tempo a disposizione che la tua mente avra'.
Io sono passato per queste cose volevo chiedere cosa ne pensano gli altri, se hanno vissuto lo stesso.
Grazie.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> A: "02/09/2010 19:19 Commento ."​
> 
> 
> Rispondo:​
> :scoreggia:​





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Acidofilo?
> (senza firma)
> Per un post a pag 9?!?!?!?
> Boh!


  

siete disposti a tutto pur di battere la mia disapprovazione con apostrofo, eh?
vabbè, mi dichiaro surclassata:carneval:

ma oggettivamente il quadratino di marì rasenta l'inarrivabile :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> siete disposti a tutto pur di battere la mia disapprovazione con apostrofo, eh?
> vabbè, mi dichiaro surclassata:carneval:
> 
> ma oggettivamente *il quadratino di marì rasenta l'inarrivabile* :rotfl:


Senza dubbio :carneval:


----------



## Sabina (3 Settembre 2010)

sea_weed ha detto:


> Cara Sabina, ho letto il tuo post, non so se sia la tua prima storia extraconiugale, ma la fase calante e' dura. Io ci sono passato. E' un miracolo che la mia famiglia non se ne sia accorta, pero' data l'intensita' delle emozioni che si provano, quando finisce e' un mezzo divorzio. Io ti auguro che non finisca mai, o che se proprio deve finire che finisca con grado. Almeno e' la mia esperienza, pero' posso dirti che i sensi di colpa che ora non provi o provi in forma attenuata (ma che ti sembrano grandi), perche' ora pensi sempre a lui, quando terminera' si acutizzeranno per il maggior tempo a disposizione che la tua mente avra'.
> Io sono passato per queste cose volevo chiedere cosa ne pensano gli altri, se hanno vissuto lo stesso.
> Grazie.


Ciao, si e' la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale. Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza... già mentre la si vive a volte si passa dalle stelle alle stalle. Anche la relazione con l'amante porta dei problemi, perche' e' comunque un incontro tra due persone diverse ognuna con le sue esigenze. Piacerebbe anche a me sapere come ha vissuto questo aspetto chi ci e' passato.


----------



## sea_weed (3 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao, si e' la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale. Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza... già mentre la si vive a volte si passa dalle stelle alle stalle. Anche la relazione con l'amante porta dei problemi, perche' e' comunque un incontro tra due persone diverse ognuna con le sue esigenze. Piacerebbe anche a me sapere come ha vissuto questo aspetto chi ci e' passato.


Mi permetto di darti un altro consiglio, giusto o sbagliato che sia nn e' mio l'ho letto su internet durante la storia che ho avuto ma poi ho capito che era verissimo.

Non fatevi promesse. 

Rimbomberanno nella testa di entrambi se dovesse mai finire.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao, si e' la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale. Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza... già mentre la si vive a volte si passa dalle stelle alle stalle. Anche la relazione con l'amante porta dei problemi, perche' e' comunque un incontro tra due persone diverse ognuna con le sue esigenze. Piacerebbe anche a me sapere come ha vissuto questo aspetto chi ci e' passato.


La mia esperienza credo sia un discorso a parte.
La nostra relazione è stata interrotta nei peggiori dei modi quindi in questo momento sto male ma non riesco a capire se più per il fatto che mi manca la sua presenza nella mia vita, se per il fatto che non lo vedrò mai più, se perchè sta soffrendo. Ho le idee molto confuse su tutta la mia storia.
Credo che sia vero che, se ci si lascia soprattutto e certi sentimenti restano, si vive il tutto come un divorzio. Molto dipende dal perchè la storia finisce


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

sea_weed ha detto:


> Cara Sabina, ho letto il tuo post, non so se sia la tua prima storia extraconiugale, ma la fase calante e' dura. Io ci sono passato. E' un miracolo che la mia famiglia non se ne sia accorta, pero' data l'intensita' delle emozioni che si provano, quando finisce e' un mezzo divorzio. Io ti auguro che non finisca mai, o che se proprio deve finire che finisca con grado. Almeno e' la mia esperienza, pero' posso dirti che i sensi di colpa che ora non provi o provi in forma attenuata (ma che ti sembrano grandi), perche' ora pensi sempre a lui, quando terminera' si acutizzeranno per il maggior tempo a disposizione che la tua mente avra'.
> Io sono passato per queste cose volevo chiedere cosa ne pensano gli altri, se hanno vissuto lo stesso.
> Grazie.


Ma dai finisce leopardianamente no?
Diman tristezza e noia recheran le ore...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia esperienza credo sia un discorso a parte.
> La nostra relazione è stata interrotta nei peggiori dei modi quindi in questo momento sto male ma non riesco a capire se più per il fatto che mi manca la sua presenza nella mia vita, se per il fatto che non lo vedrò mai più, se perchè sta soffrendo. Ho le idee molto confuse su tutta la mia storia.
> Credo che sia vero che, se ci si lascia soprattutto e certi sentimenti restano, si vive il tutto come un divorzio. Molto dipende dal perchè la storia finisce


Un abbraccio...
Leggiti due amanti felici di Neruda.
Certo tu sei stata costretta a chiudere in un modo così crudo e terrificante, che ancora non mi capacito di quegli attacchi che hai subito qui dentro.
Forse ti capisco, solo perchè ci sono passato da giovane.:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao, si e' la mia prima esperienza extraconiugale. Ti ringrazio per la tua testimonianza... già mentre la si vive a volte si passa dalle stelle alle stalle. Anche la relazione con l'amante porta dei problemi, perche' e' comunque un incontro tra due persone diverse ognuna con le sue esigenze. Piacerebbe anche a me sapere come ha vissuto questo aspetto chi ci e' passato.


Con leggerezza e spensieratezza.
Poi le cose si fecero pesanti a causa di rivendicazioni continue.
Cioè non bisogna attaccarsi a ste robe.
Investirci troppo.
A me ha salvato solo l'ironia.
Si è vero si sogna, si sogna, ci si lusinga...oh nessuno mi capisce come te ecc..ecc...poi se si va oltre, arriva la famigerata "conoscenza dell'altro" e ti accorgi che sto essere fantastico che ti fa volare ha anche lui il suo carico di miserie, e tu vedi che l'altro comincia a intuire le tue.
O la vivi come "cazzate" e "mattane" o finisci male.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Un abbraccio...
> Leggiti due amanti felici di Neruda.
> Certo tu sei stata costretta a chiudere in un modo così crudo e terrificante, che ancora non mi capacito di quegli attacchi che hai subito qui dentro.
> Forse ti capisco, solo perchè ci sono passato da giovane.:unhappy:


Grazie
l'ho letta. Adesso ho comprato il libro che mi ha consigliato Sabina.
Lo so che mi capisci


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

sea_weed ha detto:


> Mi permetto di darti un altro consiglio, giusto o sbagliato che sia nn e' mio l'ho letto su internet durante la storia che ho avuto ma poi ho capito che era verissimo.
> 
> Non fatevi promesse.
> 
> Rimbomberanno nella testa di entrambi se dovesse mai finire.



tranquillo, in certi cervelli non c'è abbastanza volume perché qualcosa di questo genere rimbombi!


----------



## Sabina (3 Settembre 2010)

sea_weed ha detto:


> Mi permetto di darti un altro consiglio, giusto o sbagliato che sia nn e' mio l'ho letto su internet durante la storia che ho avuto ma poi ho capito che era verissimo.
> 
> Non fatevi promesse.
> 
> Rimbomberanno nella testa di entrambi se dovesse mai finire.


Non ci siamo fatti promesse... anzi abbiamo messo tutto in chiaro fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Sabina (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Con leggerezza e spensieratezza.
> Poi le cose si fecero pesanti a causa di rivendicazioni continue.
> Cioè non bisogna attaccarsi a ste robe.
> Investirci troppo.
> ...


Approvo tutto... poi a parole è tutto più semplice, quando sei coinvolto è dura!


----------



## Sabina (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie
> l'ho letta. Adesso ho comprato il libro che mi ha consigliato Sabina.
> Lo so che mi capisci


Spero di non averti fatto spendere soldi inutilmente. Io mi ci sono ritrovata molto, soprattutto all'inizio... poi alla fine purtroppo (a sorpresa) mi ha fatto rivivere una situazione personale.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Approvo tutto... poi a parole è tutto più semplice, quando sei coinvolto è dura!


Matraini


----------



## Elisa (3 Settembre 2010)

sea_weed ha detto:


> Mi permetto di darti un altro consiglio, giusto o sbagliato che sia nn e' mio l'ho letto su internet durante la storia che ho avuto ma poi ho capito che era verissimo.
> 
> Non fatevi promesse.
> 
> Rimbomberanno nella testa di entrambi se dovesse mai finire.


 
...e'vero fanno veramente male...soprattutto se sono FALSE!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

sea_weed ha detto:


> Mi permetto di darti un altro consiglio, giusto o sbagliato che sia nn e' mio l'ho letto su internet durante la storia che ho avuto ma poi ho capito che era verissimo.
> 
> Non fatevi promesse.
> 
> Rimbomberanno nella testa di entrambi se dovesse mai finire.





Sabina ha detto:


> Non ci siamo fatti promesse... anzi abbiamo messo tutto in chiaro fin dall'inizio.





Elisa ha detto:


> ...e'vero fanno veramente male...soprattutto se sono FALSE!!


 Sarebbe davvero ingenuo e scellerato per se stessi credere alle promesse segrete di chi sta tradendo colui o colei a cui ha fatto altre promesse davanti a testimoni e controfirmate e confermate magari con figli e impegni anche economici!


----------



## Elisa (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sarebbe davvero ingenuo e scellerato per se stessi credere alle promesse segrete di chi sta tradendo colui o colei a cui ha fatto altre promesse davanti a testimoni e controfirmate e confermate magari con figli e impegni anche economici!


si ma a volte le cose e i sentimenti negli anni possono cambiare...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...e'vero fanno veramente male...soprattutto se sono FALSE!!


Esempio...certe promesse sono belle se suonano così: 
Ah pensa come sarebbe bello un bel viaggio io e te...
Entrambi sappiamo che non è possibile no? E ci si ride su...
Diverso è se con la scusa di una crociera tu inizi a crederci, no?
Mi spiego meglio: se io pur di tenerti agganciata ti prometto che lascerò mia moglie per te, è da bastardi. 
Se una mi chiedesse una cosa del genere, io capirei così: Mollami.
Cioè mi faresti una proposta che sai che io non posso accettare.
Ma porco mondo cane, ti dono il meglio di me, la crema dell'amore, cazzo perchè ti ostini ad avere l'esclusiva?
Entrambe siamo coinvolti in qualcosa che deve rimanere entro certi limiti.
Se vuoi che ci faccia star bene no?
Ma tu come mai ti incazzi tanto con il tuo ex amante e non lo ringrazi per non averti permesso di fare certe cazzate?
Ci stai proprio male con tuo marito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si ma a volte le cose e i sentimenti negli anni possono cambiare...


 Anche quelli tra amanti che già non nascono sotto una buona stella...


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si ma a volte le cose e i sentimenti negli anni possono cambiare...


 Sei sicura che, invece, tu non abbia voluto vedere di proposito quello che ha detto persa?


----------



## Elisa (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sei sicura che, invece, tu non abbia voluto vedere di proposito quello che ha detto persa?


si puo' essere anche questo...ormai la confusione e' totale! Pero'sai, tanti si lasciano e ricominciano una vita con un'altra persona, ne conosco...E magari va meglio!
Certo non sarebbe stato il mio caso, visto che questo si sta' rivelando un bel...avrebbe tradito anche me, sicuramente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si puo' essere anche questo...ormai la confusione e' totale! Pero'sai, tanti si lasciano e ricominciano una vita con un'altra persona, ne conosco...E magari va meglio!
> Certo non sarebbe stato il mio caso, visto che questo si sta' rivelando un bel...avrebbe tradito anche me, sicuramente...


 Chi è sincero e rispetta i sentimenti dell'amante rispetta anche la moglie e si separa in tempi brevissimi.


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> *si puo' essere anche questo...ormai la confusione e' totale! Pero'sai, tanti si lasciano e ricominciano una vita con un'altra persona, ne conosco...E magari va meglio!*
> Certo non sarebbe stato il mio caso, visto che questo si sta' rivelando un bel...avrebbe tradito anche me, sicuramente...


 E' su questo che ti sei fatta forza? 
Sul fatto che alcuni ci sono riusciti?

Sulla seconda parte, probabilmente hai ragione! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si ma a volte le cose e i sentimenti negli anni possono cambiare...


Si in peggio.
I miei?
Partono come un razzo arrivano alle stelle, poi esplodono come un fuoco d'artificio e cadono in un quieto vivere.
Lì si stabilizzano se vengono nutriti e coltivati.
Altrimenti muoiono di morte naturale.
Non sono ostinato.
Ho imparato a mie spese, che non è che a furia di fare atti strani, una donna ti ama di più o di meno.
Lei ti ama così come ne è capace...pora donna


----------



## Elisa (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi è sincero e rispetta i sentimenti dell'amante rispetta anche la moglie e si separa in tempi brevissimi.


 su questo hai ragione...guarda che io lo avrei fatto in tempi brevi infatti. Sono stata una stupida a credere alle sue scuse x non farlo, ce n'era sempre una!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si puo' essere anche questo...ormai la confusione e' totale! Pero'sai, tanti si lasciano e ricominciano una vita con un'altra persona, ne conosco...E magari va meglio!
> Certo non sarebbe stato il mio caso, visto che questo si sta' rivelando un bel...avrebbe tradito anche me, sicuramente...


Embè certo.
Ma fidati.
Si lasciano quelli che hanno passato una vita d'inferno no?
Dammi una sola ragione perchè io dovrei rinunciare a quanto con pazienza, dedizione e arte ho creato.
Per buttarmi a capofitto su un'altra vita?
E chi mi dice che la nuova convivenza non sarà peggiore della prima?
Perchè dovrei lasciare ciò che conosco per abbracciare l'ignoto?
Ovvio io ti lascio eh?
ma solo se vedo che il mio starti vicino ti fa vivere male.
Preferisco lasciarti se sei più felice senza di me.
Non è amare questo?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione...guarda che io lo avrei fatto in tempi brevi infatti. Sono stata una stupida a credere alle sue scuse x non farlo, ce n'era sempre una!


Ma porco mondo cane.
Separati PERCHE' non ti va più di stare con tuo marito.
Separarsi per stare con un'altra persona non è ragion sufficente.
Ti separi, stai per conto tuo, poi decidi che fare.
Perchè non provi un periodo di standby?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> su questo hai ragione...guarda che io lo avrei fatto in tempi brevi infatti. Sono stata una stupida a credere alle sue scuse x non farlo, ce n'era sempre una!


 Ci hai creduto per anni.
Io ti avevo fatto a una domanda a cui tu, legittimamente, non hai voluto rispondere.
Ma a te stessa devi rispondere perché se ci sei stata in quella situazione le sue scuse ti andavano bene perché non lo volevi davvero neanche tu.


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco mondo cane.
> Separati PERCHE' non ti va più di stare con tuo marito.
> Separarsi per stare con un'altra persona non è ragion sufficente.
> Ti separi, stai per conto tuo, poi decidi che fare.
> Perchè non provi un periodo di standby?


Oh, per la prima volta quoto il conte!!! Decisamente ci si separa non perchè si vuole stare con un altro, ma perchè non si vuole stare con il coniuge!!! 
Coraggio, ci vuole un poco coraggio per ammettere "sto male con mio marito/mia moglie, mi sbomballa i maroni e preferisco solo/sola che sbomballato alla grande!!!"
Un periodo di standby a volte può essere ottimo per capire chi si e cosa si vuole, gli amanti sono solo amanti, servono per un "sollazzo del ca**o" nel caso maschile (scusate l'ho scritta perchè suonava bene), cioè una botta di allegria come dice il conte e via, però la vera vita non è quella.


----------



## Giuma (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ovvio io ti lascio eh?
> ma solo se vedo che il mio starti vicino ti fa vivere male.
> Preferisco lasciarti se sei più felice senza di me.
> Non è amare questo?


in un certo modo sì!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè certo.
> Ma fidati.
> Si lasciano quelli che hanno passato una vita d'inferno no?
> Dammi una sola ragione perchè io dovrei rinunciare a quanto con pazienza, dedizione e arte ho creato.
> ...




E' più che amore è mettere l'altro prima di quello che vogliano per noi. Ho detto un paio di volte una frase simile a mio marito sperando che la risposta non fosse affermativa. mi ha guardatoe ha risposto che è felice con me**


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> E' più che amore è mettere l'altro prima di quello che vogliano per noi. Ho detto un paio di volte una frase simile a mio marito sperando che la risposta non fosse affermativa. mi ha guardatoe ha risposto che è felice con me**


E allora perchè rovinare la sua felicità?
In fondo dai, far felice un ometto basta così poco.
Ma guai a negargli quel poco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> E' più che amore è mettere l'altro prima di quello che vogliano per noi. Ho detto un paio di volte una frase simile a mio marito sperando che la risposta non fosse affermativa. mi ha guardatoe ha risposto che è felice con me**





contepinceton ha detto:


> E allora perchè rovinare la sua felicità?
> In fondo dai, far felice un ometto basta così poco.
> Ma guai a negargli quel poco.


 Questo altruismo è commovente.


----------



## cleo81 (3 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porco mondo cane.
> Separati PERCHE' non ti va più di stare con tuo marito.
> Separarsi per stare con un'altra persona non è ragion sufficente.
> Ti separi, stai per conto tuo, poi decidi che fare.
> Perchè non provi un periodo di standby?


Quoto quoto quoto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> E' più che amore è mettere l'altro prima di quello che vogliano per noi. Ho detto un paio di volte una frase simile a mio marito sperando che la risposta non fosse affermativa. mi ha guardatoe ha risposto che è felice con me**


 
Commento rubino rosso "perchè non sa"
Certo, ma chi ti dice che il giorno che lo scopre, dopo avermela fatta purgare un bel po' non gli torni in mente quanto siamo stat felici insieme
Io lo spero se non sarà così pagherò il mio conto


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io lo spero se non sarà così pagherò il mio conto


Farfalla, se leggessi il mio post in privè capiresti che il prezzo che potresti pagare è che lui lo paghi per te in toto. A volte il prezzo da pagare è così alto che non ce lo possiamo permettere, fidati di quello che ti dico.


----------



## Verena67 (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo altruismo è commovente.



stavo giusto andando a prendere i fazzoletti:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> stavo giusto andando a prendere i fazzoletti:mexican::mexican::mexican:





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo altruismo è commovente.


 Ragassuole...contenetevi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ragassuole...contenetevi!


 Grazie!
Ricambi il secchio? :up:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie!
> Ricambi il secchio? :up:


 Si. 
Sperando di arrivare Prima di combinare disastri. :mexican:


----------



## samantha lee t. (3 Settembre 2010)

Secondo me capita e dopo tanti anni è anche normale che accada, un rapporto è difficile che sia sempre perfetto, per quanto uno voglia mantenerlo vivo la novità attrae sempre e il tipo e l'intensità delle emozioni sono assai superiori di quelle che bene o male può darti un rapporto stabile. Si cade nella monotonia alla fine e non dico che non sia possibile star sempre bene con il proprio partner, ma è difficile, a questo punto si rimedia e via.... ;-)


----------

